# Poor Responders : Part 82



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just bookmarking to keep up to date with you all x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Datoka

Goota dash, off for hair doing at 9.30 and need to do a supermarket sweep before that...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Dakota  

Beachy - have a good hair cut  

Just marking the thread - see you all later xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank Dakota,

Beachy have fun at hairdressers hunny! 

Morning ally & Zuri,

Got to take cat to vet today as her eye is all bloodshot and her pupil is wide  I'm scared she's had a stroke    although to be fair she's eating well and behaving ok although seems a bit demanding last few weeks! God I wish our furbabies could talk and let us know what's going on, she was a stray so is very independent, scared they are going to advise putting her down   

Then must head into town and get DH something for tomorrow?!?!?

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

Just marking the thread!

xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning all 

Just marking the thread.  I need to catch up properly with everyone but now I am back at work I dont stand a chance so will try and start tonight.

Work is ok, but I am a bit of an emotional wreck at the moment    AF is not here but I am pretty sure she is on her way.   I got away with not havng to hold the baby but was in a bit of a panic as she was there with the baby on Wednesday when I walked in to the office.  

PURPLE - thanks for the PM hon.  I hope you little cat is ok today and then vet says it is nothing to worry about  

Love to you all today.

Ali xx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

morning all
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girlies,
 

Just marking the thread – will be back later.

Purple, Zuri & Ali:   

Anne & Kate:  

Nix(baldie) : 

Ally: I will give you a   real one of these today. 

Pix xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Ally - Hun, I wanted to say   for your scan. It is today isn't it.
Keep smiling chick    

Bunjy- hi hun, some of these doctors need to be   . yes, I am in the early menopause too hun!!
Just had a cycle at the Lister and made it to EC, sadly my egg fertilised abnormally so didn't get to ET BUT, I did respond to the treatment AND I had 3 eggs which is more than the 2 Clinics in Birmingham said I would get. They said I wouldn't even respond to the drugs.  holes!!!!! 
Hope you're feeling a but brighter today?  

Beachy- What you having doen to your barnet then?   

Purps- Oh bless your little puddy cat  . I hope she's ok hun. Let us know  

Ali- Hi love, you ok?  

Zuri- How you feeling today hun?  

Pix-  

Kate- All ready for tomorrows shagfest?    

    Angel, Bobbi, Nix, NikkiW, Popsi, Nat, LJ, Anna, Steph,Fishy, Miranda, Donkey, Elinior, Missy, AnnaC, Almond, Catherine, Tracey, Swinny, Jo, Juicy, Nikki2008, 

I am really looking forward to the weekend, trying to get myself sorted so we're going to pics tonight to see Slumdog, then tomorrow we're gonna look at new bed and paint etc for our bedroom then Jas is cooking a curry tomorrow night AND I'm gonna have a couple of glasses of Asti- sod it  

Anyone doing anything special for V.day tomorrow?
Apart from drity Kate       


Love Anne
xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Bunjy - your clinic is talking utter nonsense! Your FSH is hardly raised at all and your AMH really isn't that bad. Your AMH is about 0.88 on the ng/ml scale and according to this link is within the normal range, if low end.

http://www.repromedix.com/pdf/AMHbL17CF181.pdf

My sister's FSH was almost twice yours and, yes, she was given the "early menopause" speech as well from the clinic which refused to treat her. Yet she responded fine on her IVF and I have a nephew and niece to prove it! She also has a couple of frosties. She was 5 years older than you when she did her IVF too so you have the edge on her in terms of age.

It really annoys me when someone of 33 is told "early menopause" when their results are just slightly off. I would get yourself some DHEA, relax with some acupuncture and hotfoot it to a clinic which has a clue what they are doing. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi

Just got off the phone from my doc, 9 of his 22 patients this cycle got positives so he's still at his 40% mark or just a little over (this was the first thing he told me   ) no bedside manner!! grrrrr

Anyway he is sending me a prescription tonight for the pill and I start again tomorrow till end of Feb then go on 75ml gonal F for my lining then FET between the 20th and 27th March!! I'm in a bit of shock!! didn't expect to be able to start straight away for the FET cycle but I am pleased, It has really taken my mind off the past 3 days and I am now excited again!!

Just want to thanks you all for your support and kind words this past week it's really meant a lot xxx

Anne - your valentines weekend sounds lovely - just the sort of valentines I'd like no fuss just nice home cooked food and quality time - we've actually booked to go to the english comedy club tomorrow night we figured we needed a good laugh then we might grab a kebab on the way home - who said romance was dead 

Ally - hope your scan goes well  

Alli   praying AF doesn't turn up  

Purps - hello lovely x

Nix  

Pixie  

Hi LJ, Beachy, Bunjy, Kate and everyone else that I have surely missed

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Züri said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got off the phone from my doc, 9 of his 22 patients this cycle got positives so he's still at his 20% mark or just a little over (this was the first thing he told me  ) no bedside manner!! grrrrr


Jeez, he really is an  hole ain't he?! Still it's great that you're getting straight back on the horse again! It's so much better than moping around wondering when you're going to be able to start again! Good luck with the FET girlie! 



LittleJenny said:


> It really annoys me when someone of 33 is told "early menopause" when their results are just slightly off. I would get yourself some DHEA, relax with some acupuncture and hotfoot it to a clinic which has a clue what they are doing.


YEAH! What she said!!! 
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Oh wow boss is away this afternoon     wayyyyyyyyy

Anne - i will certainly enjoy my dirty weekend hunny, af has nearly gone thank god   I will certainly be joining you in a few drinkies tomorrow night.  Neither of us thought to book a meal for tomoz so me may end up just taking a pizza back to the hotel   

Zuri - wow hunny thats quick!   Glad its has taken ur mind away from the sadness and    you get a bfp.  Enjoy ur kebab tomoz night, wow we know how to splash out on a romantic meal dont we?  

Littlejenny i must admit hun with an amh of just 0.71pmol it makes me wonder whether its worth trying again, but i gotta give it another go just to put my mind at rest.    

Pixie - hi hunny how u doing today? I've still not done the lady garden hun   

Ali - i have got everything crossed for you hunny      

Purple - hope pussy is ok hun, i too wish they could talk and tell us whats wrong sometimes  

Hi to everyone else, be back in abit gotta go give customer a price

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- Insensitve git!!! BUT at least you're going again. Excellent news, glad you're feeling a bit better now.
You'll be preggers plays pop by April


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pussycat - Candy had to go from the vets to the vet hospital      

The vet hadn't seen it before so she wants some other vets to look at it, they will ring me this afternoon. Hated leaving her  

Zuri thats really good news but    to your doc's bedside manner   

Anne your weekend sounds lovely sweetie, what colour you doing the bedroom?

Ali my sweet,    

Morning Kate Pix Nix LJ Beach anna bunjy mir and anyone else who is around  

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps hope your cat is ok poor thing

Anne - like the preggers plays pop comment 

Yes my Doc doesn't like to disappoint and go against the grain, he asked me how i found this cycle and I said Ok apart from the lack of information and he just didn't get it!!

I meant to say 40% by the way and not 20% he just seemed to be happy that he hit his 40% mark again! 

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Poor Candy but at least she will be getting the best care.
I was wondering about just nice  cream walls with a deep cream carpet and some silky sort of damson/purpleish curtains.
can't decide whether to do a feature wall in purple/plum/damson either>
Might be safer all walls in cream
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds lovely anne hun, maybe Ali can advise on purple quilt things, she's a shopping queen    

Hugs to all 

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - hope Candy is ok.   I am so attached to our cats, Tiddles and Posy, who are nearly seven months now.  

Kate - are you on DHEA?  I think we have some experience of it increasing AMH and, although there are no studies on this point, there ARE studies with show a correlation between testosterone and AMH and there is evidence that testosterone is important in early follicular development.  Ladies with PCOS who have high AMH and high testosterone can be treated with a drug to lower their testosterone and it has been found that their AMH then decreases accordingly.  We know that DHEA tends to raise testosterone so this may be partly how it works.  I honestly think that, whatever your AMH, IVf is worth a go and the right protocols are out there to help those with low AMH so don't despair.   

Zuri - I think you have to accept that your doc doesn't have the best bedside manner!!!  But if he gets the results then who cares?  I am really glad you are on the move again and let's hope it works this time.   

Ali - I do hope AF doesn't arrive but don't despair if she does; all is not lost. 

AnnaC - hi there! 

AnneG - hello sweets! 

Nix - hello! 

For Valentine's Day I went to Myla and got a selection of underwear which is so eye wateringly expensive that you can somehow convince yourself it isn't in fact totally ****ty.  The assistant asked me if it was for Valentine's Day.  It included a crotchless thong for god's sake - hardly everyday undies!!!!!  I said no it was for work and she looked a bit alarmed for a moment before the penny dropped that I was joking!   Anyway, I am having a wax later so should be good to go for tomorrow!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> Purps- Poor Candy but at least she will be getting the best care.
> I was wondering about just nice cream walls with a deep cream carpet and some silky sort of damson/purpleish curtains.
> can't decide whether to do a feature wall in purple/plum/damson either>
> Might be safer all walls in cream
> xxx


ooh that sounds luvverly. I was going to say maybe a cream carpet isn't a good idea what with the baby that you're going to have after your successful ivf attempt and all.. But then I remembered... Vanish carpet cleaner!!! So it's all good! When you've finished, will you come round and help us redecorate our place please?!

Purps - hope your puddy cat is ok!



LittleJenny said:


> The assistant asked me if it was for Valentine's Day. It included a crotchless thong for god's sake - hardly everyday undies!!!!! I said no it was for work and she looked a bit alarmed for a moment before the penny dropped that I was joking!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purple    hope that your cat is ok, they mean the world don't they


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- course I will hun, I'll even wear my little painting dungarees


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

We're decorating too, Anne! Going for fruity colours instead of the magnolia we've had for the last three years. Got lovely huge sunflower stickers from the Works too - looks lovely!

Zuri - well done on going straight for it again! You'll get there this year - you'll see.

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mag.  I just want to re-assure you on the six month smears thing.  I actually had some pre cancerous cells treated just after my IUI and before my IVF's.  I specifically asked the Dr as I was worried it might affect my chances of a successful pg.  She completely reassured me that no amount of smears would hurt and just one treatment was fine.  She did say that if I had to have treatment repeated a couple of times then that could increase the chance of miscarriage.
The only problem I could foresee would be if the smear person made a massive error and damaged your cervic and you woudl feel that.  Also, when you had IVF tx I'm sure a problem cervix would get picked up.
SO DONT WORRY

Anne.  Maybe painting your room cream with cream carpets will act in the same way white jeans do when you want AF to arrive.  Your little bubba will come along and make a mess of it - but it will be worth it.  Actually, I suppose baby sick is cream coloured so maybe it won't show up anyway  

You girls are so bad with all your talk of lady gardens yesterday.  I ended up having a dream that my lady garden was like the hair on my head - long and straight - it was very disturbing.

Purple.  I hope Candy is OK

Zuri.  I can't believe your doc.  At least you know what he is like and you can almost laugh at him.  I am glad you can start your FET so quickly.

Ali   

Kate.  Pizza at the hotel is probably a good idea.  Whenever DH and I go to a nice hotel and have a nice meal we end up eating and drinking so much we are too full for nookie and flop into bed in a haze.

We are being very unromantic and going round to a friends house whose husband has gone to wales to watch Rugby.  Might surprise DH and do something this eve instead.  As we are now on CD23 he will be very surprised if I show an interest in sex  

Nix.  Do you have a fave food you like when you are in London?  If so, I will arrange our meet to be somewhere suitable.

Hi to all, better get back to work


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Tracey, no salads, I'm trying to give them up    ! And I'm not a fan of Indian food but apart from that, anything goes!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - pretty quiet on here as usual being a friday  

Purple - hope Candy is ok, let us know when you hear  

Ali - glad you coped ok with the work colleague and her baby   Keep   and we'll keep that AF away  

Zuri - well done on getting to go again so quickly, you must be feeling so much better getting ready to go again  

Kate - enjoy your dirty weekend hun, don't do anything we wouldn't  

LJ - cats soon become part of the household don't they   You and your underwear, you must have drawers of the stuff   It helps that you are such a 'little' jen, i always feel hideous in sezy underwear  


I think our valentines day will consist of pub for rugby and probably lots of drink - are you seeing a pattern forming here   May have to nick your idea Tracey and make tonight the night for romance   if i let him sleep during the evening, he'll be wideawake at 12am and that'll be valentines day anyway


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh you ladies are so lovely and caring, even when my issue is completely non if - my pussy cat

Unfortunately not good news I'm afraid, in fact I'm     at the moment and just wish DH was here to give me a hug, but they think it's occular cancer and apparentlt that spreads really quickly, they want to refer her to a specialist hospital in herts to get a proper diagnosis because apparently it's really rare  

They spoke about taking her eye out, but they can't do that till the experts tell us if it's spread

Sadly she is completely normal no symptoms apart from her eye looks a darker colour in the light but doing nothing is not an option due to the speed these things spread. The vet said they usually spread early, so not sure even if there is anything curative they can do.

Anyway need to talk to dh then hopefully if he agrees get her looked at by the specialist, but I can't see them giving me good news either!

She is such a part of the family, and often the only company I have for most of the time, now she's looking at me like I'm evil for taking her to the vets, but how much worse is it going to get for her bless her!

Sorry for the complete me post, just finding this far tougher than I expected

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purple   how awful your poor cat, I'd be devastated if anything was to happen to my dog so know how you must feel - people without pets can't comprehend how attached we become to them - hope removing her eye will stop the spread and you'll be amazed at how quickly she will adapt with one eye - thinking of you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Purple    i'm so sorry to hear that, i know exactly how you feel, wish I could give you a big hug


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - sorry it isn't better news on you cat.  But Zuri is right - you will be amazed at how well she will adapt.  I do hope it hasn't spread - please keep us informed.  Pets are so important aren't they?   

Fishy - you cat looks lovely.  Did you say he was 7.5kg    I think our Tiddles is heading that way - he is huge for his age, while Posy is tiny.  and yes I do have lots of underwear - bit of a fixation!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Purps, I'm so sorry  

My Staffie Bryony's had so many cancers in the last two years though, and each time they think it's curtains and she bounces back. I think you've probably caught it in time by what you say - give her a cheek rub from me.

xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh purps - sorry to hear that   will be sat here   that something can be done and candy can continue to be there with you, my dh says i'm nurotic (spelling) whenever i notice twiglet isn't right, i can't help but fuss and worry, god knows what i'd be like with a baby   We're all here with you, give her lots of cuddles and treats  

LJ - yep he's 7.5kg, a big lump, i swear he should be a dog, he acts like one, he'll even give you his paw for a treat   love to give him cuddles, but after a while have to put him down, he gets so heavy, he's thoroughly spoilt and knows his place in our house - right at the top   DH always says he'd be thrown out before the cat  

My neighbours lovely 1 year old brown labrador had to go into the vets yesterday bless her, she had swallowed a glove and it hadn't come out the other end   she was ok in herself, but not eating   nothing showed up on the xray, so they cut her from end to end of belly, it was wrapped around her intestines   Hoping she;s ok, She's beautiful and Twiglet loves to tease her from their garden shed!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oh dear lord - I've just been reading about the 13 year old father who was 12 when he got a 14 year old pregnant.  I suppose at least they won't be accused of leaving it too late.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh purps im so sorry hunny.  Hope they have caught it early for all ur sakes, they are our babies arnt they      She will adapt very quickly and the treatments available these days are fantastic like miranda said   

Littlejenny - im taking dhea hunny - 50mg a day at the mo and will up to 75mg next week, so fingers crossed that will have some effect    Cant believe that shop assistant, some of them are so thick sometimes its untrue  

Anne - i painted out bedroom cream with a deep red feature window wall, then bought some cream curtains with a bid of red in and a few red bits and pieces.  Chocolate headboard and a chocolate tub chair for tubbing in     Bit of colour looks lovely and warm  

Fishy - i will try my best to be a very very bad girl hun  enjoy the rugby and loads of booze  

Tracey - whenever me and dh go to hotel we always but lots of munchies   i lie on the bed looking as sexy as possible while dh ignores me and watches match of the day   

Beachy - hi sweetie u doing anything special tmoz night? 

Nix - ive given the salads up for this weekend i need goodies and lots of them 

Miranda - sunflowers are my most favourite of all, one of my friends bought me bouquet of them for my birthday last year they are amazing all that colour, wish i could grow my own 


Hello to, zuri, pixie, sam, natasha, ali, bobbi, laura, catherine, ally, almond, angel, becca, steph, lucy, juicy, elinor, lightweight, mags and everyone else.

Nice quiet afternoon here boss is away, so katie will play


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Kate

DH is cooking tomorrow so looking forward to that, what about you?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kate - I would definitely up to at least 75mg.  I know that CHR even recommend 100mg daily if you are over 40 and have low AMH. You can always cut back if you have problems with it.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Purps - aw poor puddy! I hope they've caught it in time 



LittleJenny said:


> oh dear lord - I've just been reading about the 13 year old father who was 12 when he got a 14 year old pregnant. I suppose at least they won't be accused of leaving it too late.


Yeah, great innit?! Zita _will _be pleased! It was the inane statements from the parents that got me "Yeah he could have stayed in his room on his playstation, but he was at the hospital every day!". FFS! Maybe if they'd kept him in his room on the playstation a bit more he wouldn't be in this situation now!

Yo Mira! Whassup?! How's the ikklesmiler ?

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy - we are off for a dirty weekend in london.  Going to see we will rock you at the theatre then back to hotel for pizza booze and bonkathon     Stopping at the raddison on bloomsbury street dh says its a nice hotel so i will have to talk proper and not yam yam black country   the cheek of it   

Lj - perhaps may be a good idea for me.  Lordy i will start rattling, pro natal, omega plus fish oils, q10, selenium and now 4 dhea a day     Have you seen the girl tho hun, she looks like waynetta slob


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LittleJenny said:


> oh dear lord - I've just been reading about the 13 year old father who was 12 when he got a 14 year old pregnant. I suppose at least they won't be accused of leaving it too late.


ZW would approve    

oops didn't see Nix' post first


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning girls

Purps - so sorry to hear about your cat, hope youcaught it early.

LJ - what are you like - crotchless thong    - oh young love, I think I remember that, you go girl  

AnneG - decorating sounds lovely - really need to do some jobs around here, got so fed up of always saving money for IVF, we did go out and buy a big TV a few weeks ago but now every penny is going towards tx

Zuri - excellent news on starting again


Bit worried about the smear thing thing now, was supposed to go back in Dec (forgot), I am also on annual checks due to some treatment. Don't want to go now I have started tx and I'm sure another month won't hurt.

Did the menopur last night - the snapping bit was fine, but tryng to do all 6 vials was a nightmare, I did lose some trying to get rid of air bubbles and everyone turned into a vacuum so wouldn't work properly, Oh well, practice makes perfect!

Whats the view on telling work, I really don't want to but trying to figure out how I get time off this time preferably without taking holiday. I am scheduled for EC on 25th, so would need wed-fri off. This gives me 2 days to put feet up after ET before going back on the Monday - for a REALLY busy week, not ideal but really can't take any time off that week. Last time I used 'the minor' op excuse but god knows what they'll be thinking if I use that again. My EC was brought forward by 2 days last time as well so had to say op had suddenly been brought forward - v dodgy. Any ideas?

Well, just been and bought nice food and got home to 2 texts asking if we wnt to go out tonight instead, I was going to use it as our V day as I am away tomorrow night. My sister is bringing my 2 nieces down to my mums for half term and can't pass up an opportunity to see them. DP has football on Sunday (important match apparently) so going on my own - very romantic eh!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- I am so sorry hunny - I am gutted for you    

Sorry I disappeard girls - have had a terrible couple of hours.
Long story short, Jason has been suspended this afternoon from work and sent home (he came here though) due to an error in the switch over from one of their companies phone suppliers to another. In short they have been without phone lines since 27th Jan and won't be back on till at least 23rd feb.
He has to go in on Monday for disciplinary hearing where they decide if he is getting a warning or dismissed- I am in bits here for him.
they even escorted him off the premises and took his laptop    
Really sorry for the selfish post


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

First of all Anne don't apoligise for a selfish post!!

I am so sorry you must be in bits, this is all you need and I can imagine the uncertainty you both must be feeling - is it really a dismissible offense someone making a mistake? it seems very harsh!!?? hope its sorted out and sorry you are both having to now deal with this crap


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ/Kate - i'm only on 50mg at the mo, want to see if i can cope with the side effects first, head is ok at the moment today , so so hope i don't have one every day like i have had so far ^bigbad



Nixf01 said:


> It was the inane statements from the parents that got me "Yeah he could have stayed in his room on his playstation, but he was at the hospital every day!". FFS! Maybe if they'd kept him in his room on the playstation a bit more he wouldn't be in this situation now!


 

Anne - oh hun, that's awful, make sure you give him lots of attention and  from us  i hope it all gets sorted on monday and that's the last you'll hear of it


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne   what a harsh discipline, is that how the company normally behave?


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Anne, that's awful. Surely they can't be that harsh, sounds like they are looking for a scapegoat.    it all gets sorted.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Purple - so sorry to hear about your cat   no wonder you are crying hope she will be ok really hope they have caught it early   i have a cat too and she is part of the family can really understand how you must be feeling  

Anne - just about to post the rest of this then saw your post oh my god so sorry to hear that. is he a member of a union / is there anyone he can speak to to get some legal advice before mon?? even at this short notice you could prob get hold of an employment lawyer to check out what they are doing or give you some pointers about the process? surely he ought at least to have time to prepare himself for the hearing?? you both must be beside yourselves  

Ally - hope the Lister went ok today  

Bunjy - so glad the people on here have set you straight grrrr it makes me mad! the lister showed me their stats for people in my age group with my amh and they were much better than 10%   anyway stats are just stats look at LJ's sister for example her actual stats were clearly much higher than the ones she would have been given

Ali - I hate that feeling when you think af is coming   so hope it is not x

Zuri - that's great news you are starting again so soon   but sorry about the doctor this morning   for heavens sake some of them just have no clue how to talk to us do they?! 

Kate - hope you have a great weekend, when are you leaving? hope you stuff your face  

missyg/sobroody - hope your scans went well today I think they were today?

Jal - just seen your post, I'm doing 6 vials Men as well, and I got a really fat needle which helped hoover it all up, had a thinner one for a while and it was much harder. gets easier tho i now mix like a pro 

I had another scan today and things are still progressing so am v grateful. I now have 4 follies between 13mm and 16mm and possibly another one which is hiding   (my left ovary is stuck cos of endo and is hard to see). bloody good considering monday we were told to cancel there was no point carrying on! am worried about massive drug doses effect on egg quality but since i wouldnt have any follicles were it not for the drugs that is a bit pointless! fingers crossed  

ZW has got the cover for her new book sorted then  

love to all
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - that is just horrible!  You must both be so traumatised!  it seems very odd - summary dismissal is usually reserved for gross misconduct (hand in the till etc.) not for mistakes that we all make from time to time.  I really hope it worts out.  PM me if you need some legal advice - I'm not an employment lawyer but I have some idea of employment law and I can ask one of the employment team here if need be.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Anne

gotta say that sounds extremely harsh to me!  And how come it's gonna take a month to get phone lines?! Where are they based? The top of mount everest or summink?!  This sounds like more than one person's error to me, I hope there's a union that he can contact and tell him it's a good idea to start writing down the sequence of events to the best of his knowledge from now.  Also are there any colleagues that can back him up as to what happened?  CYA mate, every time!
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - omg hunny that sounds a bit extreme, what if any reason did they give for suspension? Im so sorry hunny im here if you need me      Tell jason he is entitled to a solicitor or union rep to come into interview with him on monday, and also to write down his version of events from start to end    

Almond well done on those follies hunny      for growing follies


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - have PM'd you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Fish & Zuri- The long and short of it is Jason was looking at saving £££ on phone calls and the Company their actual phone system is with said they could save em 30%- so they naturally put proceedures to go  with them. Howver, their existing provider was sent a fax from Jasons Boss (and signed for by his boss) to say they wanted to close their account. SO, their exisitng company literally ceased the line and removed the ISDN equipment from the exchange- hence resulting in no incoming or outgoing lines.
And it's not a case of them just switching them back on again (even though the company have decided to stay with them to try and at least get some phone lines) aparntly it's a massive job that BT have to do - that invloves running new cables etc into the exchange etc and thats why it's taking so long to get lines back.
Problem is - Jason was never even shown the disconnection fax let alone signed it BUT as he's the IT Infrastructure Manager- his head is on the block as it falls under his job responsibilities.
But it's not hsi fault and I am so worried now cos they are [email protected] for getting rid of people and at the end of the day- his boss who is a directror signed the fax but lets face it- if the Big boss is lookignfor someone to blame/sack/warn- it's not gonna be Jasons boss is it- when he can blame Jason.

F'ing nightmare   
I am still shaking and have had the sh!ts with worry

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

So sorry Anne that sounds like such typical political ******** shame on his boss if he uses him as a scapegoat   I can't imagine the worry you must be feeling   xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - that's so bloody typical of people on high, blame the minions below them   Make sure Jase writes everything down as you've described it and fights his corner well and proper, get a lawyer or some help and frighten the hell out of them for the accusation  

Almond - well done hun, sounds really


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Anne Hunny!!!     for you and Jason! What a time for you guys to be going through this!

Deep breaths sweetie! give each other lots of cuddles and hopefully someone with a bit of common sense and decency will be at the meeting monday and this can all be sorted!

Can they not have the phone number diverted to their mobiles in the meantime?

(I'm probably talking b0ll0cks as no expert in these things)

Thinking of ya both


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls- he has a  colleague with him on Monday at meeting.xx

Almond- really well done, happy for your follies hun xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Kate Fishface and Anne 

Anne - going to PM you
x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Anne sorry can't pm you have to rush off just heard my nan really ill and going there now
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oH Almond, my God, I'm sorry hun- hope she is ok.
 

thank you by the way
xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Almond - hope everythings ok, thinking about you and your nan


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Almond - hope ur nanna is ok hunny    

Anne - hope everything goes ok sweetheart


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Oh I'm so sorry hun.   Michael's sister is an employment law specialist, would you like me to find out what Jason’s rights are etc? I hope it won’t come to that though. Sending you a big hug honey.  

Purple: I’m so sorry about your cat. I hope the vets will do everything to help her.  

Almond: Hope nothing serious about your Nan and she gets better soon.  

Thinking of you all   

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Almond- hope your nan is ok


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Julia - so pleased about your fab follies - four is more than enough!  Sorry about your nan though and hope she is ok.

Pix -


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

cheers for your positivity - I will see what the lister says on thurs - just get these overwhelming bouts of feeling like trying to have a baby of our own is just too much hard work, times just goes so quicklly and then you realise your over 3 years down the line ...with nothing to show for it- but don't worry, I used to work in mental health and know when I need to distract myself with....food.....alcohol...! you're all fab and have brought me back on course - have a good valentines, I'm gonna have a slimming world free weekend xxxsomething I have control over eh x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Purple     That's is so unfair. You're husband must fight. If he does get the sack it sounds like he has a case for unfair dismisal. Get him to call HR and say he wants to raise a griveance over the way the matter has been handled....that might make them think twice before sacking him! 

Anne  So sorry about your cat    . Hope they say they can operate. I have a cat and she is my baby. 

Julia - great sized follies! When will your ec be? Monday? 

Hi everyone 

I have been catching up on your posts and read about ZW....so because I did not meet Mr Right and marry until I was 34, does this mean all this is my fault!   What are we all supposed to do, get up the duff wth any sperm donor as soon as we can, live in a council accomodation and be a drain on state?  There was me thinking I was acting responsibly, paying my taxes and waiting until I met the right man before I started a family....silly me! I am taking her vits and oils too  


My scan went well sort of....a midwife training to do scans tried scanning me but couldn't find my uterus! So the other woman took over, was super slow and did no show us the screen! She old me to stop clenching the probe....hello hardly suprising I was tense after lieing there legs acimbo for double the usual time with no sight of my uterus or follies on the screen! How can they not understand how stressfull it is waiting to see wheher the follies have grown! I am on day 11, linning is up to 8mm (yipee), e2 was over 2000 on Wednesday and there are 6 follies between 15 and 10mm. There's a 7th at 8.5 which she thinks won't catch up in time. So I have another scan Monday and hopefully ec on Wednesday and et on Sat (dh's b-day). My accupuncturist has agreed to see me Sat afternoon. 

I'm cooking tomorrow but we are combining dh's b-day with valentines and having a meal at our fave italian next sat. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Pix- Thanks so much for your post- Jason has spoken to a lawyer earlier today when he came to my office and he has been given some advice. Your SIL's opinion might be useful but at the end of the day- if they wanna try and get ride of him they will BUT we will fight big time for unfair dismissal.  
So worried  

LJ- lovely to speak to you  

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sobroody/Anna - 6 follies is fine; sounds like you are actually doing ok so try not to worry!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

whoops - pressed "post" too early!!

Anne - great to speak to you too; glad Jason has spoken to a lawyer and glad you will fight.  This is totally ridiculous. Try not to let it ruin your weekend.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lightweight - did they mention that transporting it might have had a negative impact?  Have his other samples been ok?  If so, this could just be a duff one which I think all guys get from time to time.  If it was his first sample then I still suggest doing another to see how it goes.  I know all this is just awful and so stressful but please don't give up.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies ... this is just a really quick post, 

anne.. darling i am so sorry your having to deal with this, i just hope he gets the fair play he so deserves glad your getting advice  

purple... hope that your cat can make a good recovery, i am   it caught in time, he will cope without an eye animals are so adaptable xx

almond.. hope your nan is going to be ok xx

much love to everyone else, sorry to not mention you all but i read everyday and think of you all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Anne - how dreadful. Hope it's sorted soon and that he has a really strong person in there with him on Monday.

Almond - hope your nan is ok.

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lightweight - please hun try not to worry too much as sperm samples can vary quite drastically each time, depending on time factors and transportation.    

Anne - thats it hunny you fight the bar stewards    

Almond hi hunny hope ur nana is ok     

Hi to everyone - think im gonna relax with a lager and get in the mood for my dirty weekend 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girls

Just logged on - been making biscuits for Bens valentines present (they don't look like buscuits  )

I just wanted to say:

Purps - honey pie I texted you - big kiss and hug xxxx  

Anne - OMG I have texted you too, please let this calm down, lovely people like you so do not need this. I am so upset for you both   Poor Jason, such a lovely man and dealing with so much  

Almond - looks like you need a hug too - loads of       for your nan xxxx

Pix - Love ya!!  

Sam - Love ya too!!  

Ben working late, I havent eaten but I have had half a bottle of sauvignon, figured I deserved it, scan showed nothing, I am not surprised, I am relieved and happy it is over  

A xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Purple *- so sorry your puddy is sick - hope so much she will be OK   

*Anne* - how awful about Jason  - hope it will all be sorted very soon   

*Almond *- hope your Nan will be OK 

*Lightweight *- hope the sperm problem was a one off    - lots of luck hon 

*Sobroody* - great news re your scan  - good luck!   

Had a nice time in Cambridgeshire at in-laws - really tired tonight though - going for a nice soak in a bubble bath then an earlyish night, off out for a meal with a big group of friends tomorrow night - have a lovely  day all  sorry for no more personals, I do read every day and you are always in my thoughts 



*Ally* - just saw your post as I tried to post - sending you huge cuddles


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all just done a quick catch up...

Anne - what a nightmare - poor jason/you, not what you need right now. Really hope it gets sorted soon. I hope you can still enjoy your w/e away. 

Purple - so sorry to hear about your cat. I hope they have caught it in time. When my dog died I was beside myself so I know how attached we all get to our pets. 

Almond - I hope your nan is OK. Thanks for your thoughts re my scan. 

Ally - I missed you at the Lister then today - felt like I was there all day. What you said the other day about the place in Washington sounded really interesting. Are you definitely planning on going? Thinking of you. 

Zuri - so sorry it didn't work out this time, you must be gutted,  BUT great news you can get on with FET so quickly.    

Ali - when are you testing - Sunday? Hoping it isn't your AF.   

So.. I had my scan today and both follicles are still there but not growing very fast - 13mm and 15mm - so egg collection has been put back to wednesday now - feel like I will never get there. I got my test results back for the NK cells and yes I have something else to add to my list of things wrong - I do have elevated NK cells. I went to see Dr Gorgy and he has put me straight on predisnolone, clexane, baby aspirin and on Monday I have to sit with a drip in my arm for an hour - IVIG. The result sheet which came back from the Lister showed how my blood responded to the IVIG and the predisnolone - 72% reduction in killer cells with the IVIG and 40% reduction with the predisnolone - I think this is what he said. Have had no comment from the Lister they just gave me the results - is this not a bit odd as the test sheet shows the improvement with the correct treatment? I don't understand why they don't seem to be thinking I should be being treated. Anyway it doesn't matter now as am just going to do what Dr Gorgy recommends - pretty much the same as CHR had said apart from the IVIG as they didn't know about that.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Missy xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Nix - I missed your post! The smiler is still smiling! In between testing me with odd screeching where the tears miraculously dry up when he's distracted - little tinker.

So is it March you're FET-ing? I'm thinking Good Thoughts about your chances this time bird.

xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have made a start at catching up but still need to go back to the last thread to catch up properly with Elinor and several others.

Purple - I am so sorry to read about your cat's diagnosis - Candy?    I know how hard it is when a pet is sick.  They are so special to us and we love them as much as any member of the family, if not more.  I hope that you get some better news from the specialist.  I had a cat called Smokey who, when I got him, was blind in one eye.  I got him cos I lived in a flat and he was from the cat rescue place and never went outside.  Until he lived with me that is!  He would jump out of the first floor window in the summer and go for a hunt in the adjacent woods!  The first time he did it i was terrified that he had crippled himself but he was fine.  I did have to get his blind eye removed in the end and the socket was sewn up and he still continued to go off on his adventures!   

Anne - this sounds just awful and totally appalling.  Like Jal said, he is being scape goated for someone else's mistake.  You have already been given some great advice.  I hope that this nasty mess all gets sorted on Monday.  Thinking of you  

Almond - great news about the scan but I am so sorry to read about your nan being sick.   

Ally -   Hope those biccies turn out ok.  Enjoy the vino  

Missy - You are still heading towards ec and have 2 follies!  I dont know anything about immunes but it seems that these are being addressed and you are being given the best possible chance.  Take things easy and take each day as it comes.  You are on track - and slow and steady wins the race!!   

Hi to everyone i have missed.  I will read through the end of the other thread tomorrow and do more personals.  

I am feeling a bit better today.  No tears!  (Til I read this thread anyway!!)  No AF either - thanks to everyone who is helping ward it off!  Do the pessaries delay AF?  I recall Pixie having her AF several days after her blood test result.  Just wondering if the slight cramps (which are not so apparent today as yesterday) are just stopping it from tipping up as LJ says!  What d'ya reckon?

I have a hot date for tomorrow night - with a friend down the road who is also single    Said I would take a bottle round - thinking AF would be here by then.


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies, TFIF!!!! As ever you've all been busy bees and catching up is nigh on impossible, but I've read most and will try a few personals!! 
You girls crack me up with tales of lady gardens and improper acu (actually, the first time my lovely acu delved down there I was a tad startled I must admit. Can't tell DH as he already thinks Acu is some sort of witch doctor. My acu is lucky if I shave my legs let alone anywhere else. When it gets SO out of control you just don't know which bit to tackle first do you?!)

Can't say too much as have bitten nails terribly and have two cuts which hurt so much I feel like I am actually typing with bloody stumps. Talking of blood - had terrible nose bleed at work today! Freaky Friday the 13th incident as I was sitting on loo with bloody tissue, pinching bridge of nose as instructed by friend, when another Becks came into ladies, also with nose bleed, and sat on other loo with dripping nose - BIZARRE!!! And I was telling Al earlier that the reason I was in loo was because some girls at work started talking about Octopulets, oh how the F*** do you spell it - it's late and I've been generously filling up my wine glass, anyway, then one girl (with a REALLY silly voice) said something along the lines of 'well, if she wasn't meant to have children should she really have done it' I presumed this referred to fertility treatment and left the room to have a wee sob on the loo (just before the nosebleed). Have to say I've been lucky as it's probably the first time I've experienced anyone saying something that stupid. I must be dealing with it all better than I think tho as I actually managed to be nice to her later and ask if she minded if I turned the heating down (as being menopausal I was obviously expericencing a serious hot flush). So much for not writing too much - typing through the pain ladies, typing through the pain.

Anne hunny - Al told me about Jason. I will be keeping everything crossed for you because this is the last thing you need.
Pix - Al said what a lovely lovely lunch you had. Thinking of you and hoping to meet soon.
Sam - HELLO!! Have heard such a lot about you - I know you've really helped my sis out so thank you.
Hi Tracey, Little Jenny, thanks for mesages (s*** feel I forgot someone?!)
Hey newbies - Jal, Almond, and ?? Nice to see you. All welcome here. I dip in and out but the girls are so wonderful I wish I could get on here 24/7.
Eleanor - nice to see you again, but so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are getting some support up there.
Hey Fishface, how are you? and steph - looking good! Hey Kate! And Nix, Ali, Purple, Miranda, Natasha & Beachgirl, and all the rest of you lovely lovely girls. Have great weekends - apparently the sun's gonna come out tomorrow, tomorrow.
DH and I are going to spend Valentine's with MIL and FIL (mine) - how romantic!! Happy hearts to all.
Night night XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Becka: It's so lovely to "see" you here again.    You are a naughty girl for biting those nails though - ouch!  
  to your friend! Insensitive cow! (hope you are not close friends and don't mind me calling her a cow.)
Seriously though what makes her think that all kids are just God's gift??
Ally and I had a lovely lunch - I'm sure you already kow but you have a very special sister.  
When are you off to your skiing trip? I'm soooo jealous!    

Ali: I'm not sure if pessaries was the reason cos I was taking some other stuff too but yes my AF arrived 3-4 days after my negative blood test result. I think everyone is different tough, Zuri for instance had her AF before she had her blood test. Who knows?!
Are you going to do a HPT tomorrow? It'll be 15 days on Sunday no?   

Ally:Love you too sweetheart    You made me laugh with your biscuit story! I hope Ben enjoyed his home made biccies. I'd personally eat them even if they tasted and looked like s..t cos it's the thought that counts.   

Zuri: I didn't get chance to write today but it's great news about your FET. I really hope it works and you get preggers.    Oh before I forget - your doc is an @rse hole for making such a stupid comment  

Missy: My follicles were very slow in growth too hun - hang in there. My E2 had dropped significantly half way through my cycle and follies had stopped growing but the following day they shot up and I was booked for EC 2 days after.

Anne: Thinking of you and Jay honey - hope you are OK  

Purple: Hope you are OK too chick.   

Night night everyone.

Love to you all.

Pixie xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning

Happy Valentines's Day Team PR xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day Beach and everyone else!!  

                       

BDP - hi there!  Your fingers sound painful!    "Bleeding stumps"   Ouch!!

Pixie - I guess i should do the HPT tomorrow.  I'll get one today.  I just know it will be negative so whats the point?  I have no symptoms, by boobs are less tender and i haven't really even had any side effects to the pessaries - except the back-flow!! yuk!!  

guess that means I will have to go shopping today   Ah well.....


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Missy - Looks like we will be having ec on the same day. My lead folly was 15mm yesterday too. After IUI and now this I have come to the conclusion that I am a slow 'grower'...I was stimming for 20 days for iui. On the higher dose I have stimmed a bit faser, bu still slow compared to others. 

Someone on here mentioned they are worried hat being on the max dose of drugs could impact egg quality? I am on the max dose of menapur (x6 amps). Does this mean my eggs will be effected in a negative way?   I wasn't aware of this.

Also I am worried about my nk cells. My clinic knows nothing about it and is going along with Dr Quenby's recommendations in Liverpool, which is to take prednisone 20mg from et onwards. I'm already on aspirin and will take tizaparin (lwm heparin) form a bfp (this is my consultants idea as a 'cover all bases approach' All my blood clotting tests came back normal but I have read many nkcell ladies take heparin as well as steroids so I am keen to do this. Dr Q said whilst my levels are high, they are not really high and she thinks steroids will work very well for me. I asked about ivig and she said its risky, but that my levels were not high enough for her to suggest I seek it out privaely. Question is will I be starting steroids to late if I take them he morning of et? I was going to start the day before et to ensure my system was dampened dow, but reading that other ladies start steroids even earlier has me worried.
Help anyone?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Valentines day wonderful women!! 

You are all, gorgeous, funny, sexy ladies I hope you have the special day you deserve  

Missy - thinking of you too hon, hope those follies get their sh1t together and give you some good growth over the weekend!! 

Purps -   for you and puss.

Anne -   for you and Jason.

Almond -   hope you have had better news about your nan.

Ali - can't believe you are nearly at test day, I will be thinking of you sweetheart   Last year I went on a hot date with a friend, we went out for dinner and were the only ones not 'in love'!! We just got p!ssed and laughed!! 

Pix - hope you had a nice evening hon, I finished the biccies and have given them to Ben but he is yet to taste them - so we will have to see what he thinks!! Have a lovely day today hon. By the way I am probably more special needs than special    

Becka - well you know what I think about that work comment, what a load of sh!t, so it is some peoples divine right to have a family, they are basically chosen whilst we are left sitting on the bench, thoughtless thick beatches!!  

Morning Beachy - have a lovely day hon x

We are off to the Wolseley for lunch and then seeing Vicky Cristina Barcelona, really looking forward to it even though I stupidly polished off the best part of a bottle of wine last night, guess I was just letting off steam after the cancellation but it has left me feeling rather woolly headed!! 

Much love 

A xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Valentines ladies!!!

Ally Sorry your scan showed nothing yesterday hunny, was thinking of ya though! Glad you had a nice lunch with Pix!

Ali, are you going to test tomorrow hunny or did you do one today? Enjoy the shopping sweetie and the hot date tonight! just what you need I think!

Steph your new bump pic is gorgoeus!

Mir rob is turning into a proper litle man by the sounds of it! demanding all your attention   bless him

BDP fingers sounds painful hunny and   after such an insensitive remark from you friend!

      to all you lovely ladies I haven't mentioned, need to go clean the house and spoil my pussy cat   then we're having a night in with some champers steak & salad so should be fun, no sexy undies for me though as far too spotty from the DHEA and on top of that period due today/tomorrow so not feeling the sexiest, thankful DH loves me anyway   

Enjoy your day whatever you're doing ladies

Sx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies

Purps, thanks for asking after me the other day, I saw that in one of my desperate attempts to skim read and do a quick post, which all failed!  I kept managing one page and then having to stop - just a combination of stuff going down at work so no time to myself, no computer at home in the evenings (situation now restored, yay!) and being cream crackered... Sorry about your cat, it must be so upsetting   though glad to hear you looking forward to champagne tonight!  have a good one

Sorry that I have missed the chance to post prompt commiserations to Zuri and Ally 
Zuri, so sorry it didn't work, so pleased your FET is going to come around so quickly though.  Hope you and dh are ok

Ally, sorry you got cancelled after giving it everything and having hopes of a couple of follicles.  I hope that study accept you - a trip to the US with Sam sounds great in any event.  Glad you had a few glasses of wine last night.  Have you got a follow up at the Lister?

Missy, you've been busy - IVIG and steroids, and managing two clinics  .  That is strange about the Lister not commenting on your results but i would guess it's because the treatment is being prescribed by someone else, they don't want to be seen to be having a strong opinion about it?

I will be keeping everything crossed for you on Wednesday, and for you Lightweight.  

Anne, lord this couldn't really have happened at a worse time for you both, so sorry and hope to have news of a positive outcome to Monday's hearing.  Just a horrible worry especially to have this cloud hanging over your reputation when you have done nothing wrong.

Ali     

Hope everyone is having a lovely day.  xxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Sorry i've been AWOL, had a busy time at school, been late home and not feeling 100%.

Purple - so sorry your cat is poorly.  The animal hospital in Herts (potters bar) is fantastic, thy do sooo much and they staff clearly adore animals.  I've been there with my parents dog and my cats. She will be in the best hands.

Ally sorry your scan showed nothing, you seem really positive and strong   .  I also baked dh some valentines biscuits, he is such a cookie monster.

Zuri fab news on the FET   for a bfp

ALi any news?  

Anne - what a [email protected] situation.  I can't add any more than the others have said, just make sure Jason has someone with him for moral support as well as advice.

Welcome to the new girls - sorry i'm being vague to you and evreyone - I've missed so many pages and have only read this short thread.  

We went to the clinic yesterday and to see Dr Gorgy about immunes.
My clinic said they would treat me with a prolonged stimming again starting on 350 puregon and 15000 trigger and steriods, heparin and aspirin and gestone injections.  We can start next month if we want but I'm not sure if I'm ready.  

Dr G said we can do all the tests but saying that I'm not sure we can afford to treat NK cells if they find an issue.  I'm really overwhelmed with all the info and neither of us know what to do or think.  If we do the tests and find an issue but can't afford IVIG is it worth going ahead with steroids etc? Is there any chance it will work without IVIG?

I'll do my best to catch up over the weekend

Take care, hope you are all spoiled today, love Donkey xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all and happy V day!

Donkey - there's an alternative to IVIG called intralipids.  Not sure exactly how much it costs but I know it's cheaper than IVIG.  I believe there's a doctor at the Portland who can prescribe it and arrange for a nurse to administer it...  And I think that some places use steroids instead of IVIG to treat immune issues so if (and it's a big if, your immunes might come back fine!) it comes to that and you decide to go with steroids, please try not to worry about it 

Oh bummocks, sorry no more persos, DH is nagging me to go out for a walk with him... well it is a nice day! And he bought me roses so it's only fair!

xxx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Ladies, hello!

And happy valentine's day. Hope you're all doing something lovely.

Ally very sweetly pointed me in the direction of this thread (thank you Ally!) and I just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself. 

I'm new to FF, and new to IVF too, having had my first cycle (short protocol on Gonal-F 450) cancelled due to poor response on day 10 of stim. I only had 2 follies, both too small and the womb lining was still    less than 3mm. We have yet to have a proper follow up appt, but the consultant who did my final scan said he did not believe I would be likely to succeed on any other protocols and suggested donor eggs. Huge shock!

I don't want to flog a dead horse, but it feels too early to give up on my own eggs, especially as it seems I do ovulate fairly regularly and two out of three of my FSH results have been below 10.

Can anyone offer any advice?

Jess x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, sorry for no personals, just wanted to say thank you so much for all your good wishes and to say that sadly my Nan died in the early hours of this morning. She had dementia so she has been slipping away from us bit by bit and there is huge relief for her that it is over, but I am also so so sad. Even though she has been slipping away, I hadn't come to terms at all with the person she was not being around any more and now I have to face it. Was really close to her and just so sad. Not too much enthusiasm for protein and heat today  

It's been quite a week what with the highs and lows of the IVF - plus on Thursday we decided we're going to get married and I am so happy about that. So lots of mixed emotions going on, though really only sadness today. 

Love to all of you and welcome to the new people who've joined. Thanks for being a great bunch of people - what a week to have joined the thread! you've really helped me get through this week. 
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your nan - it's such a relief though sometimes, when dementia is a factor. Congratulations on getting engaged!

Jess - for them to say that on your first cycle, with ok FSH, shows how crappy your clinic is! Go somewhere decent and you'll be amazed how different the cycle is and their practices are.

Donls - if it comes to it you'll find a way. If it's just NK cells between you and that baby of yours you will.  No point worrying about it yet. 

Ni - how was the walk? Romantic?

Ali - nearly at test day?? Blimey - hope you're holding out. How did I miss this vital piece of info?

Right - run out of time and only got halfway down the list. Boo.

I do read all the time, but posting is a veritable nightmare. Forgive my crappiness!

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Almond - So sorry about your nan     You have had a real rollercoaster of a few days . Congrats on the engamenent.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Evening all  

Just quickly.....

Almond - so sorry to hear about your nan, that is very sad   but please keep up the regime of water, heat and protein as your nan would want you to hon, you were doing so well and you want to keep growing those follies that appeared! Big congrats on getting engaged!

Jess - Hello!! Glad you made it over here. I think you are in West London ? so I would think about talking to the Lister as they specialise in high fsh. I would book an appointment as you may need to wait a while to be seen. I would suggesting seeing Jaya Parikh or Yau Thum or Raef Farris (I am sure there are other great consultants there but I have been seen by all of these and they have been great plus Jaya has always been my main consultant). If you feel it is too soon to give up then it really is. The lister will be honest with you but equally very compassionate and supportive. You need to know that you have tried everything before you give up.  

Hiya Mir and Sobroody x

Anne & Jason - thinking of you both tonight, hope you are managing to have a nice time with all that sh!t hanging over you  

Pix - thinking of you and your man being serenaded about now!! Hope you are having a wonderful evening  

Sam - never asked you what you had planned for today - hope whatever it is is lovely  

Donks - baking is good for the soul, I wish I could just bake them and give them away without eating them, I think I have eaten more of them than he has!! Sorry you have been feeling less than brilliant, only to be expected after everything, it takes so much out of you physically and emotionally, I feel shattered!! 

Juicy - hon we have missed you, lovely having you back hon, hope you are having a lovely day, next valentines day will be a bit different I expect!!  

Nix - hope you had a wonderful romantic walk in Paris, and roses woweeee!! 

Lainey -   hope you are having a great time sweetheart x

Steph - hope you are having a wonderful evening out, do you have a new maternity outfit to show off that fabulous bump??  

Becka - I texted you back earlier hope you have had a lovely day and that S hasn't had you working like a slave around the place!!  

Purps hon - sorry you are not feeling like hot stuff, bet your fella still thinks you are though, doubt he even sees those dhea pimples. If it is any consolation I am not swinging from the chandeliers wearing agent provocateur!! 1. I am still stufffed from lunch 2. I am feeling post tx fatness 3. agent provocateur don't bloody go up to my size [email protected]!! I am only a bloody 34DD hardly Jordan!  

We have had an ace day, lovely lunch, I had halibut with bernaise with chips and green beans!! Followed by pear tart tatin (all washed down with a bellini and some sauvignon). Then we had a walk and ended up in a nice cafe and I had a caffeinated latte and one of those amazing portuguese custard tarts. Then we went to see Vicky Cristina Barcelona, it was fine, I wouldnt rave about it and get you all to go though as it was fine, we enjoyed it but not amazing by any means. 

Hope all I havent mentioned are luxuriating in Valentines loveliness xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Almond    thinking of you, I'm sure your nan will be proud to know of your impending marriage x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening
just had a lovely Valentines meal of steak, dauphanoise potatoes and salad with some bubbly.  Hope you are all having a lovely evening.

Almond   it's so sad  but I totally understand that it's also a relief.  My grandad  died 8 years ago after suffering with alzheimers.  It was awful to watch him and the strain it put upon the family as local scumbags took advantage of him and went into his house and made themselves at home when we weren't there.  It was so upsetting and his death was a relief as he wasn't happy either. So be happy that your nan isn't suffering and confused any more and treasure the happy memories.
Wonderful news on your engagement.

Nix, miranda, ally - thanks for the advice, DH thinks we should go ahead with steriods and heparin and asprin.  I'm glad he has a definite opinion as I'm to worn out to think at the moment.

Ally I have booked myself on a 'traditional british baking' course in sussex in april - we'll make bread and chelsea buns and cakes from around the uk...i'm very excited!

Love to you all
xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi ladies,
It's my first time on this thread.  I'm a poor responder and am about to start my 3rd and final tx next week.
I'm on 450 menopur which I'm told is the max dose and I'm completely terrified of not getting to EC or not getting any embryo's. We only had 2 embies last time from 5 follicles.
My AMH from last August is 2.3!!!

Anyway, I was hoping for some advice on what I can do to help maximise follicles. I know heat is good plus protein. Is there anything else I can do? I'm willing to try anything!!

Wishing you all loads of luck with your treatment.  Almond, sorry to read you sad news.  I hope you are doing ok  

Laura 
x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Really sorry Almond    its still hard to dea wih no matter if we are prepared for it - thinking of you

Congrates on getting engaged

Ally - glad you've had a good day - you deserve it after the last few weeks

I have just had 4 vodkas after 8 weeks no booze and feeling the effects, decided to have a boozy weekend then back on the wagon come monday!

Had a great night, been to a comedy club and not laughed so much in a long time, one of the acts was a canadian guy called Craig Campbell, funniest guy I have seen in a long while! just the tonic

Love to everyone

xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Almond - I'm so sorry about your nan.    What a total rollercoaster of a week.  Remember you nan for the person that she was; the person who would want you to go all out to get that BFP.  Keep up all the good work.  

Just got in from my friends house - we had a romantic evening with crispy duck etc and some bubbly.  Did a HPT earlier this evening - First Response but BFN, as I expected.  I will do another in the morning with first pee of the day but unlikely to be any different.  Feeling Ok and honestly did not expect the result to be any different.  

Sleep well everyone. xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All
Almond very sorry to hear about your Nan, I hope you get the support you need.

Laura, welcome, I too have just joined this week and its been very helpful to be to have contact on this forum. Also, regarding your entry, very sorry to hear of your miscarriage, been though it myself twice, so painful. Hope you are getting some support and have people to talk to about it.

Anne- Just wanted to say hope it all works out. Difficult and very unfair situation

Was just at a party, good to see so many old friends /acquaintances. I lost touch with lots of people after my mum died in summer 07 (plus miscarriages) left me unable to see many people. One old previous friend was there (she wasnt there for me after my mum died) and she is approx 6mths pregnant which was bloody hard to see. Did my best but feel like sh*t now.

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie to say Ali thinking of ya hunny and hope today's test shows something different   

Almond Sorry to hear about your nan hunny! Congrats on the engagement

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Alli sorry the test showed negative last night, hope today might show something different


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Quick post from me to say hi and that result from clinic on Friday is that it is definitely all over. So at least I could go out Friday and drink like a fish (well actually the first two glasses of wine since Christmas (and then it was half a glass three days in a row - really pushing the boat out!) - but felt like I'd drunk two bottles...
Have at least made appointments to see clinic (plus GCRM) about results - thinking about trying IUI since if I only get two or three eggs with a full cycle, but have never struggled with getting two for IUI (and have, bizarrely, over responded for that - over a year ago, but still...) then (a) i could afford it better and (b) I'd be giving my body more opportunities to produce the 'golden egg' and (c) I wouldn't fall apart so badly if/when a cycle fails and (d) the drugs would be fewer so mess me around less... Willing to discuss options... Staying on the donor egg list, but not quite sure I am ready to give up on my own yet.

Haven't caught up with all the reading but:
Almond - sorry to hear about your nan  . Really hope you can remember some of the better times, though with dementia it can be so hard because you have been dealing with almost ongoing bereavement as the illness progresses and the person you knew becomes more and more distant. Try to stay positive about the treatment - but don't give yourself a hard time if you can't. 

Ali -   that your result changes today!

Zuri - good to see you posting here still. Hope you are coping ok.

Everyone else - i will try to catch up and post again later. Best wishes to all.
love
Elinor x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Elinor.  So sorry you have had it confirmed that it is over.  Your IUI plan sounds sensible.

Almond.  Sorry to hear about your Nan.  

Ali, I hope you get the result that you deserve in the morning.

Zuri.  I am glad your comedy night was good.  A good laugh is just what you need right now.

Cardiff Laura.  I haven't heard about anything short term you can do to improve eggs other than, lots of fluids, heat and a good amount of protein (although not excessive).  Things do change from cycle to cycle so I hope you get a good crop of eggs this time.

Donkey.  Your baking course sounds fab.  I love baking.  People in my office are gutted that  I am on a diet as I have stopped bringing cakes in every week.

Ally, your valentine's day sounded lovely.

I am about to go to an adoption party.  My friend has just had the adoption of her second child finalised at court and they are having a celebration.  It is taking place in their garden so I had better dress up really warm as I am such a wimp with the cold - I turn into a right miserable old cow if I am cold.

'see' you all soon.

Lots of love

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Girls,

Very quick helo as the chips are all stirring and I'm desperate to post a little hello.

Almond -   I am burying my Nan tomorrow so understand how you are feeling.  

All good here, jusr very manic as they now et more (which takes longer) and now have alot of awake time so want to play! So my time seems to be less and less. I do think about you girls alo and also read through but often by the time I've caught up I have to dash again.  

Hope you are all well.
XXXxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,

First of all, thanks so much for all your kindness and lovely posts

Almond- Oh my god hun, I am so very sorry about your nan. Lots of love to you.  
Congrats though on your engagement x

Laura-   for tomorrow. Look after yourself hun 

Ali- I'm sorry sweetie about the negative test. Not sure if you've tested again today.  

We've made the most of our weekend and yesterday went shopping to get Jas a new suit and shoes etc as if the worst happens tomorrow he will need to be going for interviews etc but then how the F do you get a new job with an Dismissal from your last employer?
His confidence is shattered with what they've done 
Such a mess, it really is a terrible stitch up.

Not long back from watching my nephew play football and want to do some housework so will say bye for now.
Sorry about the lack of personals- I am sending you all lots of    though

Lots of love and thanks again
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne really hope it all goes well for Jase tomorrow, it must be such a worry, i hope they don't make him the scapegoat - thinking of you both


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - you certainly know how to chat - it's taken ages to catch up since Thursday.

Anne, Ali, Ally, Almond and Zuri  sorry to hear your sad news.         

It's been lovely to read about all those mouth watering meals that were had last night - makes me feel very hungry (not good for the diet! ). I've been promised some sexy undies when we go up to the Lister on Wednesday - I've had a quick look on the Rigby and Pellor website and have seen the most gorgeous bra - only £75 !!!!   

Nix - thanks for the happy birthday smilie - I have to admit I felt really depressed all day on Thursday but the chatter about lady gardens made me smile - it's only since I've lost weight that I've been able to see down there!! Mind you, as I go swimming every day I get to see a fair bit of pokey out bits - not nice!!!

I'm on half term this week so will try to keep up a bit more - I can't really get on during the day and last week was busy with parents evenings and meetings. 

     to everyone else - and especially to LJ, Purple, Tracey, Donkey and Slycett.

Catherine x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Back from london, picked my furbaby up and now sat on comfy sofa with me laptop 

Anne hi hunny - i really hope it all goes well for jay 2moz, its quite obvious its all been a stitch up and jay would get round that when going for interviews by saying he is persuing a claim for unfair dismissal i would think.     Text me hun if u need any help anything   

Almond - sweetie im so sorry to hear about ur nan, how very sad.    

Ali - hope you get a change in the result hun      

Hello to pixie, nix, ally, fishy, purple, becka, mag, rural, sam, sobroody, beachy, miranda, missy, natasha, laura, donkey, zuri, tracey, steph, elinor, lucy juciy and everyone else.

Need to get some comfy trackie bottoms on as have eaten so much belly is about to explode.  London was fab and the show was spectacular, can highly recommend it.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Glad you had a well deserved lovely time hun
We are going away next weekend for J's B'day.- hope all this is sorted by then  

       Pix, Ally, Nikki2008, Mira, LJ, Nat, Fishy, Nix, Purps,  Becka, Juicy, Anna, Elinor, Zuri, Dinkey, Missy, Beachy, Popsi, Tracey, Steph, Catherine, Lainey, Lucy, Sam, Almond,

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ali    hope you're ok

Anne- hope tomorrow goes ok sweetheart for Jason

Kate- glad you had a nice time x

Laura- will  be thinking of you tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else, Off for dinner, DH has cooked beef bourgiugnon...can't wait...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello - sorry to butt in (again!)

Anne - so sorry to read of yuor troubles - so hope it gets sorted  

Missy - Hope you don't mind but I have PMd you re the IVIg etc - it is all about getting your follies to the right size to ensure EC will def go ahead before this v heavy duty tx is given   

Bye    

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry forgot to say earlier, hello to all our newbies


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just lost my big post!!  

Kate - Glad you had fun in London  

Lukey - hi again!  

Beach - your dinner sounds scrummy!  

Anne - glad you managed to make the most of your weekend.  I so hope that tomorrow this nasty mess gets sorted out once and for all   Will be thinking of you and Jason  

RC - proper posh undies eh?   Good luck for Wednesday's appointment.

Zuri - gladd you can start cycling again so soon  

LauraB - great to hear from you.  Love to the babies  

Tracey - hope the party was good and you didn't get too cold  

Eli - so sorry hon that it is over for this cycle.  The IUI makes sense and sounds like a good plan forward.  Good for you having a few drinks  

Purple -   Hi hon, how is Candy doing?  

Mag - sorry about your friend at the party, I knwo how difficult that must have been for you  

Hi to Juicy, Popsi, Donkey, Pixie, Natasha, Cardiff Laura, Nix, Nikki2008, NickiW, Miranda, Sobroody, Lightweight, Laineylou, Ally, BDP, Bobbi, Steph, Almond, Anna, lucy, Sam, Missy, Fishy, Jo, Angel.... and everyone else who i hope is enjoyng the last drop of the weekend.

Thank you all for the lovely messages.  tested again ths morning and still BFN.  Within minutes AF cramps started (how??) and there is a slight sign of her tipping up but slow, which is unusual.  
Thank you all again   Love you all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ali       hope the beatch stays away hunny


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ali..    sorry darling xx

kate.. glad you enjoyed we seen we will rock you on our honeymoon, its fantastic, i love london shows xx

anne.. good luck for you and jason tomorrow xx

almond.. sorry to hear about your nan xx

laura.. thinking of you tomorrow xx

much love to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi
Today finally got time to check out Lister and compare MFS and CARE manchester. Listers results are higher, quite a bit. Waiting to see if the clomid has worked this month. By Friday I should know. Usually try and hide week 

My DH works away from home at the mo and getting time to discuss tx difficult (we have his DS every second weekend). He doesnt yet know am thinking of Lister. Really hope he supports it. Want us to make a decision as soon as poss.

all the best for now


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ali so sorry that you didnt get the wonderful BFP, we all would have been so happy for you hon, you are a super brave lady, I truly hope you get there soon hon  

Anne - been thinking of you and J, I am so sorry that J is feeling so bad but it is only to be expected with what has happened. I really hope that you get some much better news tomorrow, I really cannot believe this is happening to you both  

Laura - will be thinking of you tomorrow hon  

Kate - glad you had a lovely weekend in London, I did look out for you yesterday but must have missed you  

Lainey - good luck with tomorrow hon  

Tracey - your party sounded lovely today Pops - maybe you can have a party when you get your adoption approved, you can invite team PR! We really know how to party!!  

Beachy - mmmm your dinner sounded lovely xx

Catherine - happy bra shopping!! 

Pix babes - are you okay honey? Did you have a good weekend?   

Mag - welcome - just saw you posted. Good luck with convincing DH! 

Completely shattered so going to start getting ready for bed. Lots of love.

A xxxx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Hope you all had wonderful weekends.

I just wanted to say thank you to Ally and Miranda for your messages.  I think it sounds like it could be well worth my trying the Lister if I don’t feel like my current clinic are positive enough about trying me on a different protocol. 

And to all the rest of you lovely ladies, I’m looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better on here.  – And wishing all of you that are in the middle of or about to start a new course of treatment the very very best of luck.

Jess x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning Jess - I would at least speak to the Lister and see what they have to say x

Anne -       for you and Jason today


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne Hunny Thinking of you and JAse today!!!     

Ali so sorry it wasn't a BFP hunny!     

Morning Ally hun

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi just a quickie to say

Laura - thinking of you today hon 
Almond - what a week of mixed blessings     So sorry to hear about your nan but on the other hand, congrats for your engagement
Anne and Jason - good luck for today, I hope things turn out ok and that they don't try to put all of this on him.     
Ali - I'm  that the beatch stays away!     

Hi and welcome to the newbies and loads of love to all!

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, just a short one to say thank you so much for all your kind thoughts and words, you are all really kind and you don't even know me, I am really touched. It's been a really sad weekend and I haven't thought much about my cycle (but have done all the stuff I was supposed to anyway, and you are right that is exactly what my Nan would have wanted) and another scan today. Thank you all so much again xxx

Laura - so sorry to hear about your Nan too and thinking of you today  . Congratulations on your beautiful triplets 

Anne - What a nightmare for both of you. From what you have said, the company does not have much of a leg to stand on and I hope they see sense (and if not, that they don't get away with it). Thinking of you  

Ali - so so sorry it was a BFN  . How are you feeling today? 

Purple - how is your lovely cat today?

welcome to everyone who has just joined  

Sorry for the lack of personals but thinking of all of you 

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura hunny, hope things go off well today?!?

Almond good luck with the scan, Candy's been a very spoilt cat this weekend   she's off to the specialist thursday, I've been googling though and with Occular tumours they rarely catch them before they've spread so even if they remove the eye most cats only live 1-3 months afterwards so DH and I have made provisional plan that if they say it's spread we will just bring her home and spoil her some more and treat her pain (she's not in any at mo)

Mind you DH & I made that plan friday and unfortunately after a stupid spat on Sat night he hasn't spoken to me since   in fact he's taken to his bed. I cannot convince him that I want his baby. Sounds daft but he's convinced I just want a baby and he has this huge insecurity about me having the baby and then chucking him out somewhere in the future. He believes fathers have no rights in this country and I guess the fact that I've been married before means he doubts marriage is forever for me.

I've tried everything to convince him. and 99% of the time he believes me when I say not only do a want HIS baby but I want to raise it with HIM, but whenever we have a spat it ends up back at this point! part of me feels really sorry for him, but another part of me is furious and frustrated by his insecurity.

Sorry for the rant ladies but I'm just so frustrated. Also my period is late   and I cannot find the bag of Peesticks I have (obviously put them somewhere safe when I last was late after 1st IVF, but with DH firmly entrenched in the bedroom I can't even have a decent look for them  

Hope you ladies are having a better start to the week

Hugs to all 

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps really sorry you've had a bad weekend with DH poor you  hope it sorts itself out, I think IF creates a really insecure state for couples, I know me and my hubby have had all sorts of spats during this IVF - I think its a tough time - hopefully he'll see sense soon tho and you can make up - thinking of you xxx

Oh and hope you get a surprise BFP seeing as you are late!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My advice would be to go out, get a fresh peestick and some criossants and take the boy in a treat to bring him out of his sulk Purps! Then tell him off for sulking - silly boy.  

Once that's done, you can pee and let us all know the result! Be great if it was a BFP - we haven't had a great run on this thread recently and we're due a tide-turn I reckon.

Hope everything goes well today Laura.

Sorry to hear of your nan's death Julia.

A&J - the best of luck for today. Are you taking him there and going to get trashed afterwards? I would, whatever the result of the meeting.

Take care y'all.

xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple.  Sorry you and DH aren't having a good start to the weekend.  Men are funny sometimes aren't they, they hold something in the back of their mind which comes back to the front again every time there is a difficulty.  My DH and I have issues with conflict as he is convinced that I will leave him if we argue, so he bottles everything up instead.
I think Miranda's idea is fab.  Pop to get a pee stick and something to bring DH out of his sulk.  Either that, or just go into the bedroom and hit him  

Anne and Jason.  We all have everything crossed for you today that things get sorted out.  

Ali.  So sorry it was a BFN.  Even though in your head you thought this woudl be the result, your heart always has hope.  

Laura.  I hope today goes as OK as it can.

Almond.  I forgot to say congratulations on your engagement.  Good luck for your next scan.

Kate, glad you had a good time in London.

The adoption party was really good.  They let off four paper lanterns into the sky to signfy that their troubles of finally getting their family were now over and they were letting go of it all.  It is making me cry again now just thinking about it.  
AF is here and I am feeling very tearful the last two days, very unlike me. I think it is also because AF is here and I always manage to wonder if I am pg, to the extent that I often test the day before AF is due - I ought to buy shares in first response.  I have even given in and eaten chocolate but instead of making me feel better, I just feel worse.  
It was so lovely seeing them as a family of four, but makes me sad to think that is what we should be and would be if little Marcus was still here.
Must stop   and remind myself that I am superwoman and I just don't do crying.


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Hope you don't mind me jumping on the thread - feeling a bit all at sea. I'm a poor responder and I've just been for a day 7 scan at the Lister (take my day 7 menopur 400iu tonight) and they can see just three follicles, which I'm really pleased about (i don't have high expectations  ) , but while one is at 10mm the others are at 5mm. I'm on the cetrotide protocol to help prevent the big one racing ahead too much. Does anyone know, do these two smaller ones have any chance of catching up at all?
Sorry to jump in, and thanks
Martha
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> and remind myself that I am superwoman and I just don't do crying.


You ARE Superwoman and don't you forget it!

This is dedicated to team PR....






xxx

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Nix.

Welcome martha.  I don't know the answer but I am sure one of the very knowledgeable girls on here will be along to help.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - ohh hunny, go and give dh a hug and a slap at the same time, then go buy a peestick and we'll sti here      for you.  

Laura - hope everything goes ok 2day hunny, thinking of you   

Anne - hope everything gets sorted for jason today sweetie   

Hi to martha and jess  

Helloooooo nix - u had a good weekend hunny?  Cant get youtube on at work so will have to wait till i get home 

Tracey - glad the adoption party well hunny, sorry about af turning up, i hate the beatch  

Hi miranda - hows the little bobster? 

Almond - good luck for the scan today petal  

Ally - london was fab hun   i am knackered today tho and could do with a kip  

Mags - good luck hunny, get ur convincing hat on ready!!!!  

Pixie - where u gone hunny? You have a nice weekend?  

Hello to fishy, steph, lucy, juicy, natasha, sam, beachy, zuri, rural chick, and everyone else.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning girls,

Hi Martha - I don't know the answer to your question, but after reading your story, I just wanted to say that you truly are a superwoman. Big hug to you, Simon, Ezra and love and thoughts for Oscar   I hope the bird cherry trees are growing strong. 

Nix - I LOVE Alicia Keys - what a performance - thanks. It gave me the lift I needed today.

Tracey - your post made me cry. You truly ARE  an amazing woman.

Anne - thinking of you and Jas today  

Ali - so sorry hun about the BFN. And sorry I haven't answered your PM yet - it's been a bit of a rough few days.

Hi everyone else. x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies, the big pee stick says NOT PREGNANT unfortunately and even with goodies DH is still sulking in the bed. Didn't tell him about pee stick cos sure that'd just wind him up more! 

Hugs to all that need it, tracey hun let the tears flow, mine are  

Nix lovely link! 

thanks ladies for your continued support! sure it'l work itself out sooner or later

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps -  oohhhh hunny       

Jo -       from ur beatch hunny


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purple    sorry to hear its not positive x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Anne: I hope everything will be OK for Jason today hun. I’ve been thinking of you all weekend.  

Almond: I’m so sorry about your nan. Hope you are OK. 

Ali: Oh I’m so sorry honey. I know you weren’t expecting anything but it breaks my heart every time someone has a BFN knowing how much they’ve been through to get that stage. I hope you are OK.   How was your ‘hot date’?  

Ally: Hello darling.  I nearly sent you a text on Saturday evening after having a huge glass of Rose! I don’t know what I was going to say     so I guess it was a good job that I couldn’t type!   As you know I was planning on having some bubbly but the owner of the restaurant who is our neighbour sent us a complimentary bottle of wine! Michael doesn’t drink so I was left alone with a bottle.   No – I didn’t finish the whole bottle cos 1 glass was enough to get me drunk after such a long time of not drinking.   Our meal was fantastic – well, don’t remember what I ate but still had a good time with my lovely DH. The whole restaurant was turned into a ‘lovers’ place, even the toilet papers had heart prints.  
How was your posh meal at the Wolseley?   How about the chicken roast yesterday? I too had roast chicken and lots of veg.   

Laura:    

Purps: All men react very differently to IF. I can say mine feels very insecure as well even though he has nothing to worry about as it’s all down to me. I hope you make friends again soon.   

Tracey: I’m sorry AF is here and you are feeling low.  

Kate: I’m here chick – How was your shagathon weekend? 

Nix: hello mate – did you enjoy your walk on Saturday?  Ahhhh I miss Paris - only the shopping bit though! 

Zuri: Still fighthing over TV?  

LJ: Did DP like your Myla no crotch undies? I told your shop assistant story to DH at the weekend and he found it very amusing  

Except the Saturday night’s meal my weekend was a bit stressful. As you may know I stopped seeing my ‘best friend’ since my BFN a) because she showed no support during one of my hardest time b) she has 2 new borns and I’m struggling to just talk about her and her babies. She has been texting me since even though I said I needed some time alone and on her last text on Friday she started to blame me for not being a good friend and not caring about our friendship. We sent lots of texts to each other and in the end I had to be very honest with her and say I was finding it hard to be around her and her 2 new born babies. Her last text was really annoying when she said she knew I needed time alone that’s why she wasn’t there after my BFN and she was right all along! ARGGGGHHH!!  I never expected her to come to my door with her babies all I wanted is her to send me a text every now and again to see how I was doing. She is turning the whole thing against me and I don’t have the strength to fight back. The problem is our DH’s are good friends and I hate to be doing this to my DH even though he knows I’ve done nothing wrong and it was just her all along.

Ps: My FM says I am ovulating today (day 10  ). DH is already knackered from the Valentine's weekend but I'm not planning on giving him rest for the next few days   Not sure how appealing I am with my still bruised private area though   

Lots of love to everyone else.

Pixie xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix - yes fight over the TV was lost by me 

Sorry to hear things have been getting bad with your estranged friend, it sounds so familiar! She was in the wrong but she prob wont ever admit that - maybe its taken this for you to realise who your friends are and which ones matter at times of need - I have been finding out a lot lately about some of my friends

Purple sorry it was negative, sometimes its nice to just hope for that miracle - hope hubby gets his act together soon for you xx

Anne good luck today

sounds lik a lot of      are needed today - but of Monday blues I think - I know I am feeling it

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - like i said all along hunny, fertiles have no idea what we have been through or are going through, but to be honest hun, ur friend does sound slightly self centred and obviously needs a good slapping.    As for our shagathon weekend errrrrr wellllllll we had quite a bit to drink satday and fell asleep about 1am.  ont worry tho we made up for it on sunday morning    Glad you had a lovely meal out satday   , me and dh forgot to book anywhere to eat and ended up with room service  

Zuri        for you sweetheart.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

just popping on to say hi and love - busy today


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purps hon - Sorry you didnt get a BFP today hon and so sorry about your troubles with DH. I have had a very similar situation with mine, he too is convinced that I am only after a sperm donor and that as soon as I get pregnant I will be disposing of him. I really don't know where they get this from, very upsetting for everyone involved though. Difficult to know what to say to convince them xxxx Hope he comes out from under the covers soon  

Pix - glad you had a lovely night and that you had that wine   We had a gorgeous day and the chicken was fab last night too   You can text me absolutely nothing if you want to, I won't mind!!  

Anne - I have been thinking of you and Jason all day - I hope you are both okay xxxx  

I am a bit upset, my Miracle thread has been massively edited by moderator for copyright reasons (looks like I can post links but not actual extracts from text, problem is that some of the sources are forums you need to join before you are able to access the links), took me ages to do it and I only wanted to do it to cheer everyone up and now half the stories have gone   I didn't know what I was doing was so contentous. Oh well, sorry girls!

A xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ally that's rubbish all that effort and hard work, maybe you can salvage it put it on a document and have it available to send to people if they want to see it, so post on that thread PM me for more stories - i understand the legal impact from the forums point of view but it's still rubbish after the time and effort you put in

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - hunny thats awful, after all the hard work u've put in as well    Sweetie you have cheered us up more than u will ever know     More people will start posting on there now they know its there and it will be soon be filling up again   

Hi zuri - u ok hun?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ally - from memory you can publish a substantial part of stuff 'for the purposes of discussion'. What you can't do is publish the whole thing. It's a really hazy area for me - I'm better on libel and slander! 

I haven't got me ruddy law book at home either - but I can look into it if you have the energy to salvage the full post and send it to me to edit. It's a pfaff, but if you get the website owner's permission you can usually publish subject to including something like: 'with kind permission of...'


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Sobroody - good luck with scan today  

Lightweight - sounds like it was a one off then hun, don't worry too much, get another one done  

Ally - sorry about your cancellation sweetie, as usual you are taking it in your stride   Did Ben enjoy the biccies in the end   Sorry to hear that the mods have spoilt your hard work, we appreciated it though   Had more noted down to say to you, but can't read my writing  

Missy - keep those 2 follies warm hun  

Ali - sorry about your BFN sweetie, we were all routing for you   Could you maybe have a new sperm donor now  

Becka - welcome back hun, how are you doing   Your workmates need a good  

Donkey - hope you're ok hun  

CardiffLaura, Jess and LittleM  - and any other newbies i've missed, welcome  

Almond - so sorry to hear about your nan sweetheart, hope you're ok, don;t forget to look after yourself and those follies, congratulations on your engagement  

Zuri - sounds like the laughter and vodka did you the power of good, that's my favourite combination  

Elinor -  

Tracey - your party sounded lovely, what an amazing family for those children to be welcomed into, it shows that IF families appreciate everything they get  

Laura - thinking of you today hun  

Anne - any news from Jase my dear, thinking of you both  

Kate - how dirty was this weekend then  

Mag - good luck with convincing DH  

Purple - glad you're enjoying every moment with Candy, spent alot of time this weekend cuddling Twiglet, it makes it so real how much they mean to us    He was soon in the bad books after bringing mud and mice in yesterday, bless   Has DH materialised yet, sorry you are having to have this now of all times, why can;t men be men and not mice in IF situations   My DH after a few drinks goes on about being a jaffa and i'd be better off with another man that could give me children, it's not even as if it's just his fault, i'm not exactly fertile either!!!!!

Mir and Laura - the pic of bobster and Eddy is so cute, did you have a lovely day  

Nix - thanks for the link hun, we love Alicia Keys  

Jo M - you ok sweetie  

Pix - where's the rest of this bottle of rose then, fancy one at the moment   Your friend is defo twisting your words to her avantage 


Not much news from me, as you know we aren't able to have t/x until we find some money, so we are TTC naturally again, bit difficult this month as DH has had to go down to London to work for the week, bit of a bummer and bad timing   I made use of him this weekend before he went though   Sent him down with the kitchen sink today, it;s at times like this that he comments how i'd make a good mummy, hope i get that chance  

DHEA headaches have eased, a bit spotty, no moustache yet  

 to everyone xxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon everyone!

Anne - have been thinking about you and Jason all day, since I read your post. Really hoping thigns have gone/are going ok - sounds dreadful what he and you are going through, and just when you need a bit of a break!!     for you both.

Ally - don't worry about the edits - the miracle stories will still get through to those who need them I am sure. I was so sorry to hear this cycle was not the one for you. fingers crossed the places you are checking out in the US are able to give better news.

LauraB - hope things are ok today for your Nan's funeral.  

Almond - hope you are still able to keep up the protein, and warm tummy and everything despite your difficult news.   for you too.

Pixie - sorry to hear about best friend stuff - you really get to find out who is there for you with the whole treatment rollercoaster, sometimes it's not easy, but at least you know which friends really are there for you. hope we can be! 

Donkey - sound like things are stressful with immunes and NK cells and decisions. I would say (unlike last week when I was in a sudden mad panic 'I must find out everything' mode) that the steroids etc work for most people, and IVIg and other treatments are only needed for those who have really really high levels of problems. also, last week at our 3D support group locally I met someone who has tried all of these, who was much more knowledgeable than me, and she reckoned some of her (new) blood pressure problems started with IVIg treatment, which also didn't work to get her pg. She was also clear that people do get pregnant with the problems with little treatment and with lower levels of treatment and there is not clear evidence that going in with the big guns always gets better results. I think you are doing plenty, and that you need to focus on your (splendid sounding) follies and the eggs they contain.     Or concentrate on baking....

Jess - hello to you!! Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled - but don't listen too much to the first DE speech - get yourself to a specialist clinic and get a second opinion. I wasted years not checking out other options - I'm not doing that again! If I end up needing DE I will be fine with it, but not just to keep clinic stats looking good or because they are looking for the easy option. 

CardiffLaura - hello to you too, and best of luck with this treatment. Hope it is third time lucky.  

Mag108 - hi to you as well (so many new folk!!). It is always difficult to deal with pregnant friends/others - and sounds like you had a hard time in an unexpected situation. Try not to let it get you down - it is normal to feel miserable in situations like that! I can certainly relate to it well.  

Martha - I hope your smaller follies catch up with the big one, I only have experience where one caught up but the other didn't (and my eggs are so old neither fertilised that go), but yes they definitely can catch up and they can also be great quality. And it does only take one!   hoping this is the cycle for you.

Purple - so sorry about your cat!   Hope this week brings better news from the specialist. And difficulties with DH too - is this just different ways of coping with all the stress? IF is so difficult for everyone involved - I know I am single, so I don't have the stresses of partner to cope with as well, but I really hope you can both talk about things together. Pussycat needs you both!

LittleJ - our information goddess! thanks for all your helpful info and links. Helps me focus some of my searching and surfing....

Zuri - great news that you can start for FET next month!! Sorry your doc is such a plonker though. Hope this time will be your turn. 

Kate - glad you enjoyed your weekend away! 

Tracey - thanks for replying to my frantic posting. I am hoping I can calm down a bit this week, but still think IUI might be a good way forward for me. Really moved by your account of friends adoption party. 

Fishy - sorry to hear that Valentine's involved rugby!! not my idea of fun (but then sport in general makes me start to yawn, and not in a romantic 'let's go to bed' way). Hope alternative arrangements for romantic dinner went well....

Jal - hope the stims don't give you any ill effects, and that you are keeping up the protein and keeping tummy warm to grow those eggs!  

Sobroody - hope yoru scan today(?) I think it was today - I am struggling to keep up! went ok, and that your follies are continuing to grow nicely.   

Bunjy - good luck with seeing lister on Thursday - I hope they can offer you more hope than other clinics have, and that you have checked out their stats and trust them!!

Lightweight - you sounded a bit down in your post. It isn't easy to deal with any of this stuff, especially when you don't have lots of family support and they don't know what you are going through and with your sister pregnant too. Really hoping this time is your turn and that you can focus on this cycle working for you  .

Popsi - I thought of you when Tracey was telling us about her friend's adoption party. Hope that will be you soon. 

Steph - not surprised you are tired - give yourself and little one all the rest you can. Growing a baby is hard work!

Missyg - Everything crossed for your two follies for Wednesday!  

Ali - so sorry you got a BFN. I normally find the cyclogest makes my period later, but this time it didn't (though it keeps the cramps coming whether AF is on its way or not!) Hope you are feeling ok.  

Becca - your post on Friday (even though I only read it last night) made me laugh!! i am definitely in the 'lucky if I shave my legs' group, and certainly don't take a lawnmower to my ladygarden... Sorry to hear you 'typing through the pain' - both fingers and thoughtless colleagues. I can guess which hurts most.  

Juicy, Miranda, Nix, Beachy, Jo - hope you are all well too . Sure I have forgotten someone... Blaming my DHEA head for that - think I should maybe have started at 50mg for a week before going up to 75g (started yesterday, thought I'd go for broke and start at the dose I need...) At least AF has finally stopped - nine days is a bit much! 

Hope everyone is ok, and will try to catch up again later.
love to all
Elinor x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy - good luck with the ttc au nat hunny    Wish i had some money for you  

Elinor - glad ur af has gone at last hun     I had an af last april where i bled for almost 17 days.  Doctor said hormones gone into overdrive and womb lining was thickening up in different places, ended up taking some tanexamic tablets (or somat like that) to stop af.  Not nice tho, had horrible thrush at the same time.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Please can I join your thread. I am very much a poor responder -have a look at my signature. I was on 450 menopur for our first cycle of ICSI. Unfortunately it was a BFN  . Anyway I have decided to pick myself up and start thinking about the next try which will probably be in April/May. I'm at the Lister so at least they have lots of experience with my sort of fertility problems. I have a follow up consultation on Friday and I would like to get the most out of it as possible. I've had a look at the list of questions but I was wondering if there is anything else I should be aware of or ask about. Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreicated. I have also been toying with the idea of DHEA (thanks to all those who gave me info about it - Miranda, Little Jenny). I have a question though.. I have been advised that I should go onto the OCP to avoid forming any more endometriomas and further damage to my ovaries. Is it ok to take dhea while on the ocp?

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Being v naughty and sneaking on at work   

Anne - any news yet?    Thinking of you.  

Purple - has he emerged yet?  I am sorry you are in this situation at the moment with DH.  Men are so complex and you always need to be reading between the lines with them.  They really are from Mars!  I am sure he is just hurting from the spat on Saturday and he has retreated back into his cave instead of being a grown up and talking things through.  And cos he is hurting, he wants to hurt you by saying what he has.  He knows it upsets you.   

Ally - bummer about the editing/copywrite stuff   Eli is right though...the miracle stories will still get through to those who need them.   Thanks for all your hardwork with it.    Will take your advice and not bother seeing Vicky Cristina Barcelona - snappy little title!!

LauraB - thinking of you  

Almond - hope the scan went well today.        

Zuri - you need to fight harder for that TV!   

Pixie - Your best friend sounds a little selfish to me.  You so deserve more from her.  It sounds like, if she is not going to listen to you properly, the relationship will be too toxic for you and perhaps it will be healthier for you to detached yourself for a while.  I am certain that DH will understand and just want you to be happy.    

Lightweight - I am in a very similar situation with my family.  My parents do now know, cos it all came out in an angry email to my dad, although we haven't talked about it at all since.  But my brother and smug sister in law dont know and just think I am a crap auntie to their 2 perfect little angels    I had to isolate myself from them for my own self-preservation cos if I visit them and play with the kids, my SIL says "when are you having one?".  Now they just think I am uncaring, selfish and cant understand what is so much more important to me than their children    Fortunately they have gone to Oz for 3 years so have had a bit of a reprieve.  I so know where you are coming from  

That is probably all I can get away with at the mo.

Will try more later.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah bless you ladies for caring!! Unfortunately he's still under the duvet?!?!?! WTF!!!

Pixie hun,    for the friend issue, I had big issues with a close friend and didn't talk for 15months which also included 8months of her pregnancy and the first 6 months of her daughters life, thankfully after (alot) of space we are now back on track, we just couldn't be together and support each other through that time. sometimes things just don't work right. maybe true time is what you need, then you can find out if this friendship is gone for good or just for the time being

Ally hunny so sorry about your page?!?!?! after all your hard work, you must have steam coming out your ears hun    

Ali, you are so sweet hunny   

Anne what's happened with Jase?

Fish     and here's one for your puddycat too   

Hugs to everyone else thinking of ya all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry for the very short post

jason's had his meeting - he now has to wait till Wednesday for a decision on action./dismissal
I am f'ing furious for what they are putting him through.
Prolonging the agony

Hardly done any work today wil be back later to try for personals

I hope Laura you're ok  
And all the ladies having scans  

And I can't remember anything else- really sorry girls

Thanks for everything, really really appreciate it
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

any news from Anne yet

Purp so sorry your bloke is being such a.... well, bloke! It's so frustrating when they lock themselves away like that and leave you not knowing what to do. Do you leave them to stew, do you try and shake them out of it, do you take a shotgun and...er oh sorry went off on a bit of a tangent there!  Seriously though  to both of you and here's hoping that he can get that insecurity under control!

Ally - how gutting about your thread!  If you can't post complete messages, let me know if you want a hand editing them so you can put them back up again, ok  I used to be quite good at paraphrasing back in the day when I had a job and a fully functioning brain! 

Pix hon - so sorry that you and your mate can't resolve your differences at the mo.  I think she's grabbed the wrong end of the stick and is using it to justify her first mistake in not supporting you better in the first instance.  I can't remember, have all the conversations been via text or have you actually tried talking either on the phone or face to face?  Maybe a conversation might help instead of just texting? It's so easy to misinterpret texts and emails.... 

Hi Ali - how was your hot date?!

Hiya Suzie and welcome! I'm not aware of any adverse interactions between the pill and DHEA, but maybe you could have your doc monitor your hormone levels if you're worried?

Hi Elinor - Damn that was a post and a half!  Enjoy chomping on that DHEA

Hey Fishy - glad you got your t'ings before you sent him off to London! 

Ooh I see Anne's just posted while I faff around trying to remember what I wanted to say to everyone! And now I bet there'll be 500 posts before I get this one sent!  

Hey Anne did they give any kind of clue as to which way they were leaning? God I hope you take them to the cleaners if they try to put all this on him! And if they so much as give him a warning I'd go straight to HR and appeal!  Oh bloody hell even I'm fuming now!  And gotta shoot and cook the blasted dinner!

Love to all the PR crew hopefully get back on later for more of a catch-up!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

really busy today - just dropped in to see if Anne had posted.  And she has.  Horrible making Jason wait.  did he get a chance to have his say?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi jen and all x

Yep, he had his say but his HR lady was't there (she was on hols) so the Financial controller was there instead.
Also, he got some more evidence from the company they were switching to to show succesful line transfers from the other company- in short, this is the ONLY time this has happened.


xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sneaking on again!!

Anne - those b*stards.  His boss and the fat controller   .  Does he have any gut feeling?  Did they listen to him?  I really am crossing everything for you guys  

My Hot Date was ok!  We had a chinese feast and bottle of bubbly!    And a good old chin wag!  

Will try and get on later but a friend is coming for dinner and she tends to leave late. 

Ali xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - thanks for dropping in to let us know how Jase got on, we've all been fretting for you today. You must be so angry and upset seeing him go through this   Please give a hug from us and we are all here for you both


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just dropping in to give big hugs to Anne and Ali x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Home now 

Ali- So sorry about your negative hun. Are you ok?  
Hot date? what have I missed?  

Almond- How was your scan hun? 

Purps-   for little Candy.
Hope your and hubby are ok.  

Ally- WTF have the moderators done to your lovely thread? 
Thanks for being so lovely  

Pix- Sorry about your friend again  I can understand you not having the strength to fight/cope/deal with it all.
Thanks for your texts too hun   

Nix- Thanks for your message babes, they really are   at his place. I mean, FFS, staling for another 2 nights.
He coudn't even get a gut feeling so F knows really  
He has already drafted his appeal letter to the big boss then it's straight to TRibunal if that doesn't work.
Hope you're ok? still cooking dinner?    

Mir- Hope you're ok hun and that gorgeous Robert is too.


Beachy- A hug for you too  

LJ- Thanks so very much for all your help  

Tracey- Hi hun, glad the party was good.
Thanks for your texts  

Zuri- Hun, hope you're doing ok? 

Elinor- You too hun? 

Kate- Lovely chatting to your hun  

Lightweight- Hi hun, sorry you have family troubles 

Fishy- Glad the headaches are a bit better and that the Tom Selleck hasn't appeared yet  

Jo-  

   Bobbi, Juicy, Donkey,Suzie, Missy, Jess, Jal, Bunjy, Becka, Anna, Lukey, Sam, Steph, Laura Pops, CardiffLaura, Mags, Martha, Nikki2008, NW

Sorry for all the         girls, there are worse words that I have used today, just kind of gone into a Tourettes Syndrome all of a sudden    

Can't thank you all enough for your support, nor can Jason- it's incredibly humbling that so many people care so much- you're all amazing and I love you all lots   

 Anne
xxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies.  I'm afraid I haven't fully managed to catch up on what's going on for everyone yet. But looks like a few going through some tough times - sending you lots of   

I start down reg on thursday.  Going to phone the clinic tomorrow to ask about taking baby aspirin perhaps.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne -   HR should have been present...is that why they are waiting until Wed? Hope they think better of it..stupid b******!

Pixie - you certainly find out who your friends are during this journey!  

Elinor - sorry its over    IUI sounds like a good plan.

Lightweight - sorry your family are not supportive   I imagine they want to celebrate your sisters pg, but they should be looking after you too.

Purple - had dh come out? Dose your clinic offer counselling ? (ours does) Just a thought. Hope Sandy is ok today.

Tracey  

Martha - I had just 3 follies on my day 7 scan last monday and I'm now at 8 and the smaller ones they said would not grow have! So try not to worry.

May108   If there's any justice you will be carrying your own baby soon

Ali - sorry its a bfn


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm onmy way out to meet an old friend but just wanted to see how anne was.  
i can see she needs     

donkey xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sobroody (it's Anna isn't it?) HR lady was on holiday today so he had his Financial Controller in instead. The reason why they are waiting (allegedly) is cos he wants to speak to the other Directors before a decision is made.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Donkey-  

Anna- jason is from Shropshire too!!! Telford


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't get to finish my post! 

Almond, how are you? 

Hello Ally, Lukey, Donket, Nix, Laurab, Beachgirl, Miranda, Jess, laura, Catherine, Kate, Zuri, Mag, \Little M, Jo, Pixie, Lightweight, Little Jenny, Miranda, Fishface, Cardif Laura and anyone I've forgotten! 

My ec is Wednesday! This scan was the best yet. Since Friday I've gone from x6 follies (+ 1 very small) to x 8! They measure from 20mm - 15mm. I'm worried that four are 15mm, but they said they have to press on with ec as they may overmature if we wait, and that they will grow between now and Wednesday. I take my pregnyl shot in an hour. 
I am v nervous the eggs will be no good after 14 days on the max dose of menapur...but need to stay positive. 
You ladies are a great support, so glad I found you! 

Anna x

ps will not be online much tomorrow so will update you after ec on Wednesday


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - I think they should be speaking to HR.....he must have a case for constructive dismisal! Why don't you go to the citizens advice people? 

I'm in Ironbridge which falls under Telford..which part is Jason from? We moved here 4 years ago and love it here

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Your follies sound good and by Wednesday the smaller ones could have grown another 4mm 
Hubby is from Stirchley and says " Ow do Cocka" !!!!!! It's a Shropshire thing, I'm sure you'll understand


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls........

Have been in touch with our lovely Lainey by text and she is OK but off to Cyprus tomorrow for EC & ET. 
She asked me to let you all know


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne  

Martha - just read your article and have been in    I'm so sorry about Oscar. Ezra is as cute as a button! 

Anna x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Anna - wonderful news about your follies!!!! That's brilliant. Sending you lots of positive thoughts for EC on Wednesday. Thank so much for your reassurance

Cardifflaura - good luck for starting downregging. Are you sniffing?

Pix - I'm so sorry about your friend. Some people just don't get it at all. I often think that that's one of the things that makes IF such a lonely place, but it looks like you've got a lovely group of friends here   

Suzie - so sorry about your BFN. I've been on DHEA and was on the OCP for three weeks before starting this treatment. I was told to come off it when I started stimming, and that it was fine to take it with the Pill, but probably best to check with your clinic.

Jo - thank you for your kind words. I'm sorry to hear you're having a rough few days xx

Tracey - the adoption party sounded just so moving. I can't imagine what you've been through, it's no wonder you felt how you did seeing their family unit. Sending you love and strength xx

Hello to Ally, Zuri, Slycett, Miranda, Anne, Missy, Ali, Almond, Becka, Donkey, Elinor, Kate, Mag, Nix, Fishy, Popsi and anyone I have left out (I'm so sorry, I'll get to know everyone soon, promise).

No news, apart from cetrotide injection, but just wanted to say a few hello's and say I look forward to getting to know you all.

Martha
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Martha- So very sorry about little Oscar, I can't see pics of  Ezra?  
What protocol are you on?
I was on the Pill then straight to  menopur then Cetrotide
xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Anne,
That's what I'm on, too - 3wks of the Pill and now menopur and cetrotide. I was also on DHEA for 4 or 5 months. 
 for your kindness about Oscar. Ezra's all blurry (no particular reason, other than the photographer being arty  ). I'm 'Martha ro*** on ******** if you want to see him in focus  .
Sounds like you and Jason are under a lot of pressure at the moment. I always want to say to people, 'We're already going through enough sh1t without you adding extra into the mix!!!' but of course I then think, 'Bet they wouldn't get it anyway'. Grrrrrrrrrrr.....Sending you    
Martha
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anne darling.. i cant believe your having to wait again   you and jason dont deserve this sh!t x

martha.. i just read your story    its so lovely though that you have the courage to speak out xx

tracey..  the adoption party sounds wonderful, i have already planned for them lanterns for if/when we have ours  , but its understandable that you felt like that, you will always be a family of four  

lots of emotions going on in here today think everyone needs a big bit     

sorry no more personals, have 2nd homestudy visit tomorrow so off to make house perfect for social worker  

lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pops- Thanks hun. I hope tomorrow goes brilliant for you.
Ps, I am off to Wales on Saturday for the night    

Martha- PM me your name hun, the mods have removed your last name xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LW- That's your new name now!   Yep, having a restful evening as what will be will be eh.  Nothing we can do to change it so just need to hang in there till Wednesday. We both didn't sleep last night (even though I changed the bed and it was all nice and clean and fresh sheets) so tonight, we're gonna be sleeping. 
Need to get some   in over the next few days too - who knows, in all this madness we might have a bit of luck and get a suprise natural pregnancy      yeah, as if!!   
Hope you're having a nice evening  

Martha- Sorry, I didn't see your daily mail  link earlier but have read it now. You have been through hell hun


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Martha, I just red your mail article,     for you and hubby and Ezra, and sending a hug on wings for Oscar  

How brave of you to express yourself so well!!! I'm sure you have increased understanding and allowed others to share their grief by expressing how you and your family are dealing with what you have gone through!

Anna Fab follies, good luckk for EC Wed hunny

Anne, can't believe they are making you two wait! what [email protected]!!!

Hugs to everyone else, Sorry for distinct lack of personals, doesn't mean I'm not thinking of ya all!!! Anne can you send Lainey my best hun

Hello to all newbies

Sxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Course I can hun 
Will text her
Hugs to Candy too


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anne.. yes i seen you were off to wales, up North tho I am down South or you could have called for a cuppa  , the hotel looks fantastic, its lovely up that area my Dads family are from North Wales so been there loads, xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey - Martha, just read your article and had the biggest lump in my throat. I can't imagine how hard that must have been.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Martha, what a lovely little boy you have in Ezra, he's gorgeous!  So sad that you had to go through losing Oscar though.  Wishing you loads of luck in your current cycle.  ^hugme

Popsi - Hi!  I'm new on this thread but we've chatted lots on IVF Wales    Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be fab.

I'm on suprecur from Thursday then 450 menopur on stimms.  

Anna, fingers crossed things work out ok for your DH. Where are you staying in North Wales?  It's lovely, although I'm in Cardiff but used to spend quite a lot of time up there for work.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Martha - i have read ur story hunny and it made m sob my little heart out    

Anne - nice talking to you earlier hun, glad jay has caled down a bit - dont let those barstewards grind you down  

Cardiff laura - good luck on starting stimms on thursday petal  

Purps - hope everything has calmed down ur end and dh has come out of his sulk   

Lightweight - oh crikey side effects on syranel too, i was hoping it would be an easier dr than burserelin, oh well never mind i will warn dh shortly he will have a moody sweaty beatch in a few weeks   

Popsi - good luck with the social worker visit, hope you have tea coffee and light refreshments ready and waiting   

Sobroody - wow hunny great news   Good luck for wednesday hope you have a lovely eggie in each and every follie   

Hi to donkey, fishy, pixie, nix, beachy, laura, miranda, sam, natasha, tracey, steph, missy, rural, and everyone else.  Im going to bed i am pooped. 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

LW - my bro and SIL are also in Melbourne!!  In Brighton East, I think. If they met they would have so much to beatch about with us two!!!   Let em, I say.  Glad about the bargain voiles!

Anne - hope you both get a good nights sleep tonight.  Those b*stards.  Hopefully they will be checking everything out properly adn realise that they do not have a leg to stand on here.  

Popsi - hope tomorrow goes well, i am sure you will sail through the visit  

SoBroody - good luck for Wednesday  

Purple - has DH emerged yet?  

Beach -   thanks hon

Martha - will go and read your story now.  Re: Follies - I had one follie at 17mm and 4 at between 8mm and 10mm.  I was told they wouldn't catch up so switched to timed sex but from what others have posted it seems that follies can catch up.  I think the gap between my small ones and the big fella was too great but yours dont seem that far apart in size.   that they do catch up and you have a lovely little crop at EC  

Hi to everyone else.  Night night all xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Kate - looks like you are still up?  

Anne - BTW, my hot date was with a girlfriend who lives down the road and is also single!


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all,

haven't posted for a few days as my laptop is broken and have been off work at appointments yesterday plus got myself in such a state yesterday DP called work and said I was not coming in today as needed to rest before EC tomorrow. On the immune issue - I managed to speak to Jaya yesterday and she has persuaded me that my high dose of steroids is going to be sufficient for both my thyroid and NK cell issues so I have taken her advice as it was all getting too much rushing around to different people plus the idea of sitting with a drip in my arm for an hour wasn't that appealing. Donkey I have established it was the synthetic version I was going to be having which is the cheaper option at something like £380 a time - hope I didn't confuse you - Lukey has helped me alot on a this. 

Anyway still 2 x follies - PHEW! 1 x 17mm and 1 x 18mm at yesterday morning scan plus lining 10mm. E2 levels good so far, don't have yesterdays yet. Took ovitrelle last night so that's it for now. Exhausted. In tomorrow for 10.30. 

Will catch up when I get more time with DP's laptop - he is taking it to work today. 

Lots of love and sorry no personals.

Missy xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning everyone!!

Just a quickie to say good luck Missy for tomorrow's EC       Hope you manage to have a restful day today  

Love Alixx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, haven't posted for a little while, as have been trying not to think about everything too much! Am waiting for next cycle to start so I can have my bloods repeated to see if my high FSH was a one-off (yeah right!!)

My DHEA has arrived but I feel abit nervous about starting to take it yet with all the side effects, I tend to get alot of headaches anyway, and my skins never great at the best of times!  Not sure whether to wait until I get my next results or just to crack on with it?!?

Have just tried to catch up a little bit on everyone's news
Ally, so sorry about your miracle stories thread, what a shame after all the effort you've put in.
Anne- haven't read all the details yet but I hope everything goes ok with your husband and his job, as if you need this stress on top of everything else.

And good luck to Missy for tomorrow, hope you manage to have a relaxing day today.

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Everyone OK?

CardiffLaura- I am off to Dolgellau- a gorgeous Boutique guest house that we've been to before.  

Missy- Hope you're resting today and I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow  

is anyone having scans today etc? not sure if I've missed anything important?

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Missy G - good luck for tomorrow! Are you having sedation or GA? I'm having sedation and I'm v nervous though I am assure I will not feel a thing. Wish I was off today, but as I've got next week booked off I have a lot to get through. Will be leaving early as I need to have eaten dinner before 8pm (not allowed anything to eat after then) 

Anna x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck to you too Anna for tomorrow, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Bloody hell, yes, and you hun. Not sure if I said good luck last nigth but I didn't - good luck.
What hospital you at?
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy - good luck for tomorrow hon    

Anna - good luck for tomorrow   

Lainey - texted you back GOOD LUCK!!  

Anne - hope you and J are hanging in there - make sure you have a yummy dinner tonight to keep your mind off it. Also there is Mistresses at 9pm, Mad Men at 10pm and Party Animals at 10.50pm so a good nights tele ahead x Really thinking of you both and   that it all works out okay.

Laying low at the moment guys, finding it a bit hard talking about IVF


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks ladies 

Anne - its the Royal Shrewsbury. Hope Jas' meeting goes well and they don't do the dirty. I used to be an IT recruiter so if the worse comes to the worse, feel free to pm his CV to me, I could take a look at it for him

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Anna xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Ally -       hunny, lay low for a while if u want hun, we are here for you always    

Anna and Missy - good luck for the both of you for 2moz    

Anne - hi hunny hope u and j are ok 2day.      Like ally says theres load on telly tonight, who knows even i may stay up past 10.30 again   

Ali - hi hunny yes i was still up but passed out as soon as i got into bed, think its an age thing   

Morning everyone else pixie, nix, sam, natasha, pruple, fishy, cardiff laura, rural, mags, steph, tracye, becca, almond, hazlenut, miranda, laura and anyone i've missed.  Nowe off to have a nice healthy salad for dinner yum yum  i'd much rather be having chips 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate & Alls


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is OK.
Sorry about the lack of posts lately. I am mega busy at work with the stupid LFW! I have 2 shows to organise and 1 of them is on Saturday which involves me working at the weekend!  
Thank you for everyone who has given me their opinion on my ‘friend’ debate. It’s all very helpful – I knew you would understand. 

Good luck to Anna & Missy G tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you get some juicy eggs girls.  

Anne: Hope you are OK my love? – sending you lots of  

Ally: How sweet of you to say I can text you anytime – can I be your stalker? 
I can’t believe mods have been so cruel and edited your thread honey. It took you a long time to put that together – it’s not fair! 
Oh, I looooove your new pic - you look gorgeous!   

Zuri: How are you feeling today sweetheart? 

Martha, Elinor, Lightweight:    

Kate: Mrs Mischief!  

Fish: Are you missing DH? Hope he is back soon. What a [email protected] timing eh?  

Ali: Has AF arrived yet? I keep hoping that it won’t.  

Purple & Nix:   

Ops have to go now – ‘speak’ later gals!

Ps: Ally just seen your post hun    thinking of you. xx

Pix xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Ally!    Sorry you're feeling a bit down in the dumps hon!

Good luck for tomorrow Anne & Jas, Anna and Missy!

Hazelnut, why not crack on with it? (Crack, nut, was that a deliberate pun BTW?! )   Cos the effects aren't immediate so it makes sense to start sooner rather than later dunnit?

Kate - go for salad and chips mate, you know it makes sense! 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - ooohhhhh hunny dont tempt me   I just love chips and scallops with loads of salt and vinegar...oohhh yum yum   

Pixie - im trying very hard to be a good girl and not cause mischief, but i just cant help myself sometimes.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello ladies, just been catching up with all the posts. After my scan yesterday I spent the rest of the day with my Mum and Dad and my aunt talking about my Nan. Am still so sad. 

Scan was good, things have been progressing, EC Thurs. Truly delighted and grateful to have got so far. Am taking my ovitrelle tonight and nervous about that but not sure why (does it hurt?!) and also nervous re egg collection (I'm having sedation rather than GA and think I would rather be knocked out!) ... but just hoping and praying we get some eggs and they fertilise  

Ally - 

Missyg/sobroody - good luck for your egg collections tomorrow   sounds like you are both doing great and I have everything crossed for you. Sobroody, I have been on max dose of Menopur too but plenty of people have got pg with the max dose and so can we hopefully  

Purple - so sorry about your cat and also difficulties with DH and also having to do a test which was BFN   (no matter how many tests I've done, seeing that stupid single line or "not pregnant" or whatever it is is just so painful). Hope the two of you sort things out soon. I can see from your profile picture how much you love him and he is clearly not just a sperm donor!

Tracey - the evening at your friends sounds amazing and even superwomen can cry sometimes you know  . I'm not v good at crying (tho done a hell of a lot of it over the past week!) but sometimes it helps and I think sometimes its harder not to cos the sadness just comes out sideways anyway   hope you are having a good day today

Martha - just read your Mail article and so sorry to hear what you have been through and for your loss. Really wish you all the best for this cycle. Ezra is a beautiful name by the way. And yes follies can catch up I think, I think that is what mine have done (and this time last week I was facing cancellation) 

Pix - so sorry about the difficulties with your friend. This IF thing is just so cruel in so many ways and people just cannot understand what we go through. Other than a honest discussion about how you both feel, I don't know what else there is to do. Maybe purple is right and you will just need some time apart. Hope it works out for you x

LW - really sorry too to hear about difficulties in your family. My brother is 5 years younger than me and when they got pg (within their first month of trying) and then had their baby it was one of the hardest things I have ever gone through. Things are much better now, but it took a while to get there ..

Suzie - we are in a similar position, I have endometriomas and low amh, lots of luck to you on your cycle

Anne - what an agonising wait for you. the more I hear about it the more I dont see how the company has a leg to stand on. you must both be so angry and shocked by all of this. have you had some legal advice or are you waiting to see what happens? thinking of you   

well I think that's it, hello to everyone I haven't said hello to above and sorry if I have forgotten someone, am still not firing on all cylinders yet.
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Almond- Well done hun, I hope Thursday brings you some good luck 
yep, we have a had a little legal advice but if they dismiss him then we will be guns blazing  

Hi Nix-  

Hello Pix- 

yes, Alls you do look gorgeous- but then you are in real life too  

PS, WFT is going on with my body........ I have put 2lbs on and have been really good the last couple of weeks....is it the beatching DHEA?  

xxxxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Anne - glad you will be guns blazing! but so hope it doesn't come to that x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne.  I hope you don't need to go in guns blazing and they see sense tomorrow. But if you do, make sure your gun is an AK47 or something!

Martha.  Thanks for posting your article.  Although the circumstances are different I can relate to lots of what you were saying.  Especially about what to say when people ask whether Ezra is your only child.  I sometimes say yes to avoid the whole discussion but then feels like I am being disloyal to Marcus and pretending he doesn't exist.  Max is now 4 and quite often asks things like 'why did Marcus have to die'  

Almond/Missg and sobroody.  Good luck for your EC.  I have had sedation and GA and sedation felt like GA, I don't remember a single thing. Ovitrelle doesn't hurt.

Almond, thanks for your comments.  I just hate crying, I hate everything about it, the loosing control, the puffy eyes afterwards.


Purple.  Is DH still in the bedroom?

Hazelnut.  I woudl start the DHEA, not everyone gets symptoms. I have been taking it since August/September and haven't had any symptoms at all.  I hope that doesn't mean that it is not doing anything.

Nix.  You are a bad influence suggesting Salad and chips.  What would the french think  

Pixie.  I bet LFW is promoted as all glitz and glamour but is really just loads of hard work for you.  Do you get any good freebies to make up for it.

Ally.   we quite understand.  FF is a massive support, but sometimes you just need to go away for a bit and forget (as if) about IVF etc.  BTW, thanks for your PM a few days back. I hadn't noticed it until yesterday  

Better get back to work


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> Nix. You are a bad influence suggesting Salad and chips. What would the french think


Oulala! But where is ze steak?!   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes Tracey- or a bazooka


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Almond - great news re Thursday and good luck! We are being assured we won't feel a thing but like you would rather I was under! At least recovery will be quicker.. just hope I don't snore or say anything embarrasing!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Martha.  did you know there is a thread on ff for Mums who have only one of their twins.  I noticed it earlier today.

sobroody.  Apparently some people do say funny things while under sedation.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm with you on the puffy eyes Tracey, not a good look  

oh bloody hell wonder what I will come out with under sedation


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - i had my salad, ww yogurt half tin of pineapple 2 satsumas and 2 pink and whites    and im still hungry


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Well Tracey and Nix, I've taken your advice and have taken my first dose of DHEA!  Fingers crossed I don't get too spotty and start growing a tash!

Good luck too to almond for thursday, hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....and I've just had a bowl of Special K red Berries


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello ladies, 
Will post properly later but just wanted to say to Anne that I've put on a bit of weight on DHEA - well, I'm assuming that's what it is as that's the only thing that's different. I've found it's around my middle, but that seems to correspond to what I've read ('male pattern weight gain', apparently...nice...). I'm sure it'll shift once you stop taking it (that's what I'm banking on, anyway...).
Martha
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Martha,
Bloody hell, I'm gonna turn into a bearded fat bloke    
Hope you're ok
xxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

I've found I've only had to shave three times a day....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Little M said:


> I've found I've only had to shave three times a day....





Anne G said:


> Bloody hell, I'm gonna turn into a bearded fat bloke


    

oh that made my day!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

...Martha- Don't get Pix started on shaving chat......     

Pix-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

oh gawd - yes please don't!   

Martha just noticed your pic - that's hilarious! Is that you after DHEA?


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

YES!!!!! I was NEVER that hairy before!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG- I am p!ssing myself at that post DHEA Martha pic    
You girls really do cheer me up


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Obviously shaving three times a day is not enough for you


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Just learn from me, ladies, and buy yourselves a better razor


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Seriously, though, cos I know some of you are nervous about it, I've found that being on DHEA has been fine. A few spots (really not many at all) but nothing to write home about, and a bit of weight gain. Sometimes I feel a bit snappy, too, but it's hard to know if that's because of the DHEA or just life. Just wanted to reassure those of you who are just starting out on it because it can feel a bit like the great unknown.
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Martha - didnt you get any headaches hun, know me and anne have had horrendous ones    Cant see any pics on net at work for some reason  

Anne - just started to eat an apple but it's horrible!!!! Gonna have to try to fins something else think i got some alpen bars somewhere  

Pix - i gotta get me a ladyshave, my garden is going haywire


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Martha - your article is amazing, you've been through so much and are inspirational   

Popsi - good luck with the home visit hun  

Lightweight - synarel is the work of the devil, hate the stuff  

Missy, Anna, Almond - good luck guys  

Lainey - have fun in sunny cyprus, wish i was coming with you  

Ally - i love that pic of you, so carefree  

Pixie - yep missing DH already, so quiet at home, we don't spend much time apart and it's noticeable when we are apart   He does keep sending me pics from the 13th floor apartment he's working in in Clapham, hope he is doing some work and not just admiring the scenery or he'll be back there next week to finish off  

Anna, Martha -   didn;t know DHEA causes weight gain, wondered why my diet isn't working, i usually lose weight quite successfully, bugger   Martha, love the bearded pic


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Hope you are all well - I'm lagging behind so will try to catch up on posts.

Ally - we all understand, sometimes you just need a break from IF  

Anne -   that it goes well tomorrow

Missy, ALmond and Anna GOOD LUCK for EC      I love the sedation part, it's the best bit about IVF - you won't feel a thing!

Martha - your story was very moving  
Love the photo, so glamorous   

Tracey - it's good to cry sometimes, don't feel bad    The adoption party sounds wonderful and I imagine most people, even those without IF issues had a tear in their eye. 

laura - hope the funeral went well  
u get to read this good luck, enjoy the sunshine  
Lainey if yo
Sounds like there's some healthy eating going on, good work girls kepp it up!

Well I've had my underarms and lady garden tended this morning - I've been having IPL (light treatment which is permanent removal) and it's great, it really works. GP this afternoon to get a blood test for free adn dentist tomorrow.  See what fun I have in half term?  

Take care
Lots of love, donks xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Martha - I’m not very convinced! Maybe you should lose that picture of yours first hun!   

Fish: Bless you   I'm sure he is missing you too honey. Just to keep your mind off things I would start making a list of thing he needs to do when he gets back home and text him    That will stop enjoying himself if he has been.    

Hello Donkey  

xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pix - that list already exists in our house


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Martha - love the pic!    

I'll be taking steroids from ec, so I will probably gain weight, mood swings and facial hair! I won't feel like the odd one out now!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, hope you are all well and sending lots of          to everyone.

      at the DHEA hairy comments and Martha's photo!!! I too have been struggling to lose any weight since starting the DHEA again last week, so shall blame it on that. Fortunately have not had the spots, headaches or hairiness.

I'm also on half term, although I was in school yesterday doing a revision day for our Year 11s who are resitting exams in March. Tomorrow we are off to the Lister and Rigby and Peller - except I shall probably try and do it the other way round in case we have to spend loads at the Lister - don't want my bra fund disappearing!!

       for Anne and Jas tomorrow - it never ceases to amaze me what lengths some people will go to to cover their own ar5es.   

     to Anna and Missy for tomorrow and Almond for Thursday.

        and       to everyone.

Catherine x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hello ladies,
I have a query please:
I'm not a poor responder (last cycle produced 19 eggs, before that 16 and 13 before that) fsh usually well below 10.
HOWevER, have just had my AMH tested for the first time and it turns out it's around 12, so low...apparently this means my ovaries aren't in great shape...
I am very confused...what does this all mean    - do I need to worry about my next cycle...I usually respond on a very low dose...
Do I need to worry for my next cycle.
AMH is a new one one me, so am hoping one of you lovely ladies can throw some light on this forme.
Thanks,
Mx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Donkey, Fishy & Catherine   

Maarias- Hi, your AMH does not sound bad to me at all. Mine is 6.32pmol.
What have your clinic said to you?

xxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Pixie  .  I like your idea about the list for Fishy's DH   ...fishy we have one too.  In fact at the moment dh (who's WFH) is doing the drive with a wacker plate so hopefully at the weekend all the gravel can arrive and my drive will be finished!!!  Hurray!!!


Hi Anne   hope you're not feeling too bad.  Is jason at home today or has he gone in?

D xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Still suspended Donkey xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Maarias - I don't think you'll find your AMH is low at all.  Who told you it was low and that it means your ovaries are not in great shape too?  Have you talked about this with your doc since it doesn't sound to me as though there is an issue at all and no need to change your drugs or anything since you are doing very well.  If you are looking at the scary scale on the internet which has 15 plus as "satisfactory" then don't.  The goalposts have really moved since then and that sample was done on very young women (all under 38 and mostly in their early 20s).


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ x
Meant to ask.....was your Valentines ****ty underwear a success?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

it was Anne although I have since discovered that the crotchless thong is dry clean only so I had rather an embarrassing visit to the dry cleaner today!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - they could be seeing you very often then


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi you lot!



LittleJenny said:


> it was Anne although I have since discovered that the crotchless thong is dry clean only so I had rather an embarrassing visit to the dry cleaner today!!


You're not serious?! Dry clean only crotchless panties?! What is there to clean?! That has GOT to be a windup!   

Martha - I also read the DM article which was so touching and wanted to say thank you for sharing   

On a less serious note I have been pmsl at your profile pic   I can see you're going to fit right in here mate!

Maarias - what? I'm confused hon! You respond fine, your FSH is low and your AMH seems to be ok too, I'm really curious as to what led you to think there was a problem as far as that's concerned? I can't believe that anyone at the ARGC or Lister would have given you a bad prognosis on the basis of those results.. Sorry I know I'm a bit  lately thanks to ivf induced brain damage but I really don't get it?

Hey RC - gonna start calling you racey, hark at you and yer rigby and peller knickers! I'm starting to get jealous, am I the only one on here still schlepping round in M & S pants?! Good luck at the clinc love!

Hey Donkey (sorry but I think of Shrek everytime I type that! ) - is that IPL expensive? And do you have to do many sessions before it's permanent? I love my epilator but still it would be even better not to have to use it at all!

Hi Fishy - hope you're not missing DH too badly hon!  But ain't it nice to be able to hog the remote?! 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - i have an evening of tv, tv, and more tv planned - what bliss  

How you doing hun


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Ok thanks girls,
I will check again - I imagine it's more a measure of how long I have to the menopause and I know my mum went through it relatively young (mid to late fourties) so I guess that AMH makes sense...


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Nix

Racey Chick - I like the sound of that (as does DDH!)
We're only going there as a late birthday present and to cheer me up a bit - I can assure you that normal undies are M & S bras, and Tescos pants!!!!!

I too was wondering about the crotchless thong - doesn't it become a belt? I have to admit I'm a bit clueless when it comes to things like this - I once went into Ann Summers to buy a friend a present, and couldn't believe some of the things in there - I've obviously led a very sheltered life!!!!    

Hope everyone is feeling OK.

Catherine x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Martha     luv ur pic hunny 

Lj - dry clean only on a crotchless thong they gotta be havin a laugh hun surely  

Rural - u need to get down to la senza hunny    nice stuff but not as racy as ann summers.  I love ann summers especially the rear of the shop  

Nix - hi petal i wouldnt tryin that ipl as long as didnt hurt  

Hi fishy - hope ur coping ok without dh, i find a huge bar of aero to keep me company usually helps and they are on 2 for £1.50 at tesco at the mo!!!!!!!! 

Anne - i have my fingers crossed that dh's company see sense 2moz and nip thi stupid witch hunt in the bud   

Hi donkey hope you have dh working hard on that drive 

Hi to everyone else, gotta go have tea im starving....again  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon everyone

Hope you are all well. 

Ali - glad I am not the only one whose idea of a hot date is a bottle of wine with a pal....

Purps - hope things today are better with your DH (ie he isn't still sulking under the duvet!)

Anne -    hoping you and Jason can hold out till Wednesday, and hoping that major firearms will not be required - surely his work can see that this was (a) a MISTAKE and (b) NOT HIS FAULT! Can understand you 'going a bit Tourette's' (can also see myself using this phrase on a regular basis from now on ) - keeping everything crossed that tomorrow brings better news.

Sobroody/ Anna; Missyg - best of luck for EC tomorrow!   hoping all the eggs are winners, and that you enjoy the sedation. I didn't even know I had sedation not GA till the second time I had IVF in Edinburgh - the anaesthetist asked how I reacted to GA in the past, and I said 'you gave me it, so don't you know' and they said 'we only ever use sedation'... Clearly I had no problems with it! Will be thinking of you both!!

Almond - thinking of you for Thursday too. See above for my incompetence - didn't know I'd even had sedation with my first EC. Never felt a thing, and slept so well the night after... First time round I'd fallen on ice a week before EC and broken wrist and hurt back - try doing menopur with one arm in plaster - sedation was best ever pain relief, so please do not worry!

Lightweight - sorry I've never been on synarel, so don't know what it is like, but i hate down regging and I think it hates me... worth it if you get the right result though, and I always find once the stimms start I tend to feel better. Good luck!!

Hazlenut - I have not had any facial hair issues with DHEA, nor many spots (maybe a few, but I can't really say if it is more than normal or not - my skin is generally worse over the winter anyway). Have had some headaches, but have also found that these are really made much worse when I don't drink enough. A couple of times I have had a killer headache and then suddenly realised I haven't had even a glass of water since breakfast - and this can be late afternoon! I am sticking to a week of 50mg and then going up to 75 - try starting like that if you want to 'ease yourself in'.

Martha - thank you for making me laugh out loud at work!! Love the picture!! 

Kate - salad? Fruit? Sounds to me like you need cake!! After I read your post I had to go out and get cake for the team I work in..... I can't claim it is DHEA making me gain weight - it is chocolate and cake!! Am sure they also help headaches - haven't yet found research evidence, but willing to volunteer for trials on this one.

Racey Rural Chick - hope the lister appointment goes well tomorrow (and the fancy underwear!)

Nix - I am with you on the M&S undies - I thought I was really treating myself at the weekend when I bought matching new bra and knickers, not a multipack of pants!! 

Lainey - best of luck in Cyprus    hoping you come back with more than a suntan!!

Popsi - hope your second homestudy visit goes well. I am sure you will impress them!

Pixie - sorry you are working too hard. And working the weekend too - that's no fun . Hope you get time off later instead!

Fishy - glad you have plans for while DH is away (and when he gets back!) - hope you don't feel too alone....

LJ - never crossed my mind that dry clean only undies even existed , and not sure I can type (at work) the kind you were wearing without breaching some protocol on acceptable phrases to use.... I am even more sheltered than Rural Chick - never been into an Anne Summers shop!!

donkey - See my comments to Little J - can't say anything about you tending the garden, just hope you are pleased with the results!

CardiffLaura - hope you don't get any bad response to DR whenyou star. Are you feeling excited about it yet? I hope so!

Ally1973 - I read your post and thought   . It IS hard to talk about IVF, IF and all related topics - and I am sure that anyone and everyone who has been through more than one attempt without success knows that sometimes is just seems to get harder and harder. If you need to take a break, then find something you enjoy, something different, something unrelated and go for it. I sometimes feel that I just need to have a conversation that doesn't start and finish on IF topics - when can i be 'normal' again, and why do I know stuff about things that are just sets of initials and obscure medical jargon to other people? Take all the time you need. We will still be here when you want (or need)to come back. and I don't mind people lurking and just reading - I did it for long enough...

Suzie W - welcome to this thread

Maarias - I don't think you sound like a poor responder at all, but you are welcome to stay here and prove us all right!!

Hi to Laura B (hope yesterday was ok), Miranda, Beachy, Steph and everyone else.
Can't believe how long this post is. Sorry to anyone I have forgotten - will try to keep up a bit now I am feeling a bit brighter (at least today - yesterday evening started sad and got worse....)

love to all
elinor xx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Elinor - you're right am not a poor responder but thought you lovely ladies might be better informed about amh


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im starting to have serious doubts about cycling again girls    I doubt very much i will respond to the drugs and dont know how much more i can put myself through.  Have spoken to dh about it and he says its up to me.  Thanx for that dh for easing my worries and being so supportive.  At the moment i really dont know which way its gonna go which is why i suppose i havent bothered getting drugs yet


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

nonono don't feel bad Mariaas it's just that AMH isn't an indicator of bugger all on it's own, and the rest of your numbers look great so I think we were all a bit confused as to what led you to do the AMH test and then the belief that menopause was round the corner

Oi Kate you sneaked in there,  hon you can't really tell how it's gonna go until you actually get going can you? But I can identiffy with the dread prior to starting, even if I am now officially a medium responder! I think IVF is like investments, past performance is not necessarily an indicator of future performance...  Sorry, I have lost the plot a bit (quelle surprise!) can you tell me if you're doing anything different this time round as opposed to previous attempts?  

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Kate
I know what you mean - DH and I had a long chat today about why were we bothering when chances are it won't happen because of my age. We've decided that we'll do what we can until next birthday and then see where we're at. I already feel ****e that we ignored it for so long, and want to be able to say that we gave it out best shot.

Did you respond OK on your first attempt and did they give you any reason why things weren't so good last time round? I can't remember all the details.

The only thing I would say is that if you decide against trying again, and then change your mind, will you be OK with that - if so, wait, if not, maybe think again.

Not sure if any of that helps - please tell me to butt out and mind my own business if you want.

Sending lots of        

Catherine x

PS The back bit of Ann Summers - OMG - that's where the till was - I didn't know where to look, and as I paid, they asked me if I wanted a store card!!!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi nix - last 2 cycles had 2 dr for about 3 week as af never came when it should have.  This time starting on the pill then have to go for a scan between day 12-40.  After scan will be advised to stop pill and start dr with syneral, app 1 week later start stimms.  Last 2 cycles dr on burserelin 1st cycle 300menopur 5 follies 2nd cycles 450 menopur 2 follies.  This cycle only 300menopur again sam said stronger dose does not always mean better response but he can up dose if needed.

Really unsure what to do, dh not very good in these situations, says its up to me, like i have all the answers!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quickly trying to catch up....

Ally - Big Big   for you.  Take some time just for you and recharge.  We are all here for you when you need us.  You about for chat tomorrow?  Mistresses tonight is the highlight of my week!  

Pixie - AF is absolutely here!!   

Anna - good luck for tomorrow  

Missy - good luck for tomorrow  

Back to catch up some more.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Kate

Sorry your dh is taking the ostrich route, they always do that!  

So the only differences this time are the pill and synarel instead of burs. to d/r?  Has your doc not considered the short protocol at all?  Has he said why he wants to go for LP again considering your previous attempts? What differences would you like to see to the protocol given all the alternatives we're always discussing on here?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Catherine - (seems wierd typing my own name almost like im talking to myself ) thanx hunny im just so scared of not even getting to egg collection again if that makes sense   Im just a coward really, had been feeling ok till one of my friends nentioned that this time next month i'll probably be starting tx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - i just went with what sam abdallah said hunny, he never gave me any alternatives on the long or short protocols just said the protocol he had given me should give best response.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Kate - avoid those WW yoghurts.  They contain nasty aspartame!!    Enjoy the salad.  Any chippies?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

slycett said:


> Nix - i just went with what sam abdallah said hunny, he never gave me any alternatives on the long or short protocols just said the protocol he had given me should give best response.


OK but now you're feeling like you're going to have a similar response to your previous attempts? Would you feel better about things if you could go back to see him and have him talk you through what it is about this cycle that he feels is going to make the difference? I find I always feel better when I understand the whys and wherefores, I hate just taking someone's word for things, even if it is an expert!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Maria - AMH cannot tell you how close you are to the menopause and, at any rate, I think you'll find yours is perfectly fine and not an indicator of any problems.  As Nix says I think we are all just a bit confoosled as to why you think it is low and who has told you that cos it seems fine!!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate hun      
I can appreciate how scared you must be feeling and that is to be expected.
The whole IF nightmare is such a rollercoaster - up one minute, down the next. 
Can you wait another month and still see if you feel the same way? Do you have any alternative plans? Questions, questions, I know, but if you have answers to those, it may help with you with any decisions you then make - hope that makes sense.

Take care 

Catherine xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - how would i go about bringing it up tho hun, i dont know how to start the conversation, would i ring and say i've heard about sp would that be any better seeing as im a poor responder or what?  Phew im bloody fed up, i need chocolate and i got none  

Hi lj - got that thong clean yet?   Was going to put something disgusting but thought better of it


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Team PR....x x x x x x x x x x x x x  

Haven't posted in such a long time and find it quite hard to keep up with you 'chatty' bunch.....but god you all make me laugh out loud      

I will try and catch up with you all...x

I have started my 3rd fresh ICSI cycle and I'm currently on Day 6 D/R!! feeling OK, although anxious! Just sooooooooooo want to get to stimulating.....after just 1 embie last tx am a little nervous although I would be OVER THE MOON with just one   so heres hoping  

My clinic's not that great TBH but its NHS funded and after two self funds I couldn't refuse it. I will be on max dose of stims but the dose is pants TBH just 300iu Menopur....would have liked a little more   Also I have bloods done for my Immune (because of a condition I have with my hands) and I tested positive for 'Anti Nuclear Factor' and 'Extractable Nuclear Antigen'  - My clinic have stated that 'they feel that I don't need any further intervention'    although my GP was concerned enough to have them sent onto a 'Rheumatologist' as they suspect I have a 'Connective Tissue Disorder'      So we shall see.....I don't think my clinic really care!!!!!

Anyway sorry for rambling    

Hope your all OK!!!!!!


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,
This thread moves fast! I cant get on at work.

Nixf01 - I liked what you said about 'IVF is like investment' in support of Kate

Kate- I can only imagine your position, I think Nixf01 put it beautifully. I dont know enough to offer specific support, sorry. Trust your gut response. What would you regret more, trying or not trying. You are not a coward. We are all brave facing our issues every day in a world that seems filled with families (esp at half bloody term)

sobroody+Missyg good fortune for your egg collections tomorrow


Martha - Have finally got to read Mail piece, you have been through so much. So sorry for your loss and all the pain. Your story is brave and brave of you to share it.

Anne - Good luck for tomorrow. Bloody agonising. I believe in Karma, whatever happens bad and good actions  come round and round.

Anna- all the best for weds
Missy - hope all goes well
laura - good luck on your stimms

Lightweight - I dont think anyone really gets it (fertility problems) unless theyve been through it. Same with grief. I havent had it with family but with colleagues and friends. Its so hard to deal with. Your sis doenst get it and may never. But there are others, like us, we get it

Hello to everyone else, sorry its hard to keep up!

Am gulping down the wine, and munching the crisps, yes I got my period today. At work. Oh what joy. Last cycle of clomid. So decision time. Lister in London (I live in Manchester) or treatment here. Lister results so much better. Finally got through today and they do seem sure I can manage to do from here. Said could I find a hospital to do pre collection scans, Dont like the sound of that (anyone exp of doing this?) then Spend 2 weeks in London. Anyone to share their exp of travelling for IVF either in UK or here? Hubby finally back on Thurs from working away.TBD.

xxx
MAG


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wanted to wish Anna, Missy & Almond so much luck for tomorrow  

Kate- A hug for you - call me if you need me  

Just gonna watch Mistresses girls

Lots of love
me
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne and Jason - thinking of you both, masses of      for tomorrow, I really hope that someone starts seeing sense. Lots of love  

Good luck Missy and Anna for the morning x

Thank you for all your lovely caring comments, sorry no more personals absolutely shattered, I think this is the main problem, I think all the stress leading up to and during last tx must have caught up with me.

Love you all.

A xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Kate. It is a difficult decision isn't it, especially if money is in short supply.  My DH is the same as yours, will just say 'we can find the money' as if it is only about the money.  I think you just need to think about what you will do if you don't do another tx and whether you can live with that decision.  

Mag, I know quite a few people have tx at the Lister and their scans elsewhere.

Hayleigh.  Good luck with your tx. When do you expect to start stimming?

LittleJen. I can't believe your thong being dry clean only.  Maybe you should save the embarrassment of the dry cleaners and try hand washing.  I always hand wash dry clean only things, except coats, and they always come out OK.

anne.  I will be thinking of you and Jason tomorrow.

Ally  .  

My diet has been failing this week.  As I felt low and had AF I gave in and ate some chocolate, unfortunately it was a slippery slop and I can't stop.  Instead of making me feel better I just felt sick and annoyed with myself for giving in. 


Running out of steam now


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just want to wish Anne and Jason good luck for tomorrow x

Ally  

Hugs to everyone else xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri, Tracey, Alls-  Thanks  


Tracey- A bit of what you fancy does you good   hope you feel better  

Just watching Mistresses  
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Surely if they're crotchless there's nothing to get grubby LJ? Maybe a squirt of Febreeze would do the trick?


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening
Just got back froma mammoth shopping expedition to......costco.  Spent a fortune on 'essentials' including a pair of shocking pink patent birkenstocks  

Just wanted to wish Anne and Jason good luck for tomorrow  

Tracey you sound in need of a big   .  So what, you fell off the diet wagon for a few days.  You've been really good for ages and you can start again when AF has gone.

LJ    On a practical note, like tracey I often wash dry clean items at home and they are fine.

Miranda    

Nix the IPL is great I have noticed a considerable reduction after 4 goes - I could put on a swimming cozzie at a moments notice and not worry about my bikini line.  Underarms is good but taking a little longer.  It's about £40 a session for each area, although today was cheaper as I needed less done (seesion 5).

Ally have you thought about going away for a couple of days, just to chill out and get away from the routine of home and IF.  You're right you are exhausted I'm sure, we all know how draining tx is and you need some time to yourself.  

Hayleigh I've just tested positive (i think, got to get results checked) for ANF...a titre of 1 in 640...does that make sense?   Surely your clininc needs to address your results?  Can you stamp your foot a bit and kick up a fuss?  

Kate no one can make the final decision for you to start tx (that's not meant to sound stroppy) perhaps you just need to give yourself a bit more time.  I think that when we are anticipating future tx we still have hope and high expectations.  But it's so scarey starting as then you will get a result that could be devastating and your hope is gone.  The anticipation is easier to deal with than the reality.  

Elinor - I hope you are feeling better than last night     Thank you for your advice, I think like nix you both feel that the steriods etc will treat some issues and not to worry about an advanced diagnosis?  DH agrees with you  

Take care everyone, love to you all
D xx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Evening girls!

Kate - what a tough decision. It's such a journey of mixed emotions but you never know, perhaps a different cocktail of drugs might work better for you? (I don't recommend the syneral though, I had a very sweaty night and I fell asleep at lunchtime but as least I didn't pass out at the hospital tonight).

Mag, I live in Yorkshire and am travelling down to the Lister for treatment. I was refused treatment in Sheffield for having low AMH but comparing the two clinics, the Lister wins hands down. They're really lovely and reassuring there and they are happy to treat regardless of hormone levels with good statistics. There is a high speed train - it's 3.5 hours each way door to door so I can go for day trips although the train can be very expensive at £288 per day round trip for the 2 of us so I think we'll stay in London several nights in a row when the stimming starts if I do respond to the drugs.

Ally   Hope you're ok hun.

Anna, Missy and Almond, good luck tomorrow!

Hayleigh, when do you start stimming?

Elinor, thanks for the note, D/R is horrible, the scary thing is, I have to keep on this drug whilst stimming I think, yikes.

LJ - wear the crotchless thong inside out so you only need to get it dry cleaned once every two wearings 

Hello everyone else  

LW xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in reqlly quickly before work to wish anne and jason all the very best of luck for today  

our 2nd visit went really well 2 down about 7 or 8 to go  

much love to fellow PR team will post more later lovelies xxxx


----------



## lcr (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello Ladies - I wonder if I could aask your advice

Have posted here a few times before - but to sum up - both recently turned 37, unexplained infertility, have an 18 month old son (conceived on 2nd attempt iui) and are trying for a sibling. My fsh is 2.4 (which I was told was great). We've had 3 failed iuis, 1 failed ivf and 1 failed icsi. The first ivf yielded 5 eggs with 2 making it to day 3 (but were low quality - both a 2+ which is inbetween a 2 and a 3). For the second cycle I was put on a short protocol, changed to gonal and the dosage upped to 300iu per day. I got 4 eggs and again only 2 made it to day 3 but both were again a 2+ . It's gutting that my eggs have deteriorated so quickly and I can't really square this with my fsh.

Anyway, we have one final go and I would really appreciate your suggestions on what to do. I'm going to exercise more in the next 2 months, see an acupuncturist, start taking Co-enzyme-q10 and a protein supplement. My doctor is against dhea. Am also not sure whether to do the long or short protocol. Really want to make the most of my last chance.

Thanks to all who reply

LCR


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Hi LCR- Sorry you're having such a bad time. I can't offer too much advice but am sure someone will come along more clued up than me. I have recently had a failed ICSI- abnormal fert but am going again soon. I had been having acupuncture, no alcohol, no coffee, and now I am also using Agave Nectar instead of sugar/sweeteners in my tea and have been taking DHRA for about 2 and a half weeks. Check my sig for my info.
Hope you get some answers   

Pops- So glad it went well yesterday. You are gonna make lovely parents  

Kate- Hunny, how are you today?  

Alls- Maybe a weekend away would be a fab idea for you and Ben  

Pix    

Purps- Thanks for your text lovely  

Tracey- Hope you're feeling brighter today hun  

Missy. Almond, Anna-     for today

Donkey- Thanks hun  

 to....Zuri, LJ, MIr, Nix, Nat, Nikki2008, Sam, Ali, Hayleigh, Catherine, LW, Becks, Fishy, Beachy, Jo, Laura, Steph

No news as yet, feeling quite sick but what can we do, nothing I guess till we know what the decision is 

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

morning anne Hunny

And hello to all you ladies, he came out of the bedroom monday night to dinner I'd cooked him, well when I told him i'd cooked dinner and it was waiting he said he wasn't in the mood! I shut the door and called him a [email protected] then he came down and ate dinner and slowly defrosted from then on. This morning when I got up the valentines card had reappeared (he'd hidden it on sat night) and a note telling me he loved me so guess he's properly over his sulk now! he's back in work today so hopefully he'll miss me  

Thinking of you ladies having EC etc today!! hope it goes really well

Have been giggling at the hairy comments and LJ WTF with a dry clean only thong   

Hugs to all, need to do some work today so hopefully catch you later in chat!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Glad you and hubs are now ok  

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Anne hunny!

Do you know when you'll hear about the meeting?

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- No idea hun, his boss said that he needed to speak to the other 2 directors about action to be given and would be in touch today.
Whether that means by phone, email, calling him into the office again I don't know- either way it's a complete Fup and messing with someones life like they have done is so bad. Even if he manages to keep his job he will be looking round now for an new one anyway.
Fcukers!!
When do you start you drugs etc hun?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

They are @rses hun think you're right about keeping one eye open for other jobs! they have treated him really badly and it's so out of order!

I started the pill yesterday hun, so I guess I'm on the journey again  

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Sorry not to have done many personals recently; work has been busy!

Anne - hope it goes well today. Remember to get in touch if you need help on anything from a legal standpoint.

Ally - I feel gutted that they meddled with your wonderful, inspiring thread!  That really upset me - it was so good and you had put so much effort into something which was clearly close to your heart and to many others too.  I am really sorry.   I am also sorry you are feeling low. Stay strong and focussed and know we are here for you even if you need a break.   

Mag - I think you are doing the right thing heading for the Lister; I know my sister did fine at Manchester CARE which is obviously closer to you but she was very lucky and responded normally, despite high FSH.  If you are destined to be lucky too then brilliant but I think the Lister is the place the maximise the chances of that and CARE could be a more of a gamble (although to be fair I honestly think it is getting pretty good with raised FSH too).  If you responded poorly at CARE then you could move to the Lister but you'd have paid for a whole cycle at CARE.  You may as well go for the best right away to give you the best possible cahnce immediately. 

LCR - What clinic are you at?  A couple of things sound strange to me.  First, 300 is still a pretty low dose; I was reading on the peer support thread about someone who was 40 with good FSH and was started at 225 and someone who was 25 chipped in and said that they also had good FSH too but had still been started on a higher dose than that!  So you see 300 is still pretty low - you've shown you are not at risk of OHSS so whynot try 400 or 450?  Or maybe swtiching drugs to see if your body prefers another one?  Second, you say your clinic doesn't approve of DHEA; have they said why not?  Do they even know about the studies?  It is very easy to say they don't approve of something if they don't really know anything about it.  You seem to be responding ok and your FSH is, as you say, very good.  My sense is that your eggs are being "blamed" when your treatment doesn't seem to be that knowledgeable or flexible.       

Hayleigh - good to get the NHS freebie but I agree the dose is pants.  I cannot understand how in the US they look at a possible 750 dose and yet here the NHS maximum is often 300; it is insane!  My main caution would be that if you don't respond as well as you hope then bear in mind this dose is a bit cr%p and don't blame yourself!!  That may be hard if you don't respond so well and get some NHS doc giving you the DE speech.  Just tell yourself that if he really knew what he were doing he would be earning a gazillion times more at a private clinic.  Sorry to be cynical but it's true.  They can be very well meaning but the best and brightest fertility docs are not to be found at the NHS.    

Lightweight - hello there; hope you feel better; it does sound as though as though DH's sample was just a dodgy batch and nothing to worry about.  Hope the travelling the the Lister is ok.  Like Mag, I think you are going the right thing!    

Missy and Anna - Good luck today    

Almond - not long for you too.   

Pixie - sorry LFW is such a nightmare for you.  It all looks so glam from the outside!! 

Rural Chick - hello!  the crotchless thing actually has a split crotch so that there are sort of two crotches which can part ways in the middle if need be. 

Miranda - any further news on Robert's hand? The stains were DP juice - he produces quite a lot and some always leaks out.  The dry cleaner also asked what the stains were.  I just said they would come out easily - what the hell did he think they were for god's sake?  

Popsi - so glad the visit went well. 

Tracey - sorry about AF; I would embrace the chocolate every so often. Thanks for the advice on the dry cleaning.  I think I will probably try that next time; the dry cleaner trip was too mortifying to repeat often!  I was sad to read about Max's questions about Marcus.  That must be hard. 

Kate - I echo what Donkey says; actually having treatment and risking having your hopes dashed is so scary; maybe give yourself a little time. 

Ali - I am so very sorry AF arrived.  Hope you are ok.   

Nix - I am with you on not taking the word of a so called "expert" especially in a field which changes so fast.  Plus, I tend to think of doctors as being like lawyers and I know that an awful lot of lawyers (even at good firms) are scarily incompetent!!  Also, I sort of know from my own job that those who question things and push you get better results.  If a client takes my word for things blandly I'll go with the advice which is most familiar for me.  If a client pushes things, I'll explore and research a lot more.  

Fishy - sorry you are missing DH!  I'm not far from Clapham and DP lived there before we moved in together. 

Martha - your story really made me cry.  Very moving and brave of you to speak out.   On a totally opposite note - I love your bearded lady pic.   

Zuri - hello there! 

Purple - glad things are OK with DH now and that you are on yoru way again 

Bobbi - where are you

Natasha - and you??

Love to Steph, Laura B, Beachy, Nicks W, Elinor, LauraB and anyone else I have missed. 

This cycle is proving hard for me.  I am constantly waking up early so temp taking is proving virtually impossible!!  This means DP and I are just going for it every other day and hoping for the best but I don't think I have ov'd yet! 

I have had no side effects at all on DHEA and I have been taking 50mg for a while now (started at 75 but lowered cos I wanted a dose I could stay on for a while without worrying).  No spots, hairiness, weight gain, nothing!!  However, I think we are all different and this is fairly typical for me.  I seem to get ignore anything added to my body - even as a child when I had tonsilitis or an ear infection or something, my mum always used to have to take me back to the doctors for a bigger dose of antibiotics when the first had no effect!  In the days when I drank coffee, I could happily have a triple expresso and then go to bed an hour later.  I think my body is about as sensitive as rhino hide!


----------



## lcr (Jan 10, 2007)

LittleJenny

Thanks so much for the reply. I'm at the LWC - because it was recommended by a friend,  I had a successful iui there and they do a 3 for 2 package for IVF (so our final attempt is free excl drugs). I do get the impression that they are not experts on poor responders but we just can't afford to go somewhere that is...hence trying to do as much research as poss myself. 

I was told dhea was unlicenced, the trials in the US were inconclusive and that it could mess up my cycles and raise my testosterone levels. I was also told that it was inapproproate for my age and fsh. (My GP tested my testosterone levels about 3 years ago when I got a bout of acne suspecting pcos and they were fine - but they haven't been tested since). 

They did change me from puregon to gonal aswell as upping the dose to what they said was the maximum (300iu) for my age. The trend at the moment, so I was told, was that lower doses may make fewer eggs but they would be better quality...I just got fewer, low quality eggs! 

LCR


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quickie for now and will read through later for personals - looks like alot has been happening!

Just been for my 6 day scan, not as great as I expected. I thought I could actually feel something happening this time so was convinced I woud get a better response but if anything it was worse!! I had 5 or 6 visble follies at this stage last time.

This time I have 1 on the left measuring about 14 and 3 on the right measuring 10ish. Womb lining 6.8. They took blood and will call me later just to confirm that I should carry on. Friday will be the big test to see if any more miraculously appear (there was potential for another on the left). They think I will probably lose the existing one on the left as it is so much bigger than the others so looking at 4 max prob more like 3. 

Asked what FSH was on day 2 and it was 7.6 so pretty much stayed the same (been taking 70mg DHEA for 3.5mnths).

So I guess I am hoping that they let me carry on and if we only get 3 that they all contain good quality eggs this time unlike last time when I only had grades 2-3. 

That's all for now, feeling sorry for myself!

J x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,
sorry - I have to laugh at these first!   



LittleJenny said:


> The stains were DP juice - he produces quite a lot and some always leaks out. The dry cleaner also asked what the stains were. I just said they would come out easily - what the hell did he think they were for god's sake?
> 
> I think my body is about as sensitive as rhino hide!


Oh I feel better now! 

LJ: You are hilarious! Hope  is going well. My DH is knackered cos we've been  for the last 5 days. My FM showed ovulation on day 10  so not sure if the egg will be any good but I still went for it cos it's cheaper than an IVF cycle! 

Anne: Morning sweets  I can't blame Jay wanting to look for another job cos it sounds like his bosses are real   

Purple: Glad you & DH have made up hun. I hate the 'atmosphere' at home!   for your cycle.

Ally: Here are some cyber    for you honey but you know you can always have the real ones whenever you like. I can ditch my DH and I am up for a long weekend somewhere nice with you if you want my company? I'm serious - I think it would be lovely, well - we'd both cry a lot but as you know we manage to laugh while we are crying.  Love you lots sweetie  

Loads of love to all the other lovely ladies - will be back later with more personals.  

Hello Jal & LCR!

Pix xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

LCR - most of that makes sense!  I don't necessarily agree that it is a worldwide trend to go for fewer eggs in the belief it means good quality but it may be an EU one!  In the US they do tend to up the doses more and their results are better, although that may be for other reasons.  I also think that 300 is still too low for an upper limit!  But the good news is that if they think your eggs are good quality then you don't need to beat yourself up as much as you are doing!  Remember embie quality is not just dependent on your eggies - there is sperm involved too!  With DHEA, I know your FSH is low but I don't think you are too young to consider it.  Yes it can raise testosterone but probably not by much and high end testosterone is actually good for fertility.  I also don't think the US data can fairly be described as "inconclusive" - it all seems to trend one way!  So you could maybe consider a low dose.  However, if you want to be cautious then that is fine!  Acu and co-enzyme Q10 are both great.  With protocols, I really don't know!! Can someone else advise?  

Pixie - hi

Jal - please don't panic cos it is still early days!!  Hang in there and wait for your next scan.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My God LJ, how RUDE was that dry cleaner? Make sure when you go back in you bellow: "HAVE YOU GOT ALL THOSE BUCKETS OF SPUNK OUT OF ME SMALLS?" That way the embarrassment's flying both ways.

LCR - do have a search for all the stuff that's been posted on DHEA. Yeah, it's still slightly an unknown quality, but actually, we've had lots of success with it and rthe studies I've seen are really convincing. My egg quality was much better on it.

Anne - you must be about down to your elbow by now if you're a nail biter - are you? Hope it's ok.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

Just a quickie!

Kate, hon you have every right to ask as many questions as you want, you're paying for this after all! Do you think you'd prefer the sp? If so maybe you can call the clinic and just say that you're a bit concerned at the protocol that's been put forward and you'd just like a bit more info as to why Sam thinks this would be better for you than say a short protocol, given that you're a poor responder...? If you're worried about giving the impression that you're second guessing the expert you can always stress that you're not being awkward, it's just that you'd like to get in clear in your head. As professionals, the Lister shouldn't take that snotty "don't ask questions" attitude but I can identify with the feeling of hesitation to question them, however it is part of their job to explain things properly and to reassure...

Anne - hope it's good news today, ie that they're not going to let him take the fall for this! Then he can look round for another job while they're still paying him! [email protected]!

Purps - glad hubby came out of his cave finally! Blimey I thought mine could sulk but that takes some beating!

Hi LCR - sorry you've had such a tough time of it hon . Seems to me you're doing pretty much everything you can to improve your chances. Shame your doc's not into DHEA but you know that you can order it off the net right? Not of course that FF endorses self medication (ahem!) but it's very popular on this board!

Hotsh1t73 - here you are, have a mahooosive one of these!  and here's something to make you smile from the French equivalent of trigger happy tv (remember that?!) 




Typical of my slowness and inability to do one thing at a time, since I started this post (and got distracted by youtube!) 5 replies have been posted!

LJ - DP juice!    

Jal -  here's hoping those follies continue to grow! And it is only day 6 after all, plenty of time for them to get fat and maybe to grow a few more too!

Hiya Pix 

Yo Mira, saw you weighed in on the "news" thread! Well said that woman! How's Master Robert doing? And how are you, fully recovered from your op now? Sorry if you've already said, have lost the plot lately!

Love to all!

xxx

PS so much for a quickie!

/links


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Time for a few quick personals:

LJ – I can always count on you to cheer me up with your stories – you will have to alternate dry cleaners!!

AnneG – Hope all goes well for Jason today. Sounds like he needs to find a new job either way tho!!

Slycett – I know what you mean, not sure how many times I can go through this and I get the same response from DP!

Sobroody & Missyg – best of luck for EC 

Mag – sorry about AF. I am thinking of changing clinic if this time doesn’t work and even considering going abroad.

Popsi – glad all went well and things are moving along.

Purple – glad DH has come out of hiding – men eh!!


Hello to all 

J x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Me pastie is still v itchy - but I guess it will be down there Nix!  

That news thread went a bit rabid there - makes one scared to leave the house...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

...hotfooting it to the news thread...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

...and hotfooting it back to safety...


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ you may wish you didn't after reading one members posts?

Honestly, what is wrong with some people!!

Good on you Nix and Mir for contributing, I was going to post but I think that woman just likes the reaction and a place to rant. I actually really feel sorry for her child

Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry posted before you hotfooted it back!  

Sx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

morning all. I am having a quiet day before EC tomorrow, we've got the early slot as well so not looking forward to that  not worried re EC but obviously seeing all sorts of negative scenarios in my mind which obviously not helpful at this stage so trying to nip that in the bud!!

Anne - thinking of you both, so hope that they see sense  

Jal - please don't give up yet. I was told to cancel after my day 11 scan and I'm going for EC tomorrow. Day 6 is early days. When is your next scan? (sorry if you already posted that)

LJ - I'm so impressed you managed to go to the dry cleaners at all!! good luck with this month, sounds like you are giving it a good shot  

Kate - could the Lister set up a phone con for you so you can ask these questions? (if not would you be happy to go to another con - I know its more money but maybe worth it for the reassurance). I think it is totally reasonable for you to say that you are aware that PRs are often put on the short protocol and you would like to make sure you understand the reasons behind the protocol chosen for you. I did that at my clinic and got it changed. Only you can make the decision at the end of the day, but I know I would want to make sure I had all the knowledge I could have before I made it 

Elinor - how you managed to do Menopur with only one arm working is totally beyond me. How are you feeling today?

Hayleigh - good luck with your cycle. I'm doing an NHS cycle too, but I have paid to see the consultant privately to get something tailored to me. She has been pretty good and was fairly knowledgeable about PRs. Is that something you could consider or have you tried that already? It would prob cost around £150 and has been well worth it for me - otherwise they'd have had me on the LP with a low dose of stims I'd imagine. I'd also been to the Lister for a consultation before so that I knew a bit what I was talking about before I went! Money is a factor for me too as I can't afford unlimited cycles privately, sadly. By the way, I've been on 450 practically the whole time so I don't think the dose restriction is an NHS thing - again, something you could ask about?

Tracey - don't beat yourself up about the chocolate it has been an emotional few days for you and no wonder. You can get back on the horse when you are feeling better and a few days won't matter if you have been working at it. Maybe you should wean yourself off it gradually so not too much of a shock, sounds ridiculous but that's what I have to do!

Mag108 - sorry your period came  

Donkey - v jealous of your trip to costco!

LCR - welcome. I dont have anything to add to what anyone else has said but good luck with your cycle

Purple - glad you've sorted things out and congratulations on starting with that first pill 

x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Morning all

Kate - sorry to hear you are feeling anxious about your next cycle. But it is entirely normal to feel that way. Phone your clinic and ask all the questions in the world - you are paying for this treatment, and it is their job to explain things as best they can. It does sound like they are doing the right things, and also if you got better numbers on the cycle when you were on 300 menopur then having that again might be best for you? I just know that I am not reaady to give up yet (but have put my name down on DE lists - if the problem is my eggs, I will happily go for donor instead - but in the meantime I am not reaady to give up...) It can and does work for over 40s, it is just a matter of whether you can get that golden egg. Hoping that yours is just waiting for the next cycle you have.

Anne - I really only logged on to see if there was any news and to send   your way. Hope you and jason are holding up ok, and that whatever happens he sorts a new job out (they can't treat him like this - it is so unfair!!)

Jal - hope your follies grow by Friday (but four at day 6 is good - remember, it's the one that is perfect that you need!!)    

Purple - please DH is behaving like a human being again. Shame he's chosing a toddler to model his behaviour, rather than progressing to 'grown-up'!!

Hayleigh - Really hope it is third time lucky for you! 

Tracey - a little bit of chocolate is not total failure - give yourself a break and get back to healthy eating from now (or tomorrow - if that suits you better). I lost 4 and a half stone before starting this IF nightmare, it took me a year (and now I need to lose most of it all over again, thanks to my response to treatment - depression, anxiety and chocolate ), but I didn't beat myself up over a few days 'time out' or weekends away when I just shelved 'the plans'. I could probably have lost the weight quicker if I had stuck to it rigidly, but I would have had no life and no fun and lost all my friends. I still got there, so don't let a day or two get you down. You are doing brilliantly (and you look fab in your photo anyway!).

Ally1973 - i can relate to the tired and stressed post treatment stuff. I hope you get your energy back soon. I still hope that my boss will agree to me only working 4 days a week for a while - I can't see myself managing more treatment and fulltime work the way I am feeling at the moment, but I am (finally) feeling like I am heading back to reality. If you can do a weekend or a few days away do you think that would help? I am hoping to do a long weekend of nothing at all - maybe a whole day when I read and don't get out my pjs all day. whatever works for you... Sending  

Mag108 - sorry to here this cycle didn't work. Enjoy the vino.... I travelled from Edinburgh to MSF in Manchester (not for the results, but because they had donor sperm when there was none in Scotland!). Needed more time off work, and for full ivf cycle it was expensive. since it is 4 hours from there to Edinburgh but only 2 from there to my parents in mid Wales I did a bit of visiting family in between times - home comforts and food (when you are trying to maximise protein etc) are important. Didn't have a friendly local clinic to do scans - nearest is Glasgow - but would consider that if glasgow hadn't now got donors. Maybe you could find out what local clinics there are near you, and how much they would charge for scans and bloods etc, if you go down the London route (and if they are getting results, it sounds like it is worth it!).
Good luck!

Popsi - glad your ssecond visit went well. As a social worker I would be delighted if the people I visit were glad to see me!! Have thought about changing to work in child and family work, stuff like adoption, but think I need to sort my own treatment and issues first... Till then I'll stay the unwelcome assessor of mental health...

LCR - if this is your third go, and is part of a package deal, then just go for it! it sounds like you are already doing quite a bit to help (acu, vits etc). I have tried DHEA and am back on it again - although I only got three eggs last time I got better quality embryos than I have ever had (still bfn), and I have read a lot of the research and am convinced it shouldn't do any harm to take it. Looking at your post i noticed you are only 37, and have 'unexplained' infertility. It could be that it is just a matter of getting the 'golden egg' - the more chances you give it, the more likely it will work but finances and emotional resilience (we cannot keep putting ourselves through this!) mean no-one can keep trying forever. Have you thought about what you will do if this doesn't work? I know I got myself onto donor egg waiting lists (years long, in most cases) so that I am not feeling 'this is my last chance!!' when I have treatment. Also, the fact that the wait for this is years means I will have time to save for treatment. Hope you don't need to think about alternatives (also adoption is a route you might think of - and starting that at 37 and with a partner you have a better chance than someone my age and single!), and that this cycle works for you. If your IF is 'unexplained' sometimes it can seem even harder though, as every month you hope for a 'natural' bfp. Sending   and   for this go to work.

Pixie, Nix, Fishy, Zuri, Donkey Lightweight and everyone else - hope all is well.

Hope everyone having EC today got lovely eggs and best wishes for Almond for tomorrow.

love
Elinor xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> My God LJ, how RUDE was that dry cleaner? Make sure when you go back in you bellow: "HAVE YOU GOT ALL THOSE BUCKETS OF SPUNK OUT OF ME SMALLS?" That way the embarrassment's flying both ways.





Miranda7 said:


> Me pastie is still v itchy - but I guess it will be down there Nix!
> That news thread went a bit rabid there - makes one scared to leave the house...





LittleJenny said:


> ...hotfooting it to the news thread...





LittleJenny said:


> ...and hotfooting it back to safety...


    

Purps I dunno, either she's just deliberately trying to wind people up or.. she's genuinely got some serious issues. I think it's the latter tbh! I don't know whether she really does have a child but with some of the stuff she's coming out with there... well it's a bit worrying!

Tracey - don't beat yourself up over a bit of chocolate! So you slipped up, so what?! No permanent damage (unlike to my brain, bloody hell took me 3 attempts to spell permanent right!  ) as long as you eat healthily as a general rule I fail to see what harm a bit of a chocolate binge can do (well except possibly to your teeth!) so don't worry about it!

Hey Mag - re travelling for tx, I came back to England from France for my tx at the ARGC! Fortunately I have family dotted around all over London (as it would have been a bit much for a daily commute!) so there were no costs as far as that was concerned. I think it helps to be nearer the clinic and to have everything done in one place if it's not prohibitively expensive doing it that way. At least then you don't have to worry about the remote clinic getting results over to the main clinic in good time and stuff like that... just my opinion though!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Firstly Anne - any news sweets?? Thinking of you 

Sorry to jump in and just ask a question but I am going to anyway!!

I sent an email to my consultant asking the following:

_1. Could the BCP have over suppressed my ovaries on this last treatment? 
2. Do you think the result of this last treatment means that my ovaries are incapable of ovulating either with or without drugs? For example do you think it would be pointless in me monitoring my cycle with a fertility monitor and hoping for a natural miracle? 
3. Could we have tried a different drug/ protocol?

I know that patients carrying out their own research must drive you absolutely crazy but I have been doing some and have found some interesting information about the use of Ethinyl Estradiol therapy to bring on ovulation, sometimes with stimulation drugs but sometimes alone. This seems to have ended in pregnancies in some women with exceptionally high fsh (100+). These studies were carried out by Dr Check of the Cooper Clinic in New Jersey. Please see attached links:

http://www.ccivf.com/pdf_files/pdf%20articles/CATEGO~6/007.PDF

http://www.ccivf.com/pdf_files/pdf%20articles/CATEGO~6/016.PDF

http://www.ccivf.com/pdf_files/pdf%20articles/CATEGO~7/002.PDF

http://www.ccivf.com/pdf_files/pdf%20articles/CATEGO~7/003.PDF

http://www.ccivf.com/pdf_files/pdf%20articles/CATEGO~7/004.PDF

http://www.ccivf.com/pdf_files/pdf%20articles/CATEGO~7/016.PDF

http://www.citeulike.org/user/maybe/article/2648362

Additionally I am interested to know your view on the estrogen priming protocols used by SIRM and CHR? I could find out the details of them if you wanted.

I look forward to hearing from you.

_

Her response was:

_Dear Ally,

We tried the low dose stimulation to see if you could produce a follicle or two&#8230;given that you didn't, we could try a natural cycle monitoring to see if you can produce a follicle on your own.

You can try another protocol that I have tried on poor responders which includes down regulation with low dose suprecur injections with menopure&#8230;but have a feeling that we should try the natural cycle first.

Rgds,_

I dont really find this an acceptable response do you? It doesn't answer any of my questions! Getting a bit frustrated with these sorts of responses to my questions.

Any views??

A xxxx

/links


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Ally Hunny    

That seems such a [email protected] response sweetie, especially after such a thought out email you'd sent her!

I wish I knew more to advise hunny, the only thing I'd suggest is asking her if she feels any of her colleagues would suggest a different approach and see if that elicits any further response from her!

    for what they are worth when you're feeling like this hun!!! thinking of ya!

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just a quick post on behalf of anne who cant get on to post cos internet at her work is fffff'd up.

There is no development yet on jason, he is still waiting for news.

Hi to everyone, sorry no personals everything going round in my head will re-read everything tonight and think i will ring the lister tomorrow to speak to someone before deciding.  Thanx for all your help girls    

Ally       

One of lads at work has just bought his baby in, she was born last friday only weighing 5lbs9oz at 3weeks early.  They had to take her back to hospital on saturday as she wouldnt feed, she had a bit of jaundice, thrush and stomach mucous but she's ok and feeding now and back out of hospital.  He just bought her in she is tiny, only weighs 5lb3oz, just a little dot. oh how i want one   Didnt hold her, couldnt bring myself to


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I would say that is a very poor response!!   Your questions were very specific and it only approaches answering one of them, namely the question of whether or not you should try a different protocol.  I would reply saying that you don't mean to be pushy but the email has not answered your questions and you would like them answered.  I would be a bit conciliatory and say that if they feel your questions are not appropriate to be addressed by way of email then you would be happy to book a consultation but you would ask that they read your links beforehand so that they can properly discuss your queries. I wonder if sometimes emails get a bit rushed because they are answered as "extras" in between actual consultations, scans etc.  Definitely push this - they haven't answered your email!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Ally

I would be tempted to ask straight out if there's a reason why she's not actually responding to the questions that you're asking?  That you can understand if there is some type of restriction or she doesn't have time but it would be nice if she could just let you know, rather than simply ignoring your questions.  Not that you're not being stroppy or anything but it's difficult to see why she's not giving you straight answers....

God this kind of stuff irritates the hell out of me!  Your questions are quite simple, common courtesy should make her at least give you a straight answer, even if that answer is sorry I'm not permitted to comment on that or you need to pay for a consultation to get that kind of info or whatever!

Sorry now climbing back off my soap box!
xxx

Ah I see Jen has put it much better than I have as usual!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks girls, I needed to be reassured that I wasn't being irrational!! I always get responses like this, I had problems in the run up to my last tx, she would not commit to what my protocol was going to be. I feel that I am an intelligent young (old) woman and it is my body and I have the right to ensure that I doing my very best to achieve a pregnancy. If the answer is "forget it, give up" etc then say it, but whatever you say please qualify it with an explanation!! What do we think about suprecur? I have never heard of it??

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally,I’m sorry but that’s the laziest response ever! 
I could have written that back to you and I am no doctor! 
LJ & Nix are right; I’d go back ask for an answer to your actual questions. 
Just a thought - do you think you should email the head or cc him in the email to get a better reaction? 

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - suprecur/bueserlin hunny inject 0.5m to downreg from day 21 of cycle for 2 weeks, should have af in this time.  Only i didnt on either cycle!  Gives horrible hot flushes, night sweats, mood swings and lasts till u start stimming.  Im thinking hunny if i have the same amh as you why are we on completley different protocols? Was ur fsh the same as well?  O i dont know gets more confusing by the minute


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally the supercur is a strong down regulation agency! basically puts you ovaries into Temp Menopause with all the typical side effects of that! what she is suggesting is a long protocol and would suppress your ovaries even more than the pill!!!

I'm no expert but I don't think that would be the way to go!



Ally1973 said:


> I feel that I am an intelligent young (old) woman and it is my body and I have the right to ensure that I doing my very best to achieve a pregnancy.


You _are_ an intelligent Young Woman and _you do_ have the right to ensure you are doing your best to achieve a pregnancy!!!!!!!

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - does synarel have the same effect as suprecur hunny?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - Purple is right; you are most definitely an intelligent YOUNG woman!  As I said, I really think you should emphasise that you want a reponse to your actual questions and if that requires a forum other than email then say you are happy to go along with it.  I sometimes wonder if clinics and email really go together.  They never seem to be good at giving out advice or answering questions or challenges properly when it is in writing and they simply seem to answer quickly as opposed to properly and think it will do.  I wonder if it is fear of being sued or simply doctors being creatures of oral consultation rather than written advice.  If I responded like that to a client who had phrased specific questions as you did, the client (and my boss if he got to know of it!) would hit the roof and rightly so!!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Ally I think you are absolutely right to question what you are being told and ask for more info. I find it hard sometimes to stand up for myself because they are the experts but we are perfectly right to do so and I think what you and the others have said is spot on

The protocol she is talking about might be the same one I have done which involves Buserelin injections in the morning and Menopur at night (that was what the Lister said they would put me on if standard short didnt work and my NHS clinic put me straight on it). The idea is that the Buserelin at a low dose has an initial effect of causing your brain to push out more FSH before it starts its downreg effect (and at a low dose it doesnt have classic down reg effect it just stops you ovulating early). It is called the microdose flare protocol. I just did a quick google search and it seems that suprecur contains buserelin so it may be the same one she is talking about in her email to you. my cons at my current clinic explained the protocol in detail to me so let me know if you want more info x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

..... Just got back on line girls and reading through....
xxxxx


----------



## Arliparli (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Wondered if i could join your board.

I currently post on the Lanarkshire Ladies TTC and was advised to come here to join you also.

I have had 2 ivf cycles March 08 & May o8.  Went to get my last free go from the NHS and was told that due to my AMH level being poor , they were not giving me my last go.

Have decided to go private and went for my first blood test to have my AMH level taken again and got a call yesterday to tell me that my result came back at 2 which she informed me is not good.

I am now in a bit of a position , do i really want to go spending all this money if they are telling me it is now virtually imposible to get a BFP.

Any ideas girls , your thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks a million 

Arlene


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

If your AMH is 2 pmol/l then it is 0.28 on the ng/ml scale and that is very far from being the lowest here!  Is your FSH normal or is that raised?

The first thing you need to do is get yourself a clinic which really knows what they are doing when it comes to low AMH, high FSH etc.  Inconvenient as it may be geographically, the best place in this country by a mile is the Lister.  They don't have criteria for treatment based on AMH and FSH as many places do and thus they have real experience at treating ladies with less than ideal results.  If you want to go aborad then many US clinics can help (possibly in conjunction with a UK one) or you could try the Jinemed in Turkey, which deals with low AMH cases and gets excellent results as a couple of ladies here will testify!  Getting the right clinic is key - if they don't have experience with low AMH ladies then it is a waste of your time and money.

Second, there are things you can do yourself.  Have you looked into DHEA?  If not, let me know and I will PM you my "standard" PM on this which won't be very personal but will give you information.  Also, do look into acupuncture, Chinese herbs etc.  These really can produce amazing results on those with low AMH. Although she sadly miscarried, Sam here recently fell pg naturally after TCM treatment and her AMH is 0.1 ng/ml (0.7 pmol/l), so only just over a third of yours!  It can be done!  Again, however, you need to be choosy and only go with a clinic which knows what they are doing when it comes to fertility issues.

It is way too early to give up but you need to make sure you consult people who know what  they are doing when it comes to low AMH.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls - have lost the last 3 posts so far and not sure WTFF is going on  
can't even save drafts now- have had probs with internet  

Right, try again...

Ally- What a sh!tty response, that has made me   . you  are well within your rights to get an actual answer rather than a fob off.
I am also with Purps & Almond on the D/Reg. is that the way to go?

   Pix,  Nix, kate, Mir, LJ, Aloond, Murray

Still no news here, Jason has actually been here since 12.30 sorting our internet probs out and he is actually quite chilled out considering.
I however, am livid

anyway, how is everyone?

sorry for being a moaning old beatch

love 
me
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - moaning old beatch? I don't think so!!! You are far far from that!!

Girls this what i planned to respond to my consultant:

_Thank you for your response, I appreciate how busy you are but unfortunately this only really answers part of my email. Please tell me if email is not the correct forum for this discussion and I will book a consultation but I really would like your answers to all my questions including those about Dr Checks estrogen therapy and the SIRM and CHR Estrogen priming protocols. I do appreciate that you are not able to tell me what, if anything will give us success but I would like to know your opinion on these particular therapies. _


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - well done hunny   im sure they think we are all stupid ignorant women when we are so obviously more clued up than they are    

I have phoned the lister and spoke to one of the nurses.  She asked me various questions about what blood tests we had had done and if the results had come through when we had our consulatation.  She said sam would have taken every blood result and previous responses into account when deciding what protocol to put me on, oh and to stop reading internet sites      I said i'll try my best but couldnt guarantee that   Suppose i'd better order drugs then and give it my all on this last shot


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

slycett said:


> She said sam would have taken every blood result and previous responses into account when deciding what protocol to put me on, oh and to stop reading internet sites    I said i'll try my best but couldnt guarantee that


Oh yes, God forbid that we should actually have any fricking clue as to what's going on with our own bodies! Bluuuudc.... as some of my more foulmouthed rellies might say, that nurse is lucky she didn't have me on the other end of the phone I can tell you! How was that in any way helpful to you? You weren't saying that he hadn't done his homework, you were just saying you wanted it to be explained better! how dare that nurse be so bloody highhanded?!

Oooh I'm good and mad now!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate - they just expect us to trust them 100% with the most important thing in our lives. It is so so hard though when you know that they have so many other patients and when you are not sure if you are getting their full attention.   I don't know why they are so surprised/ irritated by it, surely it is understandable that we need to be sure that we have left no stone unturned! Glad you are getting on with it Kate, you may well have regretted not doing that. I personally have no regrets about trying IVF even though it really did not work for me, I only regret that we tried the same thing over and over, maybe something different would have had the same response but at least I could have ticked it of my list, this way I am just full of doubts and unanswered questions. I was so bloody grateful that the Lister would treat me that I went along with it!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - your planned reply seems excellent to me; very polite but makes the point!

Kate - I love the way nurses tell you not to look online but then all-too-often give out totally wrong information!  I have seen people here freaked out by a cmment from a nurse and the they have the nerve to tell us not to find things out for ourselves!

anne - sorry there is no news yet...

Nix - hi there!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Taken me a while to read through as usual  

Kate - would love that aero hun, but considering my diet is only just keeping my weight stable with taking the DHEA, i don;t dare give in now   So sorry you are feeling so confused with the run-up to t/x starting, i agree with the others, give the clinic a call and see what they say   That visit must have been very painful for you at work, i'm finding it hard at the mo just hearing children talk at work, makes me keep thinking, that'll never be something i can join in with  

Just seen your post - Not the internet sites speech again, i had that one at my follow-up when i mentioned DHEA, why are we not allowed to understand what we are going through and find out as much info as possible   - glad you made the call though hun, wish the info you had got was more helpful though   We're all here for you, we'll get you through  

Rural - hope your trip to the Lister goes well today and your purchases are nice and expensive  

Hayleigh - hi sweetie   glad you're back, looking forward to seeing how you get on this time, i'd push your clinic on your dosage though, i got 375 on my 2nd go on the NHS after my cancellation  

Ally -    oh bless you, you must be so exhausted after t/x, your thread being doctored and now that crappy email, wish we could all give you a group   Reply email you've drafted is brill hun, hope you get a better answer 

Lightweight - you'll still be on the synarel whilst stimming hun, but the dose will be halved, one sniff in the morning and one at night, you'll feel much better - i promise  

Anne - oh hun you must be so annoyed, i really feel for you, i hope you have some answers by the end of today  

Purple - your DH needs a good   how very very silly of him, hope you are ok though   I'll be thinking of Candy tomorrow  

LJ - DP juice   how inconsiderate of him for spoiling your new purchase   Make him take them to the cleaners next time  

Tracey - you NEEDED the chocolate hun, don;t beat yourself up  

Nix -  

Hope EC went well for everyone today and good luck to Almond for tomorrow  


Very annoyed with DH today, he's enjoying himself a little too much in London, when i phoned him this morning wondering while he hadn't called me, he'd overslept   If he has to go back next week to finish off i will not be happy  

Had a bed pal last night though, my beautiful Twiglet was on DH's side of the bed, he aint silly


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Excellent response- send it! xxxxx

Kate-     they always come out with that crap of don't read internet sites...as if.
xxx

Hi Fishy- xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

slycett said:


> Purps - does synarel have the same effect as suprecur hunny?


Yes hun 'fraid so! I was on Synarel both times. bl00dy nurses!!!!

Ally I think that response is fab! Let us know how you get on with it

Anne Can't believe they are keeping you waiting this long! hugs to you and Jason

hey LJ, Nix and fish

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jal- So sorry hun, I did include you in my earlier post but I kept losing them  
I am really sorry about what you're going through, this is a horrible time for you hun. I really hope Friday brings better news.
Have you had bloods back yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Anne hope your troubles are sorted soon 
Ally I have PMd you re your email thing  - hope it helps a bit

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Lukey x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jal must have missed your post before, just looked back!! Stay     sweetie, 3rd time lucky for you I think      

Hope Friday brings great fab follie news hunny   

Sx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just read through to try and catch up before I gave you my news. 

What a sh*t day. Basically there were no eggs. Nada. Nothing. Cells. Bu**er all. I had almost anticipated this and had been in a state for the last few days where I couldn't stop crying. When I came to I knew it was bad as I asked the nurse and she said a doctor would talk to me - I remembered Anne saying the first thing she had asked was how many and they had told her, plus when I did my cycle at Create they told me straight away so I just knew it was not good. When I got up to the room DP hadn't been asked to go for his sample so this just confirmed it but had to wait for the doctor - poor guy, DP said he saw him outside in the corridor shaking his head and looking distressed before he came into us. 

I am exhausted emotionally and physically. I want to crawl into a hole and sleep for a week. DP being amazing. Just wants to do what ever I want. We are already talking though our options -I am not someone who can continue in a void and that is what I feel like I am living in until I have a plan of action so even though I can barely speak right now here they are - your views are highly appreciated. 

1.Do we try the Estrogen Priming Protocol - Jaya came to see me and said if I want to try this she is willing to suport me 100% - I believe her this time although Ally I have just seen the e-mail you got from her and this is the kind of s**t I have been dealing with for the last month which is how I got into such a crazy situation with the immunes - it is not acceptable. I know it is down to lack of time, they are too busy but we are paying so much money they need to make time for our questions and I really think this maybe should be taken up with Mr Abdallah (name?spelling?) Oh also Ally I just did the BCP/suprecur/menopur.

2.Do we do a donor egg cycle here where a friend of mine has offered her eggs so I get bumped up the waiting list (this is at the Bridge not the Lister don't know if the do this there) BUT it would be on a shared egg cycle so although the person getting my friends eggs would get all her eggs I would only get half the eggs of the person doing IVF. Waiting time prob 6 months all in. Child could contact donor when 18.

3. Go to IM in Barcelona for donor cycle. No waiting list could start almost straight away. Much more expensive but you get al the eggs and high chance you could get FEs. Higher success rate. Anonymous donor so child could not contact donor. Don't know how I feel about the anonymous /non anonymous thing at the moment.

4. Get a dog. Not being facetious. Sometimes I think I should move on and accept everything the way it is and DS would love a dog. Not really got the space at the moment but may be time to move out of London anyway. 

DP doesn't mind about age gap getting bigger and bigger with DS but I desperately do for him which makes the time to cycle a big issue for me. If we did EPP and it didn't work we are looking at probably July/August for a donor cycle with IM or Nov/Dec here. 

Anyway there we are. What a long and hard journey it has been to the top of this mountain only to find there is another one to climb.

Thanks soooooooooo much to all of you for all your lovely messages, pms, best wishes etc it has meant the world to me to come home and turn on DPs laptop (yes mine still broken so going to be hard to keep on much) and find myself in a place where people really know what it is all about. I have had loads of lovely messages and already flowers from friends which just make me cry more.

Sorry all about me. 

Lots of love to you all.

Missy xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Missy I'm so sorry hon


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy hunny, I am so so very sorry that you've had this happen to you. I can't offer advice on your options but what I will say is, give yourself a little time to grieve, don't push yourself too hard at the moment but like you, I always need to have a "next plan" however, just take some time now for you and lovely DH to look after each other. I wish I could offer some better words hun, I really do.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh missy im so sorry       Dont think you have to decide anything today sweetheart      They do donor cycles at the lister hun, and have said theres no waiting list for a known donor, dont know about it being known donor also doing ivf tho   Wish i could make it all better for everyone.   

Im having a drink tonight sod it


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Missy Sweetie, what a [email protected] day you've had hunny     

No platitudes just plenty of     and to let you know I'm thinking of you!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy - I can't believe this - what an ordeal - I have PM'ed you


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Missy hun  What a sh!t day you've had, yet you're still positive and trying to make plans, no need to make those decisions just yet, sit back and lick your wounds for a while, you need to be strong again to do whatever you decide to do, we'll all be here for you


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Missy, I'm so sorry to see your news.  what a dreadful, gut wrenching disappointment after all the anxieties of the cycle.  You are really brave to be thinking about your next move already but I agree, you need to take it easy tonight and just keep in mind that you do have these options, and at least one of them will feel right when you are in a better place to make the decision.

I certainly wouldn't presume to give you an opinion on them straight off but I will pm you later xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Don't blame you hun, have one for me ...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Juicy- Hope you're well?


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ally* - clinics make me so mad, mine used to try and tell me absolute min information, it's as if they don't trust us with too much, good for you for pushing it!

*Slycett* - step away from the internet  as if!!!

Missyg - so sorry for your news, I can't imagine getting that far for it all to go wrong. I would take some time out before deciding on your next steps. I know I would be having a glass of wine if i was you right now  

Clinic called, consultant is happy for me to carry on. Just gotta hope DHEA and Co-enzyme have done their jobs and I get at least 1 juicy top notch embie  

Hi all 

J x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Missy so sorry    x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Zuri - you ok? xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Great news Jal -


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Missy - I am so very sorry   There is nothing more I can say right now because I simply don't know enough.  But I am so very sorry.  

Jal - glad you can carry on; it is early days


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Missy - I'm so sorry honey     IF is the most difficult journey ever and we all know that - I can't imagine how you must feel at the moment but I can only echo what other girls are saying – please take your time to recover before you make any future plans. 

I have one more suggestion for you to add to your list when you start looking at options - would you consider going through another tx using your own eggs and combining it with a donor egg programme? I'd been offered this by the Jinemed in Turkey but I'm sure there are other clinics that would do the same thing. It might turn out to be more expensive but at least you know you will have a 'result' at the end of the cycle. Anyway, I thought I’d mention it if you do consider going down the donor egg route.

Ally: You know I am anti Lister and it really breaks my heart that the Lister is the only clinic in this country to treat girls with high FSH/low AMH etc. I have told you this before but doing the same protocol 3 times which wasn’t successful on the first go is unacceptable in my opinion and you should be offered a complimentary tx using another protocol. I know they’d never do this but at least they should give you a full consultation and go through all the options you’ve mentioned on your email.
I’m so angry on your behalf and I can barely contain myself.

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- My dream is for him to tell them to shove their job right up their ****     
But, can't see that happening to be honest xx
hope you have a better night
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lightweight hunny, 

I'm sure it's my post that has disturbed you, I think in the first instance LP are meant to have really good effects and there is lots of support for them, unless you have a proven track record of poor response to the drugs/ protocol. I wasn't suggesting they were not as good, just that for different circumstances they may not be the right way to go.

Sorry to have upset you uneccesarily! I'm sure what they have told you is correct for your circumstances sweetie


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Missy, Im so sorry. I know the feeling when you get bad news and one's reaction is to try to plan something positive to make something of it. Can you go to bed and sleep right now and escape the very worst feelings?  Id certainly be asking them why they kept you on lp after the first failed cycle.  why not indeed ask for a free sp go? the cost to them is minimal as they make a massive profit, you would pay for drugs, all that it would cost them wold be their time and theatre time. 

i think they should do something for you as a 37 year old with not amazing egg quality (sorry   ) keeping going with the same protocol that wasn't producing many eggs doesn't make sense to me.  

please look after yourself. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Lurky Lukey here   

LPs do shut down the ovaries more but the top dogs (SIRM, CCRM, Cornell too) really believe that when you have wayward hormones (ie a high FSH and thus LH - but not in all PRs) you really need to stop the ovaries for a bit before stimming them - yes this may give you less eggs but they may be better eggs/embies because they have not been exposed to high LH before and during stims (and often testosterone   ) which are nasty nasty nasty for some PRs eggs   ....SPs in a way are old hat now (for anyone other than those with a v low AMH who may not respond to anything else or those who do not have a wayward LH!  - then SP is the top choice I believe etc) for the top clinics who know that a wayward LH  is bad for eggs etc. We all want lots of good eggs but as PRs this is not going to happen - so we can try for a few more rubbish ones or just aim for a few good ones  Sometimes we are such PRs though that we just do not respond at all to anything and then we have to make decisions...I may also face that fact if this last cycle of mine does not get me a lasting BFP!...thankfully for us there ARE other options to have a family by (imagine if we'd be FFers 50 years ago          ) oh and btw...Oestrogen Priming in the US (as well as SIRM's Agonist/antagonist protocol) is def an option too for own eggs but by no means a miracle-inducing protocol - I think the stats say an average 1-1.5 more eggs? 

Missy - so sorry again     

Off again now   

xxx 

PS weren't Ally's protocols all different? SP, then Clomid SP etc and now possibly low dose LP etc? Ally I would ask if they think you will really respond to the LP though...


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Anne I'm OK ta just having a break from too much forum life at the moment but thinking of you all and I keep up to date daily with all your news

Hope everything sorts itself out with Jasons job, been thinking about you

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

just to throw into the mix, in general terms though not relevant for poor poor Missy this time, 

you have to balance the sp/lp concept with the fact that as we age, the key thing seems to be (who knows exactly??) chrom quality. 

that doesn't change with protocol. you need more eggs to find the good ones. 

so do you go for more mature/better cytoplasm/better mitochondria fewer eggs OR more eggs, better chance with chroms but less good internal quality??

maybe worth an embriologist sit down conversation perhaps to disucss exactly what your body produced not this time obviosuly but before ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Anna - absolutely though there is no evidence that with the SP you have better chance with chromosomes...... you may get more eggs (1 or 2 more) on an SP but if they are not good quality (eg IF you are someone whose LH is wayward - not everyone has this and SP may be good for them etc) the embies will not go on to divide well anyway.....


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

no absolutely, chrom are what they are adn are unchanged by sp/lp. 

neither protocol changes that aspect. 

but if you have more eggs to choose from, ie via sp, you have a better chance of finding a good one.....

i must say i was shocked to read stats on percentages of good eggs in over 35s. 

my experience of consistently transferring good blasts to get 3 bfns is fairly typical..


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah it's a bu*ger - I agree more egg/more chance of finding the right one but if it has been "grown" in the wrong environment (ie too much LH with SP - in SOME people but def not all eg v low AMHers/those with more stable LH may do well on the SP) it will not be any good anyway....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

exactly, it is a balancing act. 

an expensive one

truly I think i'll be an IF doctor in my next life. i'm interested in medicine than msot of this bunch are!

PS i met an NHS consultant who did not know that high e2 suppresses fsh. I am serious. He then insisted I had some hideous investiagtive operation that everyone I know in the medical world said was not indicated. 

I cldnt go back to him for any form of operation after that as i was terrified. really unhygienic looking too. drs should look clean don't you think? is that asking too much. ;-)


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Missy -   so sorry to read your post. You must feel gutted. I am amazed and impressed that you have the strength to be thinking of ways forward. I will look at your questions and pm you later (want to give ti a bit of thought) - but just to let you  know I have thought of the 'get a dog and move out of town' idea now and then....

All best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Anne - just to let you know I have been logging on and checking all day and am getting seriouslyl p***ed off with Jason's employers for keeping you both hanging on. Hope you hear soon - and I so agree that it will be great when he can tell them what to do with their poxy job (just hope it is soon!)
Take care
Elinor x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Missy     hope you are ok s can be hunny   

Elinor - we did get a dog hun, a huge golden labrador called lewis he's my baby for now  

Lukey - hi hunny, u have answered the questions today that i wanted the lister to answer but couldnt seem to get any sense out of them, thanx hunny  

Annacameron - yes petal i think we should all come back as if doctors in our next life 

Zuri - nice to hear from you sweetie  

Lightweight - im starting on the LP at the lister next month hunny, well today i am but tomorrow may be undecided again  i also have high fsh 23.3 and low amh 0.71pmol.  I must admit that what lukey and annacameron have posted have helped me see why i've been put on a LP instead of a SP.  But im still a mixed up blonde bimbo tho 

Anne - any news on jay yet hun?  I will have one for you too later 

Be back later for personals, me chickens burning 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello

I was wondering if I could join you. I am in bits.  I've just had my first failed IVF 2 weeks ago, and saw my consultant today (Stephen Keay at Walsgrave CRM) who basically said that I have less than 10% chance of conceiving through IVF. I am in shock.   Last cycle I produced 4 eggs from 5 follies, 2 of which fertilised and were transferred, but ended in a BFN. I really thought my chances were around 20%...I'm torn apart to think that they are in single figures and that my consultant has already suggested DE  He also said my chances of conceiving naturally were 1%!!

They're now suggesting SP the cycle after next, and have asked me to have the following blood tests done on Day 2 of my next cycle:

LSH (again - was 7 but that was 11 months ago) 
AMH
TFT
Lupus Anticoagulant
Anticardiolipin Antibody

I think I'm classed as a Poor Responder...I would love to know what you experienced girlies think about what my consultant has said. I feel so hopeless.  I am really wondering whether it is worth doing the SP at Walsgrave, or trying ARGC or the Lister straightaway, as I've heard their more experienced at treating people like me. 

Thanks for listening...hope there is anything you can say that will make me feel better


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Missy G - I am so sorry     I can't give any advice but wanted to send you  

Anne - cannot belive Jay is still hanging!  

Slycett - As if we are not going to research! 

Len - Welcome Little Jenny has given great advice I feel

Ally - great respinse, did you send it? 

Catherine - how were your visits to the Lister and Rigby and Pellar?

Madamjojo - welcome. CARE in Nottingham may be a bit closer for you. Not sure if its a suitable option for you but worth investigating. If neither of my free go's work at Shrewsbury that will be my next port of call (because I have immune issues and they offer screening to check chromosones) Your fsh sounds good, mine is 7.5 which for my age I think is pretty good.

Kate  

Almond - good luck for tomorrow...sedation was great did not feel a thing...was totally out of it!

Hi Annac, Fishface, elinor, lukey, pixiw, lightwieght, zuri, juicy, jal and all the pr team 

I was in for ec at 7.15 this morning and found it all very nerve racking. The nurse said I had delicate veins and couldn't insert the canula. Then doc tried and he couldn't do it either! The 3rd attempt worked, at which point I was shaking (literally- its was v painful), but as soon as I had my sedation I was out of it and the next thing I remember is waking up in recovery! We got 6 eggs from the 8 follys so just waiting to see how many fertilise. Dh has made an attempt at playing nurse, but its taking all my self restraint not to clean up the kitchen (its a bomb site). The left hand side of my tummy is pretty painful but the paracetamol makes it bareable. Just watched Mama Mia on sky box office which was nice and caught up on Mistress (fantastic)!

The nurse talked about potential single transfer at blast. I do not fit the criteria, over 37 (just) amh needs to be over 20 (mine is 8,5) and 8 eggs needed (I have 6). But she said IF all the embies are good quality its worth considering. I thought we would just have x2 3 day embies transferred on Sat. I'm confused 
Any opinions ladies on x2 3 day embie tranfer versus x1 blast 5 day tranfer? This is all dependent on them fertilising of course!

Anna x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sobroody! fab egg haul sweetie!    for some serious action in the love lab tonight!
No advice on blast vs 3dt as never got that far I'm afraid

Welcome madamJOJO, you must feel devestated hunny! but plenty of us have had that speech and have not given up! If you are self funding it may be better to get a consultation at some of the London clinics and see what they say?

Also a lot of us are taking DHEA in an attempt to increase egg quality, and some ladies have bumps & babies on this thread after doing so and going to clinics who are less quick to give the 10% DE speech

Others will be along soon to offer more advice,  

Sx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

LJ - Thanks very much for your words - your absolutely right I totally agree with everything you say! Oh, don't worry the ED speech has already been given and that was before treatment  

Donkey - Firstly hun, I was so sorry to read of your recent BFN   - really really sad! I'm not sure of measurements and so on of my results but as you say 100% that my clinic should be addressing it but I am *NOT * surprised in the slightest. My last lot of tests were done way back in Sept 08 i.e. FSH, LH and so on. Subsequent to that were sent onto my clinic - We had our consultation in Nov 08 - then planning appointment in Jan 09. I had my ANF and ENA results printed off for the Dr to see and left it in there hands. I received a letter from my Dr at clinic stating that *NO* further intervention need be taken also she wrote _*'However your Serrum Ferritin levels were very low and you need to be taking Iron Supplement's'*_ *WHAT THE!!!!! * This was discovered in Sept 08, I saw the Dr in Nov and Jan and NOTHING was mentioned to me and it just so happens my levels are low enough for my GP to have prescribed Iron tablet's, how bad is that?? I think when I see them next Friday I am going to FIGHT them on the ANF!! Sorry hun, that's one hell of a ramble&#8230;..just wanted you to see how much faith I have in my clinic.

Traceymohair - Thank you, I hope to start stimming on the 27th Feb!  

Lightweight - I hope to start stimming on 27th Feb&#8230;.I just cant wait to get stimming!!

Almond - Thanks very much for the advice, sounds like a great idea and NO I haven't tried that YET! So thanks. Is that right? Your EC tomorrow? If so all the very best of luck   

Elinor - Oh, bless you, thanks&#8230;..I am hoping sooooooooooooo much it is third time lucky..x 

Fishy - Hello sweetie &#8230;..YEP! back on the rollercoaster at long last, how are you?

Anne - I was so sad to read about your failed cycle.really sorry.  

Missyg - I am so very very sorry to read your news , just devastating   

Sobroody - Welldone on your EC, 6 eggs is Fabulous  I hope they're doing there thing as we speak   Good luck...x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone in chat tonight?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

yes me and purple


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello dear girls - I know I've been out of touch for a few days, I've been reading and trying to respond but just can't keep up - and I hate it when I write a short response and it does no-one any justice....but unfortunately this will be another :-( I've also been pretty down, I had my FSH redone this month and it was - gulp, 42, which really crushed me.  I am hanging in there though, and started to pull my head together again 

Missy - I'm just devasted to hear your news, I'm really really sorry. I'm going to PM you.

Anne - awful, just awful that you are going through this stressful time.  I agree Jason should try to find another job, however in this market probably best he hangs on to this stupid boss job as long as he can.

Almond - absolute best of luck for tomorrow xxxxxxx

Purple - glad to hear DH has come out of his Funk.

I'll hopefully be back tomorrow to catch up more.  

Ally, Pix, Natasha, LJ, Mir, Nix, Tracey, RC, Ali, Kate, Anna, Lukey, Fish, Jal, Laura, Steph, RC and all the other girls I know I have missed.  

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Missy G - I am so so sorry about your news. As Anne says, give yourself time to get over the shock of this and don't make any big decisions right now. sending you lots of love and 


Almond - wishing you all the very best of luck for tomorrow. Have everything crossed for you 

Sobroody- wonderful news about your six eggs!!!! Yay!!!! Sending them lots of fertilising vibes       

Anne - don't blame Jase looking for another job. Sounds like such a stressful environment to be in. Too much. Life's too short to be treated like sh1t in that way. BTW you're not a moaning old beatch, and if you are, then you're in good company. I love a good old moan, and I'm sure I'm not the only one xxx

Traceymohair - your words re not knowing what to do re mentioning Marcus and also what Max says about Marcus brought tears to my eyes. I so want treatment to work for you. Sending you      (one for each of you). PS re the twin loss thread, thank you so much xxx

Hazelnut - hope the DHEA is going OK for you

Miranda - how is Robert's hand?

Slycett - Please don't give up. I think Nixf01 is right about IVF being like investments. It's so hard, I know where you're coming from, but keep the faith. It's especially hard when people come in with babies...Sending you  
Re DHEA, come to think of it, I think I did have headaches at first, but they soon went. I'm sure my voice got a bit lower from taking it, though...Not like Barry White or anything, but definitely a fraction lower...not that anyone's noticed except me. I often think that if I joined a choir now I'd be an alto rather than a soprano. 

Fishface - glad you've Facebooked me. I've been trying to download a picture of my friend's dog with a blonde wig on (her daughter was dressing her up as Sandy from Grease) but my bluetooth's not working. BTW Ezra LOVES your fish on your FF profile

Rural Chick/Catherine - I hope your visit to London went well (both the Lister AND Rigby and Peller)

Maarias - I'm afraid I can't help you, but the other girls here are very knowledgeable about these things

Elinor - so sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit sad. Hope today's been a better day for you xxx

Mag - I've only got experience of ARGC and, more recently, the Lister and we're in London so no travelling involved, but I know there are girls on here who can tell you about other clinics including ones abroad. Good luck with your decision  

Donkey - shocking pink patent birkenstocks sound FANTASTIC!!! I love my birkenstocks - most comfortable shoes I own, though I have to say they always start to stink quite quickly...why is that?? I thought all that air rushing round my feet would keep them nice and fresh  

LCR -   A similar thing has happened to us. I've always been a poor responder and my egg count has been dropping by the year (last two ICSIs last year I got just two eggs, and if we get two this time we'll be lucky). I took DHEA and it doesn't look like it's impacted numbers for me, but I'm hoping it'll impact quality xxx

Purple72 - ah, liked your story about DH and the valentine's card. I'm sure he missed you at work (and I'm sure calling him a [email protected] helped him come to his senses. I find that works for my DH, too). Congratulations on starting with that first pill

little Jenny - how fantastic that you don't get side effects. I'd like to know your secret - please pass it on!

Ally -    

Arlene - a big welcome. I've only just joined the group and I can tell you they're a lovely bunch (if a little hairy...  )


Jal - that's great news! well done 

MadameJoJo - welcome. You're in good company here. I've only just joined the threads and the girls are lovely and know loads, so I'm sure you'll get some answers  

Hello to Nixf01, Hayleigh, Popsi, Lightweight, Juicy, annacameron, Lukey, zuri, sam22 and anyone I've missed (sorry xxx)

Had a scan today and they could only see TWO follies, having seen three on Monday. One was 14 the other was 5.4. I asked where the other one was and they said it was possibly hiding behind the big one, but who knows? I'm a bit concerned, but they said it was likely the smaller one would catch up. It feels a bit like groundhog day, as we only had two last time and the one before. But hey, at least we've got two...just got to hope they grow well, and that they actually contain something! Back in again on Friday for another scan. Went for acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully that'll make a difference.

Love to you all

Martha
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Martha hun we're in chat in the PR room come join us x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

anyone chatting? - couldn't see anybody in the room


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hi there pix, a couple of us were on, but we signed off.

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Missy       - I'm so sorry that it wasn't good news. 

Anna - congrats on a great haul of eggies -       for the next stage.

Anne and Jas       for the right decision, although if it were me., I'd be taking a dildo cam to somewhere where it shouldn't go!!

Just got back from another mammoth day to and from London.
First stop ARGC for Day 10 Scan in preparation for another IUI (done by the Big T himself!!). Two follies, 22mm, 16mm and womb lining 6.1 - the best yet!! (Is that the 4 daily viagra or the acu, I wonder?)
Then to Oxford Street  - John Lewis, House of Frazer for quick look at undies - no good.
First consult at Lister with Raef Faris - what a lovely guy. I'm starting the pill next period (assuming IUI doesn't work!!!) and start injecting on 4th April, to fit in with the Easter Holidays. Have to go for Hysteroscopy on the 26th March.
Then to Rigby and Peller - spent birthday money, and then reckoned that as I didn't need a scan, blood tests or DDH juice (loving that LJ!) analysis at the Lister, could spend a bit more!!! Have ended up with 3 sets of matching undies - one each in turquoise, pink and brown.
Train home and then showed DDH new purchases  - he approves!!!!
Am feeling really weird - on the one hand, I've still got the IUI to go through, but at the same time am beginning to think something might be about to happen. At least we have some certainty now, even if it is just a date to start doing something more positive than IUI. Trying not to think too hard though as am a needle phobic and have never had a GA before, so am not looking forward to that.
Kate - when are you likely to start again? (I do hope you do). Could we be at the same time? Would they let us be there together or would we cause too much havoc-I get the feeling we probably would!!
I told Mr Faris that he had a good press on here and he was genuinely delighted. He has clean and tidy fingernails as well - the first thing I always look at.
Sorry for having blathered for so long - am feeling so excited!!.

Love to everyone.

Catherine xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All
Just had a nite out with the girls, lots of fun and laughs about life and men mostly and helps put things in context and you realise that at my age 39 going on 40, issues abound about all sorts (not to diminish the fertility struggle in any way.

Lightweight, thanks, thats re assuring, would like to hear more about your schedule. Need to figure out if its logistically feasible. Is it a local private or NHS hops that does your scans or are you commuting for them?

LittleJenny- Thanks, you echo my sentiment, go for it first time. Just need to hear/know more of the logistics before I know for sure if it'll work doing it in London. Best of luck for this cycle.

Thanks Jal, 

elinor- good to hear your situation, my gut instinct is to go south.

Arlene- Welcome, am new here too. Lots of people know lots on here.....

Missey, you have been through so much. Maybe you need to allow yourself time under that duvet.Listen to your heart and give yourself some time out with some deep breathing
Donkey – v sorry to read of your BFN
Nixf01- I know what you mean, am considering taking a whole month out in London, getting my GP to do me a sick note. Lots to think about,

Thanks Little M, 

MadameJoJo- Lots of us on here with similarities. Was told too I had 10% of conception on clomid and IVF after an AMH test and honestly I am not sure I now want that info, as am going to continue regardless. would I be more optimistic/+ without the doc's 10% news? carrying on regardless trying to be positive.


x
xxx
MAG


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello ladies

I went to see NURTURE at the patients evening in Nottingham on Tuesday and they are very impressive, both me and DH walked away feeling very positive.  At my former clinic I was on 600 Menupur and then 600 Puregon + 25 Orgulation on the short protocol because I have a problem with the quality of my eggs.  Nurture said that (whilst they obviously didn't have my notes) they didn't believe a fast and furious approach would work best for someone with poor egg quality.  They believed my cocktail was far too high, they would give me a mild steriod for my eggs and take me slowly through the long protocol.  I am classed as a poor responder and whilst I wasn't happy with my last clinic (by any stretch of the imagination) I did believe my former consultant knew what she was talking about.. However, I was told to give up and NURTURE are giving me options and to be honest I really felt like this guy (Dr Nick Raine-Fenning) knew what he was talking about and was incredibly helpful.

Can anyone share thier experiences of drugs and protocols for a similar problem.  (I am taking DHEA)  My friend who had a similar problem went to Lister and her dosage was no where near as high (she has a little girl now).

K x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Catherine - great news re the scan   Loved the sound of the undies, you put me to shame mine, are pretty basic! 

Kitty - nurture sounds great. Great that you have been given options.

Just got the call from the embriologist and my heart is still racing, 4 of the 6 eggs fertilised over night. Just   they are good quality (I was on the max dose of menapur x6 amps). I will get a progress report tomorrow morning with a transfer time for Saturday (hopefully) 

Anna x


----------



## smurph (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to butt in, but just wondered if you could give me some advise,  I have just had my AMH done and it 7.81, which I know is low, I am still waiting for my consultant to get back to me.  But do you think its to low to conceive.  I'm going out of my head!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Of course it's not too low Smurph! Have a look at people's signatures on the PR bumps and babies thread - we've all done it with worse stats than that.

Mine was 4.something on your scale when I got lucky.

Who asked about Robert's hand a few pages back? He's got an appointment finally for the therapy team, but it looks like he'll have to have an op ultimately.  

Anna - brilliant news! What great fert rate eh? I bet you're so thrilled.

Bah - no time for more chaps! Have to run. Be back later!


----------



## smurph (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Miranda,

Thanks for that, I've been taking DHEA for the last month and have emailed my consultant about going on the short protocol next time.  Is there anything else any can suggest, I feel sick I always assumed I had good fertility, I have read some signatures and it gives me inspiration, I think I'm just a bit shocked.

I'm just going through the thread, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say - so sorry Missy, lots of love to you xxx

All the best to Almond for today, hoping that all goes well for you  

And thats great news Anna, really pleased for you xxx


On day 3 of taking DHEA, and think I'm getting spotty already- can't believe it, but AF is due any day now- so I'm hoping it's that!

Love to everyone 

Hayley xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girls

Well I am still shaking! The phone just went and Paul had to answer it as I thought I was going to be sick. Good news one of my snowbabies survived and is perfect so all set for my transfer at 3.45 today.

I have been up since 6 this morning and the house has been cleaned to within an inch of its life. Couldn't sit still waiting for the clinic to phone. 

Well its now two weeks off work and I'm going to chill and enjoy my 2ww as much as I can.

Anna -  

Sorry for lack of personals, hope everybody is ok.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Anna - wahey - great fertilisation rates - well done!!

Sarah - so so pleased for you    for your 2ww

My experiences of DHEA: I have been taking it for 3.5mnths. I started with 50mg and then moved up to 75mg about 2 weeks later. I didn't have the headaches, have had weight gain  , had the spots for the 1st 2months or so but they have cleared up now. It hasn't helped with no. of follies (currently have 4 after 6 days of stims compared to 6 at the same stage last tx) but I am hoping it will have helped with quality - I will hopefully find out at the end of next week. My FSH has remainded the same (7.6) I am also taking co-enzyme Q10.


Hope everyone is having a good Thursday - nearly Friday  

j x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Fab news Sarah, really hope all goes well for you and that you get your BFP    hope you manage to have a relaxing couple of weeks now xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Sarah - hunny thats great news on ur snowbaby -        for a bfp for you    

Lukey - thanx for your pm hunny     has made me a bit less anxious    Trouble is this is our last as no money left after this one, really hope its third time lucky for us  

Almond - hope everything goes ok for you today sweetie   

Anne - any news yet hunny?   

Hi to mags, miranda, rural, sam, natasha, pixie, nix, laurab, steph, tracey, lucy, juicy, fishy, purple, bobbi, missy and everyone else.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Catherine - great news on the womb lining; glad it went well at the Lister but let's hope you don't need to start the pill!   

Sam - so sorry about your FSH; you must be gutted, but PLEASE try and get it in perspective.  You have been really low and stressed lately and that honestly can impact your hormone levels.  I would concentrate on trying to de-stress, which is probably the hardest thing to ask of you at the moment, but the best thing you can do for yourself. 

Kitty - I am really sorry but I don't know enough about all the protocols and many ladies are much more knowledgeable than me. I think this is all very individual and part of what makes it so frustrating - different things work for different people.  My sister was obviously very lucky in that the protocol her clinic used for high FSH patients worked for her very well and again very lucky in that she didn't have a problem with egg quality, despite the raised FSH.  In your case, the high dose is getting the egg numbers - 6 eggs is within a normal response, but if it's affecting quality then I think NURTURE is right. You are far, far better off with 3 good eggs than 6 poor ones and, given that you still clearly have decent numbers, a protocol which may produce less eggs is something you can work with if it helps quality.  I would most definitely go for a different approach - I think in your case it is too early to give up.  You just need that one good egg and you do respond ok!  

Sobroody(Anna) - You must be Sohopeful now!!  Well done on the 6 eggs - that is a fabulous number!  And 4 fertilising is a great rate!  I don't know if it is still an option but I wouldn't go for single transfer even with blasts.  OK you risk twins with a 2 embryo transfer but your chances of pregnancy are so much higher!  I am so pleased for you - it is always nice when someone responds well. 

Almond - good luck today. 

Ally - did you send the email?  Any response?

Missy - I do hope you are ok. 

Pixie - I love the way you get all angry for your soul sister Ally!! 

Zuri - hello there! 

Anne - any news? 

Elinor - hello

Purple -  

JoJo - I think that you, like many others who don't respond optimally have been given unnecessarily negative advice by a clinic which is probably not that experienced (I have never heard of your clinic but most clinics are pretty useless with less than perfect cases!) .  You respond ok and it may be that with a different protocol you would do even better.  I also have no idea why consultants somehow think they are in a position to tell anyone what their chances are naturally.  Nobody knows the hormone levels, IVF responses etc. of most women who conceive naturally so pretending he can advise on that has to be a load of old toss!   Personally, I would change clinic immediately (i.e. my advice is don't bother continuing with your current one!) -  I see you are looking at the ARGC and I think that or the Lister would be a good move.  You are getting eggs and you have good FSH and a more experienced clinic will almost certainly be able to optimise that fact and give you a decent chance.  Don't give up!! My sister was given the less than 10% chance and the DE speech before she even had her IVF and I'm sure her twins are glad she didn't accept that advice and throw in the towel!    

AnnaC - I am APPALLED that the NHS guy did not know high E2 suppresses FSH.  That is just atrocious!      

Hayleigh - hi there!

Ali - hope you are ok 

Nikki -  

Nix - 

Miranda - sorry to hear Robert will need an op but best to get it sorted I think.

Martha - no idea what my secret is for lack of side effects for anything!  But I'm not sure it is altogether good.  If I have AF pains then I might as well take sweets as paracetemol for all the good paracetemol does.  I have a theory that I wee and poo everything out - would also explain why I am a scrawny thing!

Tracey - hello there!  

Smurph - your AMH sounds fine; I will PM you a long post on AMH levels etc. which might help allay your worries.  The thing I am slightly worried about is whether your clinic is that knowledgeable on the subject; I have a feeling the Priory just looks at a rather out of date scale.  Hence if they are all doom and gloom then you may want to look at changing clinic.  I'll detail this more in my PM (don't want to bore everyone here!!).  also, you have to bear in mind other factors - is your FSH normal cos that is something else to bear in mind?  Please try not to worry - we have many success stories with AMH far lower than yours!

Hazelnut - sorry about the spots but hopefully that means the DHEA is doing its job!  Are you having another FSH test this AF in case your result was off last time?

Swinny - thrilled about your snowbaby survival!! Great news!  Good luck today - you'll be PUPO by teatime! 

Jal - I think, although it was touted as helping numbers, here we have found DHEA to help more with quality than with numbers.  Swinny is an example - 2 frosties from 4 eggs is great and one of them is now to be transferred!  

love to Steph, Beachy, Fishy, Mag, Juicy, Kate and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## smurph (Sep 7, 2008)

Littlyjenny thanks for your reply and I'll look forward to your PM, I haven't had my FSH levels done

Thanks again, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

HI LJ, hope you're ok, have loved your stories of your dry clean crotchless thong!!  Hilarious ! 

Yes I'm getting my bloods taken again with the next cycle, including AMH next time, plus thyroid antibodies etc.  Quietly hoping it was a one off result for whatever reason, but not getting my hopes up too much! Just waiting for Af to start so I can get them taken again.  Have also been having my acupuncture too, so trying to be proactive!!

Lots of love x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Smurph - have PM'd you; am surprised they haven't done your FSH. Seems odd.  

Hazelnut - glad you are getting everything checked out, especailly thyroid.  I have to say an FSH of 38 does seem odd when your AF etc. are entirely regular and normal so best to get everything checked cos it really could be something like a thyroid issue which can be easily treated.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi hazelnut, littlejenny, smurph and hayley sorry didnt mean to miss you off im just having a major blonde day


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Wanted to wish Almond good luck for today  

Anna- Well done hun on yesterday  

Swinny- Lots of luck for today too  

Missy-  

Sam- Oh hun,  

   to kate, Mir, Pix, Ally, Alli, Fishy, Purps, Nix, Nikki2008, LJ, Tracey, Zuri, Hayleigh, Catherine, Jal,Hazlenut, LW, Martha, Elinor, Juicy, Steph, Laury, Lucy

Lainey has sent me a text and asked me to let you all know she had EC yesterday and has 10 eggs and ALL fertilised   
She is calling the clinic tomorrow to see how they are dividing.
Absulutely wonderful news bless her   

Not feeling great today cos we've still had no news, worried sick now the pair of us.
nothing we can do I guess either at the moment

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Little Jenny - there was no mention of blast this morning (think all 6 would have need to fertilise), rather that et will be on Sat, so will definately have two put back (assuming I have 2 which keep splitting). I would be thrilled with twins. 

Lainey - wow congrats!  

Swinny - what great news   good luck for this afternoon, 

Almond - hope ec went ok.

Hello team PR. 

Anna x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Swinny - really great news !!!  so pleased you will be PUPO later today. Come on lovely snowbaby, be sticky!!!!       
Good luck for transfer - so glad you've got some nice time off to relax then xx

Anne great news about Lainey thanks, wow 10 embies, is that a record for her ?! good luck Lainey
Anne sorry you and dh are being kept on tenterhooks by those s*ds...

Really pleased for LW and RC too - good work with embies/follies, lining, undies!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Great news for Lainey!!  She is one who really seems to have got results from DHEA!  i remember she had a scan where she was told by her clinic things looked great so she said was taking DHEA. They then got all flustered and suggested she stop, no proven benefits etc..  She stood up to them pointing out they had just told her how good things looked and said she would not stop taking it and if that meant they wouldn't treat her then so be it!  Seems she was right.

Anne - any news on Jason?

Juicy - hi there!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

AnneG, I can't believe Jason's work, keeping everything crossed for him.

Great news for lainey!

LJ - hope your right on the quality - would rather have 2 good uns than 10 average ones - guess we'll find out nxt week .......


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ- Not a word- they said they would let him know yesterday, worried sick
x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - that is terrible   to you both


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Brilliant news Sarah! I have a really good feeling about this - yaaaay!

Wonderful news about Lainey - well done bird!

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yay for Lainey!! 

 for Missy x

 for Swinny x

 for Anne & Jason x

And a huge   for everyone else x

Haven't sent my response to consultant yet but you have just reminded me to do it. 

A xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Anne- you poor thing you must be terribly worried.

Lainey - woooow for Lainey - this is just amazing!

Almond - big    for today!

Swinney & Anna - well done girls - just wonderful news for both of you!

Hiya LJ! Your stories about the drycleaner made me     Poor guy! Yes, I have been very low and stressed lately - I'm wondering if my completley crazy hormones have a lot to do with causing all that stress....hmmmmm.

I wish I had more time to write girls  Just a few things to tell you all. Pick up a copy of March Marie Claire mag, the one with Renee Zellwegger on the cover. There is a big article on egg donation in the US - very interesting read. I knew the numbers were staggeringly high, but didn't know 12% of all IVF tx in the US is now DE!!!! There was a lot of info on the "market" for DE in the US, and the brokers set up to "help" parents meet donor. I don't want to get into a judgemental discussion about whether this is good or bad (one of the things I love most about the PR thread is the girls on here are supportive, not judgemental), but it was pretty eye opening to read. One of the "agencies" was quoted as saying "all the donors have to be attractive. Nobody asks for eggs from ugly donors"!!!!! There are lots of the uni students donating to pay for their expensive courses, it stated that it's become so common Yale University now has it's own in house egg donation contact!!! Crazy, so different than the UK.

Another little article that should put some minds at rest....

http://www.webmd.com/ovarian-cancer/news/20090205/fertility-drugs-ovarian-cancer-no-link

Went to The Lister to talk about my tx yesterday, it was a good meeting. They did a scan, absolutely nothing happening in my ovaries on Day 8. We talked a lot about those 3 cycles last year where I randomly seemed to develop an egg normally- I was told if I ever have that again, I need to treat those "pockets" of normalcy like an IVF, as they will be lucky to get one egg from me so if I am lucky enough to have another normal looking cycle - go for it with lots of BMS! Also I took my consultant through the Estrogen Priming Protocol done at the SIRM, I did tell her upfront that they won't give me any stats, so I'm guessing that's because they are no better than the Listers otherwise they would be publishing them, which they agreed with. However, like I thought, like the ARGC their impression of what the EPP is, and what is actually done in the US is two very different things - it is not the same as giving someone the BCP then doing IVF. When I showed her the drug calendar for the EPP, her words were "Woooowww, that is weird". So she did say she would look into if for me, but as neither one of us know if it actually produces better results, they are unlikely to do it (plus they can't use the 750iu of pure FSH here). But she did agree it is different from anything they are doing. The ARGC meeting I had was the same, they didn't really know what the actual EPP was, just thought it was downregging with BCP.

My feeling is it's worth a go before you give up and move onto DE or just move on. But I'm not sure I would do it in the UK, I think I would rather do it somewhere they had the experience.

There was one thing that came across. They do believe that with PRs, it doesn't really matter what protocol you are using, no-one really knows what to do with us. She did say they discuss the PR at every IVF conference, and the answer is no-one has the answers for us. Whereas I know we think that "if they could just get the drugs combination right, maybe I'll respond", the impression I get is the clinic believe there is an element of - for want of a better word 'luck' involved, meaning that if you didn't respond to the SP, but somehow did to the EEP, it may have just been luck on that cycle, you may have responded the same on the SP. I'm glad she is completely honest, they don't think that it really matters all that much which protocol you use on PRs. Not really meant to depress anyone girls, just thought you would like the info.

Hi Pix, Nix, Ally, Jal, Hazelnut, Missy  , Natasha, Tracey, Steph Mir, Kate, RC, Smurph, Little M and Mags.

/links


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies, Im hoping some of you would be able to offer me some advice and opinions on my recent scanario.

Ive just had my 3rd IVF cycle and none of the 6 eggs collected fertilised.  I was told they were not mature enough.  I have one last attempt, due to finances which i will do in August and before then i want to gather as much information as possible to ensure Im doing the best i can  to give my last go the best chance.

Brief history:
Me and DP 37 by August
My tubes blocked and now clipped
No male factor, all fine
FSH 10.1
Low responder

1st IVF
Long cycle
Synarel
450 Gonal F for 15 days
Ovitrelle
7 eggs
5 fertilised
2 replaced
BFP - one beautiful daughter born OCt 06

2nd IVF
Long cycle
Synarel
450 Gonal F for 15 days
Ovitrelle
9 eggs
5 fertilised
1 replaced - BFN
1 Blastocyst Frozen - FET BFN

3rd IVF
Short Cycle
Synarel
450 Gonal F for 15 days
Ovitrelle
6 eggs
0 fertilised
Eggs not mature

Im confused as to why my eggs have been fine before but this time are not mature and the hospital can't give me answers.  I have since spoken to a nurse and done some research and for my cycle in August I thought I would try Menopur as it is FSH and LH and apparently helps with maturation of the eggs.  A different trigger injection would need to be used to such as Pregnyl.  They have recommended ICSI too.  They would prefer me to do a short cycle again as my body's FSH can work with the FSH in the stimms.  They also said they don't think the quality of my eggs is in question otherwise they would be over ripe and old instead.

Has this happened to anyone else?
Any thoughts on a reason why it happened this time and not before?
What did you change on a following cycle?
Did it make a difference?
Will Menopur mean i could well produce less eggs but are more likely to be mature?
Any other suggestions please?

I am open any to any comments, advice suggestions.  Just want to give my last go the best shot!

Many thanks and good luck to you all.
Tam x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Tam- can't offer any advice but welcome! x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Tam - really sorry you have been through a duff cycle!   I don't know if Menopur would help; some more experienced ladies may be able to advise.  I am wondering if they triggered you too early and you needed to stim a little bit longer.  It does look as though your egg quality is great, which is brilliant, but I'm not sure what to suggest for next time.  I would stay hopeful though - you are responding fine and have a lot going for you.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Interesting read, thnx Sam.

Welcome tam


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Tam, not too sure on your particular issues I am afraid but there are some super experienced ladies who will no doubt be along soon! 

Girls I am chuffed, I have submitted my application to Washington, I am now hoping they offer me the chance to go/ sh!tting myself about going if they do offer me a place!! Hopefully I can chill out a bit now, I have been super stressed last few days and haven't slept more than 6 hours a night for the past few weeks   

A xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra – Thanks chick. How was your visit with Bob to see the trips?? How’s Laura doing? I am so sorry to hear that Baby Bob has to have surgery. What’s happened??

Jal – On my last fresh cycle I only got 4 eggs as opposed to 7 on first attempt but having taken the DHEA for about 7 months my little eggies were far better quality than the first time around and we got 100% fertilization and even managed to freeze 2, so all in all I would defo say that the DHEA worked for me. Quality over quantity definitely. Good luck for your next scan xx

Juicy – Lovely to hear from you hun, can’t believe you’re nearly due. Positive vibes will help so keep a sending em!!

Ally – Cheers chuckles. I’ll be PUPO in a bit, can’t wait. I love this part. I nearly had a nervous breakdown before waiting for the call. 

Sam – That’s refreshingly honest of your consultant. 

Tam – Hello. I would ask if you could be treated with either menopur or a mixture of Menopur and Gonal F. Maybe a change of drugs is what you need. I personally have to stimm on Menopur (450) for 14 days before I’m ready for egg collection.

Kate– Thanks hun. Fingers crossed!!

So broody – Good luck for ET, which steroids are you on? I’m on Prednisolone, don’t know whether it’s my imagination but I could eat for England since I’ve been taking them. Don’t care though if they do the trick!!

Hazelnut – Thankyou xx Acupuncture helped me lower my FSH. My clinic put me on a three month stint of Cyclo-Progynova to help lower it too and it did the trick, maybe you could ask your clinic about that too

Little Jen – Lets hope I get lucky like your Kate did.xx

Lainey – Fab bumper crop, well done Mrs xx

Anne – How are you matey?? Thanks for your well wishes xxx

Off to the clinic now, so bye for now
Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jason's been sacked, over the phone
can't say any more at the moment  sorry
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I am so pleased you submitted your application and hope you get on.  I think you would learn a lot and it seems they are discovering new things which may help you.  Most importantly you would actually get to see people who are open to ideas about all this and don't just tell you nothing can be done.  

Swinny - good luck!

Anne - really sorry; time to get that appeal letter in and then move forward to an unfair dismissal claim; remember the time limits are tight on that - you'll need to file form ET1 within 3 months.  Contact me in due course.  Just take some time to regroup now.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - so sorry hunny, please let me know if there's anything i can do


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Anne, I'm so so sorry. Sending you    
xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Anne, really sorry


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anne - I am so sorry


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anne - I'm really sorry hon     Do get that unfair dismissal claim in, that's just terrible.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - I'm so sorry   Make sure you claim for unfair dismissal. Offer stands about looking at his CV. 

Swinny - I'll be on Prednisone too 20 mg from et.  So I should be starting this Sat morning, but feel more comfortable starting tomorrow. When did you start taking it? Why are you on it?

Anna x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi all,
Just feeling sad because I can't see how a 5mm follie can catch up with a 14mm follie, and how I can possibly have a BFP with just two follies, which might not even contain any eggs. It feels like groundhog day, like our last two cycles. I'm on day 10 of stims today and have a scan tomorrow. I keep on trying to hold on to the hope that perhaps the DHEA will have improved the quality, if nothing else, and that these two follies will come good.
Sorry, just don't know who else to talk to.
Martha
xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne so sorry - there must be some grounds for unfair dismissal though - hope you can ge the ********

thinking of you  

Little M - I have a friend who has just got a positive result this week on her first IVF with only 1 egg - she had 2 follicles and 2 eggs but only one fertilised - so it can happen - keep positive


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Little M - can understand your worries but try to stay   Sending you lots of   vibes for tomorrows scan 

x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Martha - Agreed, it's not the ideal 20 egg response we would all love to have, but Jaya got a woman pregnant with one follicle...................... if someone has the one follicle wonder baby link nows the time to whip that out!  People DO get pregnant with one egg, it does happen Martha.  Hang in there.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne so sorry hunny! can't believe they are such @rseholes!!!!

Thinking of you both as I know how [email protected] the timing of this is!

Hugs    call me if you need to hun

Hello to all the newbies

Hello to all Team PR     

Ally fab news on the submission to Washington and Lainey Way hey!!!!

Candy (my cat) does have Occular Melanoma, now just need xray and if it hasn't spread we can have the eye removed, if it has then just TLC. Waiting for our own vet to call back with app for xray

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG Anne & Jason - I am so so so sorry, I am so upset for you both  . I cannot believe that this has happened to you, and that they dragged this out for so long. I am absolutely speechless. If it helps at all I wanted you to know that I was thinking about you both. Jason must try his best not to completely lose his confidence over this (very hard I know), this is a reflection of them the spineless @rseholes and NOT him. Jason is a wonderful man and any prospective boss will be lucky to have him, and they will know it as soon as they see him.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks all, we are both in shock too- me more than Jas- I have just fallen to pieces in the office. - silly woman  
Going home as soon as my brother gets back into work
F'ing [email protected] eh

Anyway...

Purps- I am so sorry about little Candy hun, I really hope it hasn't spread- I am    here for you  

Ally- Thank you for your post, means a lot  

Kate- & Pix- Thanks for the texts lovlies  

thansk all for your kind words.

I can't believe how brilliant you have all been

I feel that I have gone into panic mode, which isn't gonna help anyone I guess
Even emailed Jaya to ask of implications of delaying TX for a month or 2

xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah Anne Sweetie! Bless you, not surprising you're shocked and in panic mode, what complete @rses! I'm    here thinking about those @rses!

Go home and try and take care of each other, regroup, get the first steps of the appeal sorted and take it from there!!

Jase will find a BETTER job quickly as he is such a good man and employers would be lucky to have him!

Hugs to you both x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- thanks... the only problem is, who will employ an I.T Manager who has been sacked for incompetence?
That's whats causign me so much worry
I know when he goes for interviews etc he should be honest I guess but how can he get past that?
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls - I have been accepted on the study in Washington I go on May 17th!!! I feel rather tearful   someone might actually listen to how I have been feeling for this past few years AND may be able to help me deal with it xxxx

Purps - honey I have EVERYTHING crossed for Candy darling


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - employers are not allowed to give a bad reference, but they can refuse to give one. Is there anyone he worked with who could give him a personal reference? 
He can say he left because of a department restructure (not a lie!

Anna x


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Anne - so sorry to hear this  ....just a quickie - has he had peformance reviews that say the contrary? - as normally you'd get at least a warning if all other stuff has been good etc ie this is the first thing he has "ever done wrong" (if indeed he has done wrong  )...if he has got good reveiws to date then it's a def case for constructuve dismissal surely.....     if you do this they will usually gladly settle for a resignation 

Ally - that is great news! go for it! pls can you PM me the info-link I am interested to read it .....

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

There will be ways and means around that Anne especially as he wasn't incompetent!?!?!? You do not need to bare your soul at interview! 

For now try not to worry too much about that bit, IT WILL RESOLVE ITSELF!! especially when he's cleared by tribunal! He can say that he had a clash of personalities with ne wboss and someone else can be his referee!

  

Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow Ally that was quick hun!!!

Go girl!!!! So pleased for ya sweetie!!!!

How long will you be over there for hun?

Candy's booked in for a week tomorrow, they are going to do xray and lymph node biopsy under GA then if both clear they will keep her under and take eye out (YIKES)

So hopefully next Friday I'll have a one eyed cat! (£700) later?!?! Glad I saved that £700 on drug quote, cos at least it doesn't seem too bad now  

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - jay will get a job and a better one at that,     put the claim in as soon as you can to appeal against their decision, and then claim for unfair dismissal if that does not work.  I really wish there was something more constructive i could do to help you     

Ally - OMG hunny that is fab news, im rooting for you here.  GO ALLY GO!!!!!   

Purps - oh sweetie, sorry to hear about candy, give her loads of cuddles and a kiss auntie kate     I so hope the xrays are all clear, and she may only have one eye but she will still your little furbaby.   

Right think i have decided to go with this cycle, just gotta try and work out the finances tonight and see if we have enough money as this sandwich van is costing a bloody fortune at the mo 

Hello to everyone else fishy, sobroody, almond, hazlenut, rural chick, lukey, steph, tracey no doubt there are loads ive forgotten but i do you all   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Ally- thats really great news, I'm really pleased for you.  Gives you something really positive to focus on now xx

Swinny- thanks for the advice about the Cyclo-progynova, Ill have to google it.  How high was your FSH, and how much did it come down?

Anne- so sorry to hear your news  

Purple- sorry about you little pussy cat, hope it's good news from the xray tomorrow.  I know it's just heart-breaking when your pets are ill     

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ally great news!

Purple - good luck with Candy, hope she gets to have the op. Just a thought you could get her a really funky eye patch...she could be a pirate cat  

Anna x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Purple, good luck with the x-ray tomorrow.   to your cat from me xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anne... i am so sorry for you and jason having to deal with this it seems so crazy and unfair darling  

ally.. great you have been accepted and so quick too..xx

purps.. good luck with your lovely cat xx

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - good luck with your kitty; I do hope it hasn't spread - being a pirate kitty would be quite cool!

Ally - I am so pleased you have been accepted in Washington.  I really think you will learn so much and gain some hope from the latest developments and observations.  I really think it will be such a contrast to what you have experienced so far, namely being told there is nothing that can be done by someone who has simply been told them themselves and who has made no effort to even try and question it and possibly help POF patients.  I think that with POF, like other rare but non-life-threatening problems, it is always going to virtually impossible to get double blinded randomised placebo controlled studies done because (a) it is not a medical priority and (b) it is pretty rare so getting enough people for a study is hard.  However, that does not stop doctors who actually work with POF patients from observing things and seeing first hand what seems to work, even without studies.  So I think you will get a lot out of it by talking to some real experts in the field.  And, as you say, be listened to by real experts who have a genuine interest in this.  And if there was truly nothing that could be done, events like that in Washington would not happen.  Check out Georgetown - I did my LLM at Georgetown University Law Center (which is actually not in Georgetown but in some really grim area near Capitol Hill; you should go to the actual Georgetown area) - and ask Lincoln a question at the Lincolm Memorial!  I really am so pleased about this Ally - I think it could really be great!  

Anne - really hope you are ok; I don't think legally this is "constructive" dismissal - that is more when they deliberately make your life unbearable at work so you leave; this is straight unfair dismissal and possibly wrongful dismissal (breach of contract). We'll talk when you and Jason have collected your thoughts. 

love to everyone else


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies!!

Am loving the Pirate cat image!

You ladies can make me   even when things seem dark! thanks for all your kind thoughts, the xray op is next week friday so she'll just continue to be spoiled till then, the other night I even cooked her a fresh tuna steak FFS  

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- That is such brilliant news hun, really really really pleased for you. I am

LJ- Thanks hun x

Thanks to everyone else, really appreciate it - both of us


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jaya has replied to my email to say delaying TX for a month or two won't matter
xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening

Anne huge   I'm so sorry, this must be so stressful for you both

Ally - that's fab   so exciting, you must feel as if you re doing something really positve for yourself and other PRs.

Elinor   so sorry you are not responding as you would wish.  Maybe a follie is hiding behind  the big one?  That has happened to me.  Please don;t give up we are all   fro you.

Missy, you must be devastated  

Anna wonderful news   

LJ you are also the voice of calm and wisdom  

Rural glad you got to spend your 'saved' money on nice things  

Purps - Hope candy's xray goes well.  Both my cats get tuna when either one of them goes to the vet.  It's like Pavlov's response, they both run to the kitchen when the pet carrier returns from the car  

Tam I had something similar on my second cycle, did ok on my first (5 eggs - Gonal F) then on my second (different clinic, different drugs - Puregon) I got 6 eggs but 4 died immediately cos they were immature, even though I stimmed longer than the first time and they transferred the remaing 2 the next day as they didn't expect them to survive.  This time, same clinic, with 300 350 puregon again I stimmed for 18 days and had a 15000 hcg trigger shot to help mature the eggs.  I got 7, 5 enbies with a grade 1 and grade 2.  So you could ask for longer stimming and a bigger hcg.  

Have to go now will be back later.  Off to the GP...this will make you laugh (and wince) my botton cheeks are covered in hives.  all the time I had the puregon injections and since I stopped on 1st feb my bootom cheeks have been itchy.  This morning I looked in the mirror and it wasn't a pretty sight!!

Seeya  Dxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

did I post this already girls?

Low-dose dexamethasone augments the ovarian response to exogenous gonadotrophins leading to a reduction in cycle cancellation rate in a standard IVF programme.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/16/9/1861

More eggs, less cancelled cycles, higher pregnancy rates when dexamethasone included in cycles.

Nighty night girls. I won't be back on tonight, have dinner with DH.

Almond - hope everything went well for you today.    

LOL Sam xxx

/links


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry made an error earlier i wrote elinor when I meant martha, sorry girls i hope I haven't offended you.  

sam enjoy your evening with dh  

Almond hope today went well  

Donkey xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Donkey - glad I wasn't totally off the wall about Tam stimming a little longer


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Me and dh have had a chat tonight and have decided to delay tx till may af, we think it is for the best as dh starting new business 2nd march and we dont really want him to be taking days off during the first month of starting up.  We do have just enough money but will be saving like mad for the next few months to try and get a few hundred more.

Sorry no personals, do feel a bit upset about this but know the timing is just not right at this moment.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Kate


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Hun, you have to do whats right for your circumstances too, I totally understand.
I will prob be delaying till May too hun, so see you down London Town gal!!!! 
Seriously though hun, I am sorry things aren't right for you now time wise but they will be soon and I am here for you as you know anytime


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....Kate- also, Jaya at the Lister replied to a mail I sent to her earlier on to say delaying by a couple of months should have no bad effect at all.


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

I'm sorry I disappeared for so long!  I have been following all your posts by reading them on my phone on the way to and from work, but I can't get onto FF at work (PC screen too visible to all and sundry) and I've been a busy bee for the last few evenings, so no online time at home either.  

Anyway, I'm still here, keeping up with the thread and enjoying slowly getting to know y'all.  

Sam22 – Many thanks for  posting that article on dexamethasone – really interesting. I’m beginning to realise I need to start putting together my  own little file of all this latest research so that I can make sure my doctors consider it.

Madame JoJo – Welcome. And don’t give up.  I too just had a disasterous cycle (my first) and it’s been a huge emotional whirlwind, but the more I read, the more I think it’s definitely worth trying again – with the right clinic, of course.

Donkey – what  nightmare with the hives.  The things we women have to put up with!

Anne G – so sorry to hear about Jason’s job.  What a bunch of a***holes.  And so stressful for both of you.

Purple – big kitty good wishes for your cat

Tam – Welcome!

Ally – fantastic news that you’ve  been accepted in Washington.  – Can’t wait to hear more about it!   - BTW, I've got myself an appointment at the Lister in early March. It's just a few days after my follow-up appointment at C&W so I'll be able to compare what each doctor has to recommend. 

Martha – fingers crossed for fabulous egg quality for you.

Catherine  - fingers crossed for your IUI!

Anna – good luck with your eggies!  Will keep my fingers crossed they do well.

And a big hello to Little Jenny, Popsi, Hazelnut, Kate, Lukey, Anne G, Zuri, Nikki, Jal, Slycett, Sarah, Miranda, Lightweight, Fishface, Juicy, Lainey, Pixie, AnnaCameron, Lukey, Elinor, Nixf01 and everyone else!      

Ladies, do any of you have any experience with trying to raise DHEA levels with herbs instead of pills?  I was wondering if any of you had any views on this.   I'm trying to decide which route to go myself.  

Jess x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

LJ - I'm also convinced that the increased trigger 15000 rather than 10000 had an effect too. xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tam - take note of what Donkey says!  Seems as though she has been through something very similar and dealt with it next cycle!

Kate -   hope you are ok but the timing has to be right

Jess - I haven't read about any herbs that increase DHEA so I can't help there; sorry!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*MissyG* - so, so sorry to read you got no eggs hon - sending you huge   

*Almond *- hope EC went well today!   

*Sobroody* - fantastic news re 4 fertilised embies - well done!  good luck for ET on Saturday   

*Swinny* - woohoo!!  re you now having a grade 1 defrostie on board - good luck for the 2ww    and hope it doesn't drive you too  - when is OTD?

*Lainey* - 10/10 is absolutely fantastic  - what a brilliant cycle so far! hope so much that you are soon home with some fab ambies on board - good luck sweetheart   

*Sonia7* - not sure if you are still reading hon - saw on ** that you got 6 eggs/3 fertilised - hope so much that ET went well today and good luck   

*Anne* - so sorry to hear they sacked Jas - the  !! lots of luck with going to an industrial tribunal - hope so much it all comes out in the wash and that he will soon be in a better job working for great people   

*LittleM* - thanks for posting the link to the DM article - so sorry for your loss  and wishing you lots of luck for this cycle    P.S. love the bearded lady pic! 

*Purple* - so sorry to hear Candy will lose an eye  hope so much it hasn't spread and that she is soon right as rain   

*Laura* - did you get calendar I sent hon?  hope you are all well 

*Ally *- woohoo - May 17th!! not long at all! so pleased that you have been accepted and hope so much they can help you   

Sorry for no more personals and that I haven't been posting so much - just been so busy this last week - have just about managed to keep up with reading the thread and keeping the list up to date - will post revised version in a mo  - please let me know if I got anything wrong 

Midwife appointment went well this week, am feeling great and today we ordered a travel-system pushchair (which is kindly being paid for by MIL  ) and baby car seat - all starting to feel a lot more real now! 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - start pill next cycle February '09 *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - due to start February '09 *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - early February 2009 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - currently stimming - EC 19/02/09*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - February 2009 - currently downregging - start stimming 27/2/09*Jal*3rd ICSI - Lister - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/02/09 *Lainey-Lou*5th IVF - LP - London/Cyprus - Jan/Feb 2008 - EC 18/2/09 - 10 eggs/10 fertlised *Lightweight*1st ICSI - February 2009 - currently downregging *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - currently stimming - EC ??/02/09*Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - currently stimming - EC ??/02/09*Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting ??/02/09 - 1st IVF at Lister March '09 if IUI doesn't work *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
1st IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - currently stimming - EC 17/02/09 - 6 eggs - 4 fert - ET 21/02/09*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - ET 19/02/09 *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - February '09 - start pill 14/02/09 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Elinor*  on 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09 *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - planning next cycle Feb '09 IM Barc'a*Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - LP - converted to timed sex - tested negative 15/02/09  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - January 2009 - 3 eggs - failed fertilisation  - will try again in March '09 *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 -tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Missyg*
1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - tested negative  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative 09/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All
(I wrote this last nite and couldnt post it -lost internet connection, so here it is now, not too out of date I hope-busy week this week and finding it hard to keep up!)
Just had a nite out with the girls, lots of fun and laughs about life and men mostly and helps put things in context and you realise that at my age 39 going on 40, issues abound about all sorts (not to diminish the fertility struggle in any way.

Lightweight, thanks, thats re assuring, would like to hear more about your schedule. Need to figure out if its logistically feasible. Is it a local private or NHS hops that does your scans or are you commuting for them?

LittleJenny- Thanks, you echo my sentiment, go for it first time. Just need to hear/know more of the logistics before I know for sure if it'll work doing it in London. Best of luck for this cycle.

Thanks Jal, 

elinor- good to hear your situation, my gut instinct is to go south.

Arlene- Welcome, am new here too. Lots of people know lots on here.....

Missey, you have been through so much. Maybe you need to allow yourself time under that duvet.Listen to your heart and give yourself some time out with some deep breathing
Donkey – v sorry to read of your BFN
Nixf01- I know what you mean, am considering taking a whole month out in London, getting my GP to do me a sick note. Lots to think about,

Thanks Little M, 

MadameJoJo- Lots of us on here with similarities. Was told too I had 10% of conception on clomid and IVF after an AMH test and honestly I am not sure I now want that info, as am going to continue regardless. would I be more optimistic/+ without the doc's 10% news? carrying on regardless trying to be positive.


x
xxx
MAG


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

posted same thing twice everyone, system went down and I didnt think it had posted.

Anne: Very sorry for what has happened. Bloody unfair. Jason hasnt done anything wrong here and needs to be strong with that. I think, like others have said, that in interviews it takes a bit of creativity careful rehearsal to 'reframe' what has happened. Right now it might seem impossible but that will change and things will again seem and then become possible with some faith.

x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Missyg.  So sorry to read your news.  Sending you lots of 

Anne and Jason.  I can't believe Jason's employers.  Like the others have said, get that appeal in and a claim for unfair dismissal if necessary.  Sending you  

Martha.  Try and stay positive, I know it is really hard.  I got pg on my last cycle with only one egg.

Steph.  Glad you are doing well and enjoying your pregnancy.

Ally.  Fanstastic news on going to Washington, so soon as well. You must be so pleased.

Sobroody.  Well done on your eggies

Almond  

Purple.  I hope things go well with Candy's Op.  My old boss had a one eye'd cat and we was very happy.  Enjoy spoiling her.

Sam.  Thanks for all the info you are postinng for us PR's

I have a question for those of you who take Marilyn Grenville vits.  Do you find they make you belch shortly afterwards.  Everytime I take them, and some other supplements from Marilyn Grenveille it is the same.  Like traped wind and uncomfortable burping.  I do suffer from indigestion in the form of trapped wind gennerally but the vits are really uncomfortable.
DH would say he wishes my wind was trapped    

I keep meaning to do personals to everyone but unfortunately my memory is so rubbish by the time I get half way through I forget.  I do admire those of you who can remember everyone at once.

Night night
Tracey


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am now PUPO today

I have 2 embryo's on board, one is a 10 cell and the other is an 8 cell.

Sadly the other embryo was a 5 cell and was too fragmented so no frosties.

I was on the short protocol at Midland fertility services in Aldridge (I used to go to Birmingham Womens Hosp.) and they have also done assisted hatching.

During all my new tests before the treatment, they did an ovarian reserve test which wasn't so clever, they wanted the result to be over 100 mine was 60. Also they tested me for blood clotting factors as my mum and her side of the family all had blood clotting issues also my little baby bethany died of a blood clot in the placenta. I did have a blood test to test blood clotting issues after we lost bethany and that came back ok. BUT they did not test for this specific factor and so Midland Fertility Services tested it and it came back positive so I have inherited my mums gene of blood clotting issues, because of this they have put me on Clexane injections to prevent blood clots which I started today.

This clinic seems to be testing a lot more than my other clinic did, the extra tests does cost but at the end of the day for me its a couple of months wages, thats how i look at it anyway. (Household bills can wait, this is far more important - LOL) but its a good job they have done these tests otherwise I will never know.

Anyway hope all is well

Sonia xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on being PUPO sonia.  I hope the clexane does the trick and you get a BFP.
I was very sorry to read of your loss of little Bethany


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Sonia    congrats on being PUPO x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Sonia -    Wonderful news! I think clexane really helped me before xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Donkey for the advice, much appreciated. I will ask the nurse at my next appointment.  Do you think Menopur or Puregon would be better than Gonal F.  Its a big step changing stimms in case i don't get as many eggs.
x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning Team PR

*Ally * - that's great news!!

*Purple * - hope Candy is ok and it hasn't spread.

*Donkey* - hope the doc sorts your bottom out!!Sorry but did make me laugh - as if we don't have enough to put up with!

*Kate* - can understand you being upset about delaying tx but it would be hard to go through tx whilst starting a new business as both are very stressful. May will be here before you know it and the business will be such a success you won't need to worry about money!

*Steph * - bump is looking impressive !! In terms of 'the list' - I am at the Chiltern and EC will either be 25th or 27th Feb - TBC

*Sonia * - Congrats on being PUPO!

Just back from the hospital and better news today!! I now have 6 follies. the lead one is 15.6 and the others are about 11 - 12 (she didn't actually measure them individually), womb lining 7.8. What do they like the womb lining to be? Is it over 8 or 10, can't remember . I was originally booked in for EC nxt Wed but I may have to keep stimming til Fri now. I really hope not as I am supposed to be running an event in London from 5pm the following Monday til Wed evening and there is no way I will go straight from ET to work but going to be really hard work trying to find someone to cover.

Better do some work, have a good Friday!!

J x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Morning everyone!

In response to Tracey's question about Marilyn Grenville's vitamins- I don't fiond they make me belch- but it makes my wee go green!  DH is taking the ones for men, and he noticed it too!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow Steph! Thanks for the list hunny! It's growing no end!

Glad your midwife app went well, I know I've said it before but your bump looks fab sweetie

Jal! woohoo lady! good follie growing there! fingers crossed you get to EC wed or find someone to cover   

Anne    to you and Jase

Thanks ladies for all your thoughts on Candy Girl

Hello to everyone else I'm afraid crap at personals at mo, 

Doesn't mean your not in our thoughts!

 &  

Sx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Morning

Jal, glad my   makes you laugh.  I did feel an idiot pulling down my knickers in front of the doctor who incidentally is at the same rugby club as dh (won't say he plays anymore as he's my parents age).  A true professional.

Tam glad that helped.  Don't know about changing drugs - next time I have the choice too as my clininc stocks both now.  I responded quicker and better first time on goanl F but slowly got more and better embies on Puregon the third time (don't know wht happened 2nd time).  It's s tough one and a decision I haven't yet made, sorry I can't help wth that.

Sonia congrats on being PUPO...enjoy as much as you can.

have a lovely day ladies

Donkey xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Have one follicle at 17.5, another at 9, so they say I have one. EC on Monday. The doctor at the Lister was useless, didn't understand that this one at least represents a chance for us. I asked him why he bothered asking us what we wanted to do if he'd already decided that we shouldnt' go ahead with EC. He said if it was free he'd say, 'Everybody should have it', but it's a case of it costs money. But the way I see it is it's not his money and it's not his place to decide. 

I'm gutted. I know it represents a chance and I've got to focus on that, but it feels so unlikely that it'll work. I know we've got Ezra, and I am ever ever ever thankful for that. I never forget our luck and I never will. But I feel I've let him down because he doesn't have a sibling, and that will always be my sadness  . 

Sorry, and thanks for listening to my rambling.

Martha
xxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Martha - I know you've heard it all before but you really do only need 1 and there are lots of stories on here where it has worked with only 1 ,    for EC.

Jx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sonia - congrats on being PUPO; sounds like you have a couple of good embies in there!  Looks like you are also responding well now which is fab.  I am SO PLEASED they tested you for clotting issues.  But I am also so sad that you may have been through so much when your actual issue is something which can easily be corrected.  Thank god your new clinic reviewed this. 

Mag - it really isn't over!  Focus on that golden follicle!    

Jal - congrats on your fab follies; I KNEW you'd be ok this cycle - even after your first scan I still had a good feeling!  

Tracey - I don't have a belching issue with Marilyn Glenville vits and I don't have green wee either, although it is pretty yellow with a distinctive aroma. 

Purple - hope Candy is doing ok.

Hazelnut - hi there

Steph - bump looks fab!

Almond - any news?

Tam - hope you are feeling better; it is an awful thing to go through but you have reason to be hopeful going forward.


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry in advance will have to keep this short as have to get some work done, but haven't posted for a while.

Anne -    I am trying to get my mouse to click on the hugs icon but it won't!! I am sending hugs anyway for you and J. It sounds like you have got some sources of support and taken some legal advice - also what others have said on here about (a) appeal and (b) tribunal - it's is pretty clearly unfair dismissal; but also in the meantime creative reframing of what has happened for cv purposes, and finding other positive reference providers from his hideous employer. I know it is always difficult postponing treatment, but I am glad the clinic got back to you and said a couple of months would not make a huge difference. Good to have reassurance on that. And you will feel beter going into a cycle if you can focus on that, without the job worries taking over too. All best wishes.

Ally - delighted you have heard back from Washington and will be going over in May! Just the idea of someone listening and possibly understanding is so refreshing sometimes....

Purps - so sorry about your cat! Hope she enoys being treated till next friday's op - fresh tuna steak does seem excessive, but I had a flatmate who gave the cat smoked salmon on a regular basis. If it makes her happy then go for it!

Martha - I am sending positive thoughts to your golden follie. It is definitely worth it, and I hope it is the one.

Donkey - was confused when I read your post, but then I reaad on and understood. Sometimes it is hard to keep everybody's details in your head - at least if your brain is anything like mine.... 

Everyone else - will try to post later but all good wishes esp to those having treatment or PUPO at the moment!

love
Elinor xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for you messages of support  

Wheels are in motion so we are going through the processes now.

Sonia- Lovely to hear from you again and well done Mrs PUPO!!!  

Martha- Hun, 17.5mm today could well be 23.5mm on Monday, they can grow 2mm a day hunny. Keep your tummy warm and drink 2ltrs water  a day to help (sorry if you're already doing this)
Sorry you're feeling so sad  

  to Ally, beachy,Kate, Nix, Nat, Popsi, Pix, Nikki2008, Mira, LJ, LW, Steph, Laura, Tracey, Swinny, Mag, Almond, Anna, Donkey,Zuri, Jal, Elinor, Purps, Catherine, Hazlenut, Lucy, Hayleigh, Sam,Ali

Off to Wales in the morning girls, anyone doing anything nice the weekend?

Anne
xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Martha.  I feel EXACTLY the same as you re a sibling.  No matter how much my head tells me to be thankful we have one beautiful child I feel I have failed him but not giving him a sibling.  A few months back I had decided we were definately giving up.  Gave away all my baby clothes thinking that would solidify things in my mind and now I am on a DE waiting list.

Anne.  Try and enjoy your lovely weekend in Wales without thinking about anything other than the here and now.

Sorry no more time.  One of by best friends has just been told at her probation review that things are not working and is now jobless so I had to go out for an hour to give her support.  I shouldn't be here in my lunch hour as I was out for an hour and a bit earlier this morning.

Back tonight

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello, just popping in to say hello!

tracey - i'll happily send back your clothes and lots more clobber (i have tons!) once you are preggo!   

love to everyone. xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Laura - hope the chiplets are doing well!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah they good, we just about to set off for our first visit to the par on myown... bit scared!    They are awake for alotof the day now so hard to keep them amused with all the other stuff I have to do!  

you ok?  Hows the TTC going?    Hows them twins?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Laura - so happy to hear our little chiplets are doing well.

Martha - my heart breaks for you xxxxxx I totally understand how you feel. I am so so thankful to have one child, but it doesn't mean that the dreams you had of your future aren't totally shattered, and that causes me terrible sadness and depression.  I've offered my husband a divorce, I look at my little one and I'm so sad that I can't give her a sibling.  There are other issues for us, in that she won't have any cousins either, so I worry about things like when her grandparents then us her parents are gone, she won't have any living family at all.  I hate that I can't give her a sibling.

You do have one golden egg, you have this chance, so hold onto that for now. Are you thinking about converting to IUI or is EC better for you?

Hi Elinor, LJ, and Anne xxx

Sam xxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Sam - thank you for your understanding. That is exactly how I feel (my SIL is having problems having children, and my brother, in his 40s, isn't even in a relationship, so it's likely Ezra won't have any cousins, either. My own cousins have children so I have to be thankful for that, I guess). Unfortunately IUI isn't an option as DH's sperm count is so low (at best 5 million, at worst 1.2 million or even less). Like you said, we just have to hold on to this one. The sonographer said the follie looked lovely, and that my lining is 'juicy', so I guess I have to just carry on and hope.

Tracey - I think about the baby clothes in the cellar and want to cry when I think of giving them away. But I guess I might be with you soon. I think we'll be revisiting talk of other options xx

Anne - thinking of you and DH today. Hope you slept ok last night - hard after shocks like that.

I'm exhausted, and puffy from crying. Attractive...
xxxxxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

On a lighter note, I have to tell you all that Ezra looked at my bearded lady picture and said, 'Mummy!' What does that tell you?....


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph - thanks for the list

Sonia - congrats on being PUPO, stick embies stick!   

Jal - congrats on the follies and great linning (only needs to be 8mm +) 

Martha    As the others said it only takes one! Lol at Ezra!

Happy Friday team PR! 

I got the call this am. All 4 embies progressed over night so we are booked in for et 11am tomorrow.   x2 are grade 1's  x2 are grade 2's so we probably won't get to freeze the 2. I have an accupuncture appt at 4pm tomorrow...she said she will do pressure points instead of needles as she will be treating me as if I am pg. Anyone else had this done after et?

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Well done Anna  

Well, I have just had the results of my latest AMH test and it's now 1.78 Pmol so it's dropped from 6.32Pmol in october to this.
I am giving up now, whats the point


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Anna, how are you feeling?  Hope it all goes well.

Have a good weekend everybody, I'm off to Norfolk to stay with some friends on their farm- can't wait! It's always so lovely and relaxing there.

xxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Anne     I don't know much about AMH levels but I'm sure all is not lost. I'm sure the girls on here will be able to help you with facts. There IS a point, and it can happen for you. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne     You're having an very ****y time of it at the moment, so unfair     

Hazel - nervous! Will be glad when they are in my tummy


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes I echo what Anna has said- Anne, really sorry you're having such a terrible time  

Martha- wishing you all the best   xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Anne   I am so sorry honey. That’s the last thing you needed. Hope you are both ok, what's the plan are you going to go for unfair dismissal? xx

Anna – As my last two fresh cycles went really well and my embie quality was good, its kind of a process of elimination as to why it hasn’t worked so far. We had Karotyping tests done to check for abnormalities in either mine or Paul’s DNA and they were fine. My consultant was going to send us for the NK Cells tests but as they’re so expensive, he just said that if tests showed raised NK cells all that they would do was treat me with steroids (Prednisolone) and as the steroids won’t do any harm he just went ahead and suggested that we just encoporate this into our protocol as it can’t hurt. Quite refreshing really that he didn’t want to send us for even more expensive tests. I started taking my Prednisolone from Day 1 of my cycle and will continue them until the pregnancy test and beyond if it’s a BFP. Good luck for tomorrow matey. We will both be PUPO then xx

Martha – It only takes one hun. Hang in there xx

Laura - OTD is the 6th of March but I am back to work on the 5th so going to test on the 4th.

Purple – Hope Candy is ok xx

Ally – Great news matey xx

Jal –    

Beachy – Hello chuckles, our voicemails keep chatting to each other. Give you a bell in a minute xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Dear dear Anne, your amh is bad, we all know this, and it is a terrible terrible blow to get such bad news, I know how every bad result just pulls you down. I cried for days when I got my FSH of 42 on Monday this week.

.....but it's still more than double mine, Ally's, Pixies, Kate's, Ali27s, and a lot of other women who have got pregnant and had babies!  Before you completely give up, remember I feel pregnant in nov with an amh of 0.1, Pix got to ET on her last cycle, and we can send you lots of links of women who have fallen pregnant with amh of 0.1 or even undetectable amh.  The other thing to remember is, amh is only useful to doctors "up until you have done a cycle of ivf", as how you performed on your last IVF cycle is more predictive of how you will preform on future IVF cycles than your AMH result.  So you need to remember that the number of eggs you got on your last cycle is the most predictive result you have so far, not your amh level ok.

Martha - you just hold onto the hope of your one golden follie.  We can all revist our other options after if we need too.  Thank god we do have other options, 30 years ago this would not have been the case.

Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - hunny dont panic its just another number      

Hope everyone is ok, am trying to give myself a bit of breathing space for a few days cos i've become slightly obsessive about ff and ttc  however just cant help myself 

Martha - it only takes one hunny and ur's is a good one so go for it   

Anna good luck with et tomoz hope all goes well  

Sonia congrat on being pupo swettie,      for sticky embies for you  

Hello to everyone else i am reading and lurking but just not posting as much, please dont think i dont care about you all because i do     Just finding things a bit difficult, loads to think about all that type of crap.    

Love  Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - are you sure your AMH hasn't been impacted by your IVF cycle immediately preceding your test.  I can't remember where I read it but I seem to recall that AMH levels can drop following IVF.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

It's ok Kate, we understand.  sometimes we all need to try to focus on something other than our fertility for a while to make us see that fertility isn't the only thing in life.  

Almond \ Julia - I haven't heard from you since Thursday.  Hoping everything went ok for you.  Big hugs ok. 

Signing off now girls.

All my love for a happy weekend to you all.

Sam xxxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a quickie as I'm going to clean the house so it's all nice for the wkend!!

SoBroody - excellent news - I have a good feeling for you   

AnneG - you've had a really crappy week    so it's bound to seem really bad now BUT you got 3 egss on your last cycle so there is a point! I agree with whoever said that your last cycle is more indicative than a number. Go and have a lovely weekend with J and try to put forget this week for the next 2 days.

J x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne Hunny   

The world has dumped sh1t on you this week, but we know you and hunny even though it doesn't feel like it you will bounce back! Forget AMH! if it was so important they would have insisted mine was done, none of the figures are absolutes in this game otherwise Ally's thread wouldn't exist and none of the PR ladies would have bumps or babes. 

It's not surprising you feel so low after the week you've had, just lean on us for a while and we'll see you through this dark patch and before you know it Jase's work sit will be sorted and you'll be back on this rollercoaster with the rest of us!

Kate hunny     thinking of ya!

All those in treatment right now sending     vibes

Laura new pic is gorg!!!!!!

Hugs to everyone


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - I know you will be really gutted but your result doesn't make sense and I suspect, horrible though it sounds, the Lister will ask you to have it done again.  I read a study recently which involved women being tested for AMH on two occasions 4 years apart (aged approx 39 and 43 at the two times) and the average drop was 0.7 ng/ml which is about 5 pmol/l.  This was over 4 YEARS!  They always go on about how AMH is relatively stable, doesn't decline that fast etc. so this is completely out of whack!  I think that one of two things has happened - either your ovaries have been impacted by your IVF cycle OR there is a lab error.  AMH is quite a hard test to do, is not a common test and errors happen.  I had one with AMH and I was so worried until I got it restested and another lady came on here once all worried cos she had virtually undetectable AMH and yet had 15 follies on an AFC.  It was clearly a lab error.  Personally I would get on the phone to the Lister and ask about this - I think you may be reassured in that they will agree it doesn;t make sense.

Please don't give up.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Found it!!

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/18/2/328

AMH declines quite drastically during an IVF cycle. I suspect yours may still be recovering.

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne. Just want to pop on and say, don't take notice of the AMH result.  I can't see how the number of eggs you have left can have decreased in such a short time.  AMH is so new, it is not the magic predictor of your reserve, just a rough indication.  If it were an exact science i would have got 3 eggs instead of 1 as my AMH was the same as yours I think.  

Try and have a nice weekend in your lovely hotel.
xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just popping in to give Anne a virtual hug       or two - thinking of you xx

Anna the 2 grade 2 embies can they still not be frozen? I am really confused re the freezing in the UK and over here, i have 3 frozen but no idea the quality because they freeze here just after fertlisation and before splitting into any cells (as I have mentioned before its the law here) so when i hear that you have 2 grade 2 but they probably wont freeze it just seems a waste because I know people have and do get pregnant with grade 2 or less embies? can someone explain this? I just think it's a terrible waste - or maybe I am deluded and that my 3 frozen embies may be useless and if i was in the UK i may not have even got any frosties - very confused by it all

but besides all that wishing you lots of luck tomorrow Anna and I hope the other two are good enough to freeze x

Hello everyone else - thinking if you all x

Oh and just want to say great news Ally re washington  

x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - if, when you speak to the Lister, they suggest that AMH levels are not affected by an IVF cycle then draw their attention to this study.  Also, point out that they are the ones who always advise that AMH doesn't fluctuate etc. so that there must be a reason.    

anna - sounds like things are going brilliantly for you!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/20/7/1814

here is another - it is basically showing that the decline in AMH during an IVF cycle is less in those with PCOS, but still happens. I really do not think that an AMH result in the AF directly after an IVF cycle can be accurate. 

/links


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Zuri - I have been told they will only freeze grade 1 embies. Don't know why. Think I read someone say its because they are less likely to survive the thaw? I agree seems like a total waste to me


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all
Hope you all have lovely weekends.

DH back from working up North (been away 11 days).  So hanging loose here for the weekend and have his son who's 7 and lovely. Me, I've been working and playing too hard this week. But you just get so sick of being careful. Needed to mark the fact that 4mths on clomid and being careful hasnt worked and its off to the next stage, IVF. DH supports us doing treatment in London. Think I should make an initial appt there and suss out the protocol they suggest to see if it will work from a practical point of view. Having more wine tonight then will stop! Just made an apple pie and some soup, domestic goddess that I am (not!)

sonia7- good luck with it all, you deserve a good outcome.

Jal - best of luck to you too.


LittleJenny - you're a star with all your knowledge!


x
MAG


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I think some hugs are needed...

Anne  

Martha  

tracey  

sam  


and Anna    

Have a good evening

Love, donkeyxxx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Just dropped in to say hi.  Sorry no personals, but thinking of you all.    

Anne - I think the girls are right, I don't think you should get concentrate too much on that AMH result. Not only might it be low because of your last tx, but not everyone thinks its the best predictor of ovarian response.  Before my last IVF at C&W my consultant didn't think it worthwhile testing me for it.  He said my reponse to the IVF drugs would be the best indicator of what kind of condition my ovaries were in. 

On a completely separate note, does anyone out there have any experience of Phosphotidylserine supplements for helping to improve egg quality?  I'm going to see my naturopath next week to review my diet, supplements etc and I believe this is one of the things we're going to discuss. 

Have lovely weekends ladies.  Hope you're all planning some good TLC times for yourselves.  

Jess x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx purps hunny      thanx anne and sam too    

Just wanted to say thanx to everyone for all the help on here the last few months, but think i know when im beaten, and i really have had enough at the moment.  Hope all ur dreams come true each and every one of you.

Love Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate just checked in was very   to see that you are feeling so beaten. It's so hard to keep going honey pie, it takes every last ounce of strength and courage and sometimes it feels impossible to find anymore supplies of it!! I know that I have felt that a lot recently but I have bounced back and so will you sweetheart. We are all here for you. I know it is easy for me to say (and god I wish I could take my own advice  ) but you, me, and all the other poor responders WILL get through this. I know this because I have NEVER seen as much courage, bravery, love, humility or humour as I have seen on this thread over the past year and these are all qualities that you need to get there, you have all these in abundance. Lots of love. A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate   think you need some of these


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - Jess is right; my sister's was never tested either - they knew it would be bad from her FSH and they just had to see how she responded.  Also, clinics simply cannot say how AMH doesn't fluctuate, only declines slowly etc. and say this result is accurate given your last one.  They simply CANNOT have it both ways.  I am convinced your recent tx has thrown things out of whack and I really would raise this with the Lister; I personally don't think they should have requested you do ANY tests immediately after an IVF cycle - your body needs time to recover.  I would raise this with them.

Kate - really sorry you feel so beaten; i hope it passes

Beach - hi there

Ally -


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Kate sorry you feel so low      

dxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just got back from the hospital and have 2 8 cell Grade 1 embies on board! Saw the consultant embriologist who said this was a great result and the best possible scenario considering my age and the low amount of eggs retrieved. With these factors he gave us a 35 - 40% chance of pregnancy! The other two embies were a grade two and grade 3. He said they only freeze grade 1's as they have found the other grades don't survive the thaw. They use vitrification. Oh and we have a pick of the dots right up in the lining. 
Anyhow I'm now in the 2ww and PUPO and feeling very chilled thanks to the diazapan!  
Anna x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anna - that is a brilliant result!  Great news! Now you can just relax!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All
I know i haven't been on for a long time, i hope some of you remember me.  My friend has been on DHEA for the last 6 months and has just had embryo transfer (with just one embie), should she now stop the DHEA or continue?  She was taking 25mg twice a day up until embryo transfer.
Thank you very much


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Anna - that's wonderful news!!! Rest up now. Well done xx

Cath - From what I gather, she should stop now, but it would probably be best to check with her doctor. 

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful day today.  I hope the sunny weather manages to cheer us all up.

Cath.  Re DHEA, some say might as well stop at EC as it would have done its job of improving egg quality. Some say continue until you get to the end of your 2ww.  Personally I would stop at EC or ET as there is no point in continuing unless you get a BFN in which case you can just start again.

Anna, fantastic news PUPO girl.

Kate.  Sorry you are feeling so down.  Give yourself time to think about whether you are ready to give up.  If you are then that is the best thing for you.  I found that I thought I was but two months later decided I wasn't.      

I must get round to organising somewhere for those of us who are meeting on Sunday 1st March.  Ally, do you have any west London suggestions, I know at least two of you are from West.  I have to come in from outside London so unless it it near Waterloo then anywhere is as easy.

Tracey


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Cath - I think at CHR they recommend stopping when you get a BFP; however, I would say that by ET it has done its job so no harm in stopping now; as Tracey says she can always start up again if she gets a BFN.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

What a gorgeous spring like day today   I have been feeling rather guilty that I have done no personals for ages and as Ben is out tonight I thought I would use the opportunity to catch up on the goings ons.

Kate - hon, I re read your message about feeling beaten and it sounded frighteningly like a 'goodbye' post. If so I really hope that this is only temporary as we will miss you so much and if you are feeling [email protected] we want to help you  

Anne - hope you are having a lovely weekend with J. I am really hoping that you get a BFP this month so that you can tell the cons where to stick that new AMH result!! Remember to PM your address.

Pix - hope you are having a lovely chill - sounds like work was pretty hectic last week, hope at least it kept your mind off things   Can you PM me your address too please hon.

Laura - hope you had a lovely day out with the chips! How long did it take to get to the end of your street!! If you had a £ for every coo eh!!! 

Catherine - undies sound fab - and 3 sets!! Great shopping!! 

LJ - you sound much more chilled on the ttc, are you just being chilled with us or are you really feeling calmer about things??  

Steph - really glad the midwife appointment went well and that things are becoming more real for you, you can really enjoy getting all the bits together now  

Mir - where are we at with the bobsters hand? I remember seeing he was going to have some therapy, when will that be? How are things in general with you?

Sam - hope you are having a lovely weekend with your DH and bubba, hope you are not doing research!! I have decided next plan is to email Dr Check and see what he has to say for himself, that will prob be my last ditch attempt at any thoughts of IVF.

Purps - how is candy girl? Hope that DH is not under the covers this weekend - he would have missed a gorgeous day if he was  

Anna - congrats pupo lady!! 

Zuri - how are things going love? 

Natasha - hope you are okay hon  

Nix - looking forward to seeing you next week!!  

Tracey - places to meet in West London - I am quite west so would be a bit far for people to come, I will have a think though   as I never go out I am a bit out of touch!! I assume we are talking about lunchtime? I am getting a bit of jip off my mum and dad as I was supposed to spend the weekend with them but as it is Nix's only time for a while I really want to work it out  

Donks - your IPL thingy sounded interesting, I would love that as i swim lots and find it hard between waxes!! Sorry to hear about the hives honey!! Maybe funny for us but not so funny for you eh  

Jess - well done on booking the Lister hon, def move in right direction. Re DHEA don't know about herbs for sorting DHEA levels. I have taken the tablets on and off since July. Still not 100 % sure how I feel about it so am off them at the mo (spect I will be guzzling them again come monday!!)

Swinny -      for 2ww hon x

Missy hon - I hope you are having an okay weekend. Must still feel very bruised and battered. I remember having twinges in my ovaries for weeks after my last tx which just felt like such a reminder of what could have been, hope yours are not being as cruel  

Martha - Hi sorry I havent really said hello yet. Your bearded lady picture made me laugh so much i spat my food out! And your little boys comment - PRICELESS!! I am very very sorry to hear about you losing your twin   my heart goes out to you, that must have been so traumatic for you. 

Hayley - have a wonderful weekend in Norfolk, Ben is from there so we go up quite a lot - LOVE IT!!  

Beachy hope you are having a lovely weekend x

I actually have rsi now   so have to stop and I know I havent mentioned everyone but may pop back and do a little more later xxxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry for no personals at the moment. I'm panicking. I'm just about to do my trigger injection, but I've got a feeling I may have ovulated already. I don't know why. I can't feel any movement in my ovaries, whereas I did before. I'm hoping it's because I haven't done a stimming injection today. Could this be it? I'm also more aware of my womb (feels a little crampy) but could that be because I'm now not aware of my ovaries?!!

Aaaghghghhh!!!

Martha
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Martha - Its so hard but please try not to panic  those ovary twinges come and go really they do (and thats not just coming from me, loads of girls have lost their twinges during stimming and gone on to get great eggs). Best thing you can do is make yourself a nice warm drink, snuggle on the sofa this evening and see if you can get your DH to massage your feet or something to relax you. Not long now and you will be there. If you are really concerned make sure they scan you before your EC (or do they do that automatically?). I am sure everything is fine, as you are obviously (and understandably) anxious about it you are probably noting more what is happening xxxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just want to say thank you for all your lovely messages and pms - I really, really appreciated them all. 

I haven't been on much mainly because I have to fight with DP over his laptop at the moment but also because I have been completely wiped out. I don't know if it is coming off the steroids or the GA come down or just the sudden drop off from all the drugs but today I slept until 4pm! I am having period like pains already and had some spotting - is this not crazily early?? 

I also am having symptoms I haven't had for a while which I got right at the start of all my fertility issues - i get a build up of pressure in my ear and if it gets too bad it can result in a sudden vertigo attack - complete loss of sense of balance and I throw up for 4 hours - I was told I had Menieres disease but I know it is all to do with my hormone imbalances and the fact it is happening now after being propped up by hormone drugs for the last 2 months just confirms this to me. Anyway it is very stressful as I get no warning so I could be anywhere and just get hit by an attack - all I can do is get someone to call an ambulance as I can't even stand up. It is making me think I just want to get onto HRT and give up this fight, I think if it wasn't for this I would feel braver but it is doing my head in - I feel like I am on a boat all the time too. Got my appointment with POF doctor on Monday so will see what he says.

So I had started to feel like giving EPP a go but am now wondering if I can deal with waiting to see if my hormones balance enough to get a normal cycle. I am starting to think the more important thing is to create a life, a brother or sister for DS, a son or daughter for us not to put myself or my family through anymore of this. I was thinking about my DS and how really you wouldn't know he was mine, everyone always says he looks like DP anyway. It doesn't matter where he came from, what matters is that he is loved and loves. 

Ally - great you are going to Washington! Have you anymore info on this? Thanks for your pm.  I hope I can come on Sunday so look forward to catching up. 

Kate - sorry you are feeling so low.  

Martha - I am wishing you lots and lots of luck for Monday - please let you get a good one. I know how much it will mean to you and boy does this thread need a new miracle! I read your article when I was sitting in a doctors waiting room a few weeks ago - it made me cry. It is lovely to meet you in a 2D way!! Thanks for your kind message last week.    

Anne - OMG I am so so sorry to read the tough times you have been having. Poor Jason. You have been getting some great help from LJ and others on here so that is fantastic. I hope you have managed to have a lovely time in Wales. I know my latest attempt doesn't say much for low AMH but I did get pregnant naturally in September and you did get 3 eggs so I would not give up if I was you. I probably wouldn't give up myself if it wasn't for my other health issue. 

Lots of love to everyone else. 

Missy xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Missy lovely to see you    I'm sure your exhaustion is yo r body's way of dealing with the stress it has been through.  If you need to sleep then do, your body can then recover.  look after yourself  

Ally lovely to see you too and you seem a little perkier  . I know what you mean about the dhea / vitamins - one minute I'm convinced they are doing me good, the nextt I think it's a load of rubbish  

Martha try not to stress I'm sure you haven't ovulated.  Even though you didn't do a stimmimg imjection did you do the suppresant one? ( I had ovitrelle)>  I spoke to the nurse about this at great length as I was stimming for so long and i was worried that the lead follie would get too big and ovulate in the hope that the others would catch up.  Anyway...she said as long as I was taking the ovitrelle I definitely wouldn't ovulate.  Hope that helps  

I hope everyome else is ok, my   is a lot better, a bit 'scarred' with vague lumps but not so itchy!!  

Lots of love, donkey xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Martha - everything went quiet for me before my trigger then when I got to ec I was worried I had ov'd already, but I hadn't ...so try not to worry! Good luck for Monday!

Donkey - glad your bum is better!  

Missy - sorry you're feeling pants, do take it easy  

Thanks for all the  . 

Day 2 off the 2ww and I'm going  loopy already   DH jolted the car yesterday (driving me back from accupuncture) and I lurched foward and my heart was pounding. Convinced myself he has damaged the embies   He was driving so I could 'relax'   Was not impressed! 

Went out for a lovely Italian meal, DH had all the wine and two glasses of bubbly and got bloto (his brother called in and bought us a glass each) whilst I enjoyed my water. I did remind him that if this fails we are going straight into another tx with no break! (in order to get the free tx I have to be scheduled before I'm 37.5, I turn 37.5 end of March. 

We agreed that if the 1st 2 tx's fail I'll take a break for 3 months before going private and he will take me some where on a nice holiday. During e/t the doctor asked me what was my fave holiday destination, I said Malaysia and asked dh if he would take me back. He said 'I can't excatly refuse can I  

Anyway happy Sunday team PR
Anna x 
Anna x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I joined the thread ages ago (in terms of pages) and I'm struggling to keep up. So I thought I would just say hi and read through all the news I've missed afterwards. I hope everyone is doing ok.  

I had my follow up consultation at the Lister on Friday. It was ok but any of these visits tends to send me into a negative spiral. I guess its just the reminder once more of how bad things are for us. Its seems once we've done all that can be done it really is down to luck which is a bit hard for me to hear. The discussion about DE was also hard but at least I don't instantly cry when I talking about it. Today I have stoppped the chocolate and the wine   and feel much more positive. Our next cycle will be April/may - baseline scan just before Easter.
I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Martha - hope you are feeling better today  

Anna - DH   don't worry though, your embies will be safely tucked away in there! I know what you mean about having a holiday. I am DESPERATE for one. Can't seem to get a straight answer out of DH!!

Donks - glad the itching has subsided  

Missy - Oh hon - I cannot believe what you have been contending with. I feel for you so much and having to think through all these really important decisions at the same time, thats really tough. Has your consultant connected this problem with POF, is HRT likely to stop that happening? I will try and PM you some Washington Info later xxxx 

Suzie - hello - I know what you mean about the consultations. Try and pick yourself up and focus on your next cycle, it really could work this time      and then you will have worried about DE for nothing!! I hope this is the case!  

I need to do some exercise today I am a heffa!! Oh and try and do something with my hair which I had chopped off on Friday  . 

Love Y'all xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Team PR - I triggered on Friday and looks like I ovulated yesterday so I am officially on the 2ww. Despite the low probability of timed intercourse working I am already imagining what life will be like with twins  

Suzie - sounds like we might be cycle buddies, I also stopped chocolate and wine today but had a rather generous helping of both yesterday  

Anna - no way did that jolt hurt your embies they are far to small and protected to be impacted by something like that, nice attempt by your DH to relax you so  

Anne - hope you had a lovely time in Wales   not sure what the point was in advising you to take AMH and FSH, they already know you are a poor responder and surely last cycle is more predictive than those test results  

Missy - sorry to hear you are not feeling well   

Tracey - would also like to meet on March 1st, I live in West-London but can travel  

Cath - I stopped DHEA during stimming but in my case that was because of my high NK cells, DHEA stimulated the immune system

Kate -   that was not a good bye message was it? 

Ally - love the sound of Washington  

Donkey - oh hives not nice, glad itching is getting better  

Martha - as long as you took suppressant you would not have ovulated


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone.
I don't think I can manage personals, my brain is a piece of jelly today. I had to hold it together so much last week then drank so much I am catching up with myself today.

But I have read everyones posts and just want to offer my support to everyone, esp those who are struggling so hard at the mo.

Have pretty much decided to try for treatment at Lister though I am nervous of the logistics of doing it from the Northwest. Will arrange an appt to talk it through with them.
I am pretty new to this thread and hope you guys are ok with me being here. I haven't had IVF yet but figured given my low amh and lack of response on clomid + age, I have a pretty good chance of being a poor responder. Thats a rather late way of introducing myself. I joined this thread pretty quickly, in a state anxiety, as most things are around fertility, trying to find a way forward with it all. The support here we give to each other (reading others advice, help, support is great) is invaluable.

I have a question regarding DHEA. I notice alot of people refer to it in their threads. Is it something that clinics advise  to take? Am going to try to get my GP to do bloods again,  FSH, Thyroid function, vitamin D , iron levels and testosterone levels. Is it advisable to wait for testosterone levels before embarking on DHEA? I want to begin first TX before my 40th in mid may, hopefully mid April.

XXXXXXMAG


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nikki -   for 2ww. That is so funny about twins, Sam and I were having that conversation the other day   good to be positive though and this really could be a reality for you!! 

Hey Mag - of course you are welcome here!! Although I hope you turn out not to be a PR, get loads of eggs at EC, get pregnant with twins on first IVF and never need to post here again!! Re DHEA this is hormone supplement which is not available over the counter in this country, so you have to buy over www from www.dhea.com or www.biovea.com. It is supposed to increase eggs and quality in PR's  but the jury is still out. Miranda really thinks it helped her conceive little Robert and there are lots more who feel it has helped. Most people take 50-75mg. Most consultants will say, try it but won't guarantee it will help. I have taken it since July 08 on and off, I don't think it has helped me so I am trying to decide whether I stop taking it or not. I have stopped but am just as likely to start again next week as I cannot decide!! You are recommended to take it for 4 months before tx so you really want to get going, although others have said that the effects have been apparent after 3 weeks. I didn't get my testosterone checked before, I did it after 6 weeks to see how it has risen (so that i could then adjust my dosage). There are others who know more than me but just thought I would tell you what i know! Good luck sorting the logistics of the Lister, it is a very good clinic in my opinion x

/links


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I think I have now caught up! Hi to everyone though.

Ally - I just wanted to say good luck for Washington! It sounds exciting!   Please let us know how it goes. I think you are right I just have to pick myself up. I’m trying to distract myself with stuff like putting up photos and sorting our house out. I really hope you are right I really want our biochild but will go down de route if we have to.

Anne – I’m so sorry to hear about Jason. I’m so sorry to hear about your AMH result. Can they re-test? From what I understand AMH is a difficult tests and others have reported that there have been big differences in their results.    

Martha – I’m so sorry things haven’t gone as well as you had hoped. Hopefully this egg will be the one. Good luck!    
Purple72 – sorry to hear about your cat.

Kate – it is hard thinking of delaying tx and I hope the short break gives you time to relax (easier said than done I know).

Jess – I’m also at the Lister perhaps we will be cycling at the same time.

Swinny – good luck for the 2ww    . I hope you have lots to keep you occupied. I thought I was going to go crazy before the end of it.

Sonia – Good luck for the 2ww. I hope you get that BFP!  Glad to hear that the clinic are doing lots more tests. Its much better knowing that everything that can be done is being done.

Jal – good luck with the ec. I think a womb lining over 7.5 is good. So I’m sure you”ll be fine. I had a little bit of spotting and mine dropped to 5mm. I was worried but by the time we got to et it was thick.

Anna – that’s fantastic news! Good luck!  

Hazelnut – have a good time at the farm.

Missy – Hope you feel better!  

Nikki – why have you stopped the wine and chocolate already?   Me I just started on the wine again. I'm cycling April/May.

Mags – Welcome! Hopefully you won’t be a PR. DHEA is an experimental drug and seems to work for some but not for others. I've been ambivalent about taking it because I have endo and Dhea is meant to be a precusor for testosterone and oestrogen (oestrogen may well be a problem for endo).

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, sorry I havent posted for a few days and thank you so much for all your good wishes. I had to banish myself from the internet the day before my EC because everything I read was sending me crazy, making me feel negative, doubt my clinic etc etc. So I had to take a firm hand with myself and ban myself from reading!

Anyway the good news was that I got 4 eggs at EC on Thurs and 2 fertilised and I had 2 embies put back yesterday. I was absolutely over the moon with that, feel so grateful to have got to this stage and I think whatever happens I always will be. So now on 2ww ...

Ally - congratulations on getting accepted on the study, was so happy for you when I read that. and so fast as well! 

Anne - so sorry to read about Jason's job and also the amh test  . Thank god lj was about to point out that it can fluctuate. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, I am thinking of you

Kate - so sorry to read you are having such a hard time as well and I am thinking of you   

Missyg - so sorry to read your news and also about the return of horrible symptoms  good luck at your appt tomorrow. I love what you wrote about the most important thing being to create a life, I will remember that. Thinking of you 

Martha - good luck!   

Anna/sobroody - congratulations!!

Well ladies I still dont think I can trust myself on the internet for a while, as everything I read about what other people are doing seems to send me into a bit of a spin   so until I can be trusted I am going to have to stay away for a bit, or at least not read quite as much as I have been! but I will chat to you all v soon

Really sorry for lack of personals, love to all of you and thank you so much for your support over the past couple of weeks
xxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi girls

I am completely new to FF and posted my first message on the newcomers section yesterday.  Was advised to try this thread as I am a PR.  So far have had one attempt at IVF in Nov/Dec last year which was converted to IUI due to lack of sufficient follies.  Started cycle #2 in Feb (short protocol) and going for EC on Weds 25.  Only have 5 follies (3 of which are any good) so don't really know if that is good or not.  Am living overseas so struggling to understand everything and there is a distinct lack of information.  All it seems to consist of is what to do and when.  No why or advice on how to achieve better results etc.  As for so called "alternative" therapy - forget it - it just isn't recognised in this backward place! 

Have read so many posts on this thread and continue to be so proud of womankind for being so supportive and lovely to each other. Would really like to join your thread - would that be OK?  

Wing Wing X


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi 

Welcome Wing Wing to the thread. I'm sure you"ll find that FF is filled with support and info. Good luck for Wednesday  .

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Ally1973,  for your welcome, for the input and the + on Lister and DHEA.


almond: Good luck! It can be pretty compulsive being online so understand you needing to step back

Wing Wing, welcome and I am sure you will find this thread helpful and hope all goes well on Weds

Offline for a few days, working in London minus the laptop (prob need a break from it anyway!)

xMAG


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Almond - Yay!! Happy 2ww!!

Wing wing - of course you are welcome - good luck with EC on wednesday, come back and we will try and keep you sane during your 2ww.

A xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Wing wing welcome, I'm sure you will find this thread really helpful.  Good luck on weds.  

Almond - totally understand the need for some 'quiet time', we're here when you need us.  

Nikki and anna   for 2ww.

I'm very tired been gardening all weekend, back to school tomorrow  

Love donkey xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Girls, thank you so much for your reassuring replies. I really do feel like I've ovulated, though - I've got uterine cramping, and also my (sorry for TMI) discharge isn't stretchy anymore. It just feels like I'm over the 'brow' of ovulation and onto the next stage of my cycle. I forgot to say, the treatment before last I ovulated early so I have a history of it. Well, I guess I'll know tomorrow morning but I'm feeling really dejected at the moment   . Sorry to grumble...again
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Martha - I really hope that this isn't the case - really I do  

Donks - well done for gardening, I had planned to do a bit but didnt   I did go for a long power walk/ run so at least I did something!

Anne - hope you and J had a wonderful time  

Ben cooked a gorgeous curry for dinner, can hardly move xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie to say:

*LittleM* - good luck for EC tomorrow - really hope you do have a golden egg in there   

*Sonia* - so glad all has gone well this cycle and that you are now on 2ww - good luck sweetie   when do you test?

*Anne* - so, so sorry to hear about Jas, and that life is just being so horrible to you both at the moment  - hoping that your luck will soon change for the better with lots of lovely things coming up in the future    - sending you huge 

*Wing wing* - welcome and good luck at EC on Wednesday   

*Almond* - yay!!  good to hear that you are now on the 2ww with 2 lovely embies - good luck sweetie    - when do you test? 

*Nikki *- good luck for your 2ww also    when do you test?

*Suzie* - so sorry you got a BFN on 16th  good luck for next cycle in April/May   

*Sobroody* - good luck for 2ww    - sorry your hubby pranged the car and glad you are OK  - when do you test? 

*Missy *- good luck for appointment with POf doc tomorrow   

*CathJ* - I remember you!  so sorry to read on your profile that your last cycle didn't work  - lots of luck to both you and your friend   

Hi Ally, Tracey, Donkey, Mag, LittleJen and all the rest of the gang - lots of love to all 

Had a lovely time at a fellow FF (GuitarAngel)'s baby shower this afternoon and ate lots of scrummy cakes, then had a late sunday dinner at my Mum's  feel so stuffed!

xxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph - your day sounded lovely xx

Kate - hope you are okay hon  

Missy - who are you seeing tomorrow? 

A xxxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Ally - I am seeing Dr Panay - Sam has seen him. 

God I know what you mean about ovaries hurting as a cruel reminder - painful!

Hi Steph!

Missy xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening Ladies

So much has happened since I was last here - that'll teach me to go away for the weekend!

Anne - so sorry to hear about Jas and your AMH      - I do hope you had a lovely weekend in Wales.

Sarah, Sonia, Anna and Almond - congrats on being PUPO - sending loads of    

Ally -      that you're off to Washington - good on you for trying something else - I love your picture!!

Purple - hope Candy is doing OK and you're not stressing too much about her op      I hope she's enjoying her fine dining!!! 
Donkey - glad to hear the  is getting better and that you've had a good half term - I should be planning my assembly for tomorrow, but I'd much rather be on here, so I'll probably make it up as I go along (as usual!!).     

Kate - we'll miss you if you go - but can understand if it gets too much - I hope that DH's new business goes well and that you are able to start tx again later in the year if you want to.     

Jess - thanks for the good wishes   - I see that you have had womb lining issues - have you tried Viagra or acupuncture? I managed to get mine from 5.9 last month to 7.4 this month and the only difference was that I'd had three acu sessions that cycle. LJ is our DHEA expert, and if she's not heard of the herb form, I doubt it exists.

Steph - thanks for doing the list for us - your bump looks lovely!!

Martha      that everything goes OK for you and that you haven't ovulated early.

LJ - I never cease to be amazed at your knowledge and level-headed approach - I am genuinely impressed and hope that doesn't sound patronising - it's not supposed to, I promise.

Nikki - good luck on your 2ww.   

Welcome to Wing Wing

    to everyone else, - and sorry that I haven't mentioned you in person.

I was basted on Friday so have started the dreaded 2ww as well - at least the cyclogest gives me an excuse for farting again!!!!!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and has a good week.  

Catherine xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

For those who are coming to the meet up on Sunday 1st.  There are a few from West London so how about Tootsies in Holland Park - here is a description I have found.  I have never been there.

If you fancy a coffee, sociable lunch or a spot of people watching, then head for Tootsies in Holland Park, complete with outside seating for six. This American-style chargrill restaurant offers a clean and modern New England-style interior with wood and pastel decor to compliment a hearty menu of steaks, quality burgers and salads. The Tootsies steak sandwich (£6.95) goes down well for lunch, or ramp up the chargrill action with the Tootsies medley of baby back ribs and chicken skewers. Friendly staff and a laid back atmosphere add to a sense that meals are meant to be lingered over. All-day menu.
We can book so if you are interested in coming then PM me.  Nix.  If you don't fancy this then I can find somewhere else.  As you are coming the furthest you are the most important.

Nicki2008, Sarah, Sonia, Almond, Catherine and Anna all PUPO ladies.  I can't believe there are so many of you at once.  Good luck to you all, I hope you get your BFP's.  We really need a good run of them for team PR

Steph.  Glad you had a good day.  It is very exciting buying all your baby bits.  

Martha. I hope you are wrong about ovulating early and Ec goes well tomorrow

Wing Wing.  Welcome.  Good luck for egg collection, I hope it goes well.

I had a lovely weekend in the spring weather.  Went for walks in the woods yesterday and today and generally chilled weekend.  Not really back on track with the diet.  Got very drunk and ate too much at a friends dinner party on Saturday.  Must get back on the diet waggon before I put on the 1/2 stone I just lost.  I am determined to like my body (or at least not hate it) when I go on a big shopping trip to the Westfield on 25 April.  We bought a little mini trampoline in Tesco this afternoon but instead of running on it I am sitting with my feet up on the sofa.  

P.S.  Has anyone tried Green and Blacks cherry chocolate.  It is absolutely fab.

Lots of love to everyone

Tracey


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Tracey
Your weekend sounds lovely - we had a lovely walk round Bristol this lunchtime in the sun - it's where we met 23 years ago, so it was really romantic.    The cherry chocolate sounds yummy. I know exactly what you mean about the diet - we were staying with friends for the weekend so made Delia's chocolate bread and butter pudding - so rich and moorish - and I'm not supposed to do any exercise for the next two weeks     - will be good tomorrow (yeah right!!!).
I'm not sure I count as PUPO as we don't know if fertilisation even happens - that's one reason why I'm looking forward to IVF so that at least we can try and get a few more answers.
Catherine xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Catherine - sounds like we will test around the same time   why are you not supposed to exercise? Is that what Lister advised? I will continue to go to gym, 2ww is less stressful that way.

Tracey - no have not tried it yet but will soon!  

Hi Steph - in 12 days or so maybe I start in 10


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Nikki
My OTD is the 6th March - it's the ARGC that says no exercise (or sex  ) - the blurb from the Lister say it's OK (thank goodness). Much as I miss my daily swim (and the other ), I will do as the ARGC suggest (even though it didn't work last time!!).
Catherine x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey girls, I am home and officially PUPO    I am soooooo behind with everyone so won't even try personals (and I see we have a lot of newbies  ).

Just wanted to   Angel, Zuri, Ali and anyone else who has had a BFN in my absence.  Also, Anne - I am so sorry about J's job  

Hi to everyone else - Ally, Tracey, Steph, Kate, Nikki, LJ, Laura, Mira, Sam, Purple, Pixie, Jo and FF.  Will try to catch up a bit.

Lainey x

PS - anyone had bleeding after ET?  I seem to have had a bit of blood (fresh) and just a bit worried it will affect things??


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Rural Chick said:


> Hi Nikki
> My OTD is the 6th March - it's the ARGC that says no exercise (or sex ) - the blurb from the Lister say it's OK (thank goodness). Much as I miss my daily swim (and the other ), I will do as the ARGC suggest (even though it didn't work last time!!).
> Catherine x


Catherine, I love the way you only mention it is the daily swim that you will miss 

Lainey. Welcome back. I have definately heard that some people get a tiny bit of bleeding straight after ET. Good luck PUPO girl, I have everything crossed for your BFP.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lainey- congrats on being PUPO    I got a pinkish dischagre last time after ET, good luck


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning all!!!!

*Almond * - well done on those 2 embies, hopefully I'll be joining you on the 2ww soon.

*Wing Wing* - welcome!!! Sound like we are pretty similar as well for this tx!

*Catherine* - good luck on your 2ww. My clinic says be careful with regard to exercise and nothing too strenuous
*
Lainey Lou * - another PUPO!!!!! Congrats!!

Hoping to join you all on the 2ww soon! I am set for EC on Wed and hopefully ET on Fri  .
My womb lining is 8mm and there were 2 at 18, 1 at 26 and 2 or 3 around the 12 - 13 mark so they might not catch up which is a bit disspointing. I am triggering tonight so hoping for anything from 3 - 5. Nearly there 

Jx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Hello to all the newbies  

Well I've been taking it nice and easy for the past few days. Going a bit stir crazy now. My two friends are coming over with their little miracles (kate has IVF twins Evie and Charlie) and Lou has her natural miracle Evie (after several failed IVF's she is the urban myth) so we're having a babies tea party.

Well I just wanted to say hello to all my fellow 2WW'ers Sonia, So Broody,Catherine, Lainey-Lou. Hope you're all ok and not going too crazy la la.

Suzie - Thanks honey and I am sorry about your news xxx

Sorry for the lack of personals but this thread moves soooooo fast these days. Hello purple, Jal, Tracey, Ally, natasha, Mirra, Laura, Little Jen, and all those that i've missed  

Steph - Hello chuck, how's you and bump?

Beachy - What you up to on Thursday?

Bye for now off to watch This Morning 

Love Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Sarah- enjoy your tea party, am sure you'll have lots of fun.

Cn't do thursday as got plans at lunchtime...i'll call you shortly x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Okey dokes babes.

I am thinking about changing my leave so as I only have 10 days and that takes me to the 5th of March and my OTD is the 6th, so I may go back into work for 2 days on Monday and Tuesday next week and then have the Wednesday, Thursday, Friday off, so we can maybe arrange something for then instead xxx

Jal - Forgot to say, I am thinking about you sweetie. Hope EC goes well and you get some lovely eggies xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Sarah
I hope you enjoy your tea party, I am glad you have been taking it easy.  Although the 2ww sends you mad it is nice to have an excuse to do absolutely nothing.  I really enjoyed lazing on the sofa watching daytime TV without feeling guilty.

Jal.  Sounds like things are going well for you.  Good luck for EC and ET

Hi Beachy


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for making me feel so welcome.  This truely is a brilliant site and I so wish I had found it before I embarked on the whole IVF thing as you all seem to know so much about it!  I know I am at a disadvantage as I live, and am having treatment, in Luxembourg so the information is just not forthcoming (I believe they have only been providing IVF here for the last 2 years or so!) so I hope you don't mind if I ask some dumb questions.

Jal - it is great that you are having the same treatment at the same time as me.  What amazes me is that you know so much!  I have no idea of the size of my follies or the thickness of my lining - I am going to seriously shout at my doctor if he doesn't start telling me some things!  To be honest, I don't even know what I have to do on Weds apart from turn up at 0630!  Presumably I should take the entire day off work?

What about ET?  Is it advised that, if things progress this far, you should take time out to rest etc or should you carry on as normal?  Sounds so daft to be asking these questions but when I told my Dr that I had a stressful job, he very sweetly said that stress can be good.  REEEEEELY helpful mate - thanks!  Trouble is, it is all rather old fashioned here so the very idea that a dumb woman could even have a job probably freaks him out!

Can anyone advise what OTD means?  Also, lots of you are able to quote figures for AMH and FSH.  What do these mean and where did you get them?  (Told you I was ignorant!)

Also, is anyone taking any supplements apart from pre-pregnancy vitamins to help things along?  If so, what and how do they help?  What about "treatments"?  I have heard a lot of talk about acupuncture but that is not available here (told you it was backward!)

Lainey - big congrats on being PUPO - that must feel great!  Hope to join you soon.

Thanks again to you all. 

Wing Wing


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Wing Wing. I didn't realise Luxembourg was so backward when it comes to IVF.  Zuri on this thread lives in Switzerland and she had the same issues with her Dr not giving her any information.

OTD means official test day, so 14 or 16 days after your egg transfer. Different clinics seem to tell you to test at different times.

There are varying opinions on whether it makes a difference to rest after ET.  Most clinics seem to say it doesn't matter, I was told that as people getting pg without IVF don't even know they have a fertilised egg so it can't make a difference.  However, most do say no strenuous exercise, some say no sex.  Zita West's book says to rest completely for at least a few days.
Some women take the first week off after ET.  I did the first time and got a BFN but the second time went straight back to work the next day and got a BFP.

You will need to take the day off when you have egg collection, especially if you have a general.  Even if you have sedation you might feel a bit groggy.

FSH is follicle stimulating hormone and most clinics seem to have been testing this for quite some time as a predictor of your fertility.  Some clinics will only treat you if yours is under 10.  
AMH is a newer test and lots of clinics don't use it.  It is meant to be an indicator of your ovarian reserve - ie how many eggs you might have left.
As you are in treatment already I wouldn't worry about what your FSH and AMH might be.

If this treatment doesn't work out could you think about treatment in another country?

Good luck Wing Wing


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Wing Wing

You're in the right place for education on all things IF and IVF related!!
My clinic used to be a bit backward in telling me things but the nurse I have now is very forthcoming and I have learnt to read the screen as they do the measurements!! Are you having EC on Wednesday? Have they told you when to do your trigger shot? I am taking mine at 3:15am tomorrow morning and I can't eat after 8am but can drink fluids til midday. We are told to take dressing gown and slippers and to rest up for 24hrs after EC (esp no driving). You will either be heavily sedated or have a GA so will feel woozy for the rest of the day, certainly not up to going to work. As for ET the jury is out, I went straight back to normal last time but plan to put my feet up for 48hrs this time and do nothing over the weekend (if I get that far).

I can't believe how little information they have given you!!

OTD is Official Test Date.

I have been having accupuncture this time as I figure it can't hurt!

Pls feel free to ask whatever questions you like, I am by no means an expert but we certainly have some on here!!

J x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

ladies, am in london for work, doing internet on my mobile during a break. Finally got time to discuss lister appt with dh, very diff at mo, he working away from home on a solo project with a deadline for early april so trying to get him to committ to appt in london is tricky. My question is, who is recommended at lister! Dont know why i didnt ask before.
?! Want to call them  asap x xx 
All the best to evryone, on my mob so little hard to do, see personals, and am meant to be working x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Massive hugs and best of luck for all our PUPO ladies - Nicki, Sarah, Sonia, Almond, Catherine, Anna and Lainey.        

Sorry for the lack of personals/posts lately I had a rather hectic week and another one yet to come! 

Anne: How was your weekend honey? Hope you had a great time. 

Ally: You are a great friend honey – thanks for your PM.   

Kate: Where are you Mrs? I don’t like it when you are sad!  I just love your positive energy, don’t be down. We are all here for you.  

Tracey: My diet isn’t going too well either so you are not alone.  I seem to eat more when I’m low and lately I’ve been eating a lot which is not a good sign. Glad you had a fab weekend - when are you inviting me for a roast?  

Nix: How are you my darling? – haven’t ‘seen’ you around lately. Hope all is well. 

Ali: Where are you? Are you up to something naughty, a new man maybe?  

Zuri: Did you manage to go to skiing at the weekend despite the snow? 

LJ: Hope your weekend was good and productive!  

Purple: Thinking of you sweets – hope your little kitty is OK. 

Pinkcarys: Hope you are OK honey – come and tell us how things are. We are missing you.  

Juicy: Don’t you like us anymore? Missed you too sweets. How are you and how is the bump?

Laura: I can’t believe how much the trips have grown!   What are you feeding them with? I love their new ** pic.

Missy: Good luck with your POF doc appointment today. Hope it goes well.  

Natasha: Missing you sweetie. 

Sam: I read the March issue of Marie Claire at the weekend and thought the article on DE was very interesting. I felt bad for all those donors though – poor girls! I am seeing Zhai now as well – such an interesting woman!  

 Fish, Beach, Miranda, Donkey, Swinny,Jal,Elinor,Steph and her lovely bump and everyone I missed… 

I had a show on Saturday and it was absolutely mad! You know the type of OTT fashionista’s you see in the papers; yes they were all there at my show! The thing is most of them just pretend they are a journalist or a buyer but actually they are nobody. I’ve caught one of them trying to take one of my front row seats next to the editor of Vogue    and I thought I was going to pass out so didn’t know how quickly to get her out of there.   She kicked up a fuss as you can imagine but security sorted her out!   The lengths they go to just to get a front row seat…  I never understood this business but I'm still in it!  

Pixie xxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a quick post from me

Hi and best wishes/ babydust/ love and luck to all who are PUPO at the moment - are there six or seven? Can't believe we have so many all at once!!     Hoping we get some positives (six or seven would be nice!!)

everyone else - sorry for lack of personals - have been reading, but not posting. Had a v miserable weekend. Thought I was feeling better about it all, and was looking forward to cooking for some friends (book group) tonight. Then realised I hadn't e-mailed to sort out who could come/ couldn't, then the first one I spoke to (the vegan one - ie the reason I have to actually put serious effort into cooking) was so negative about it all (she's the only one without kids - the others all have babies, so I put off phoning them) and then I literally couldn't face phoning the ones with babies in case I heard them in the background. Just thought what's the point? I usually enjoy cooking, but now it seems like another chore... Went for a long walk on Sunday - usually makes me feel better but just felt worse thinking 'will that ever be me?' when i saw all the parents out with toddlers and babies. couldnt stop crying when I got home. 

Today I haven't cried at work yet (hurrah - this is progress), but I think I need to be feeling better than this soon. Might look into seeing my gp later in the week. But then again, I have an appointment with fertility consultant - ALL of this is because treatment isn't working, so maybe seeing someone who is positive or at least helpful about that might make a difference.

So much for a short post! Sorry to be so me me me focussed. I know I will feel better soon, but the past few days have not been great.

love and best wishes to all
Elinor x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix your business sounds very interesting! what exactly do you do? getting a front row seat next to the editor of Vogue?  

No didn't go skiing, in switzerland everything shuts on a sunday so hops open and you are not allowed to do anything noisy so no hoovering DIY etc... so everything has to be done on a saturday, all the shopping cleaning hoovering etc... so we didn't go skiing on saturday because of that and it was a beautiful day blue skis, woke up sunday morning to lots of snow, very dark gray skis and looking at the webcams of all the nearby ski lifts it looked very grim so we didn't get to go - not a happy bunny, sure hubby is turning swiss though because I would have gone even though it was snowing, he was saying oh no it will be awful blah blah, the swiss wont go skiing unless it's blue skis, we've been here too long 

Just popping in quickly really to tell Wing Wing I sympathise with her situation, what you have described sounds exactly like what experiences, i wasn't told follicle sizes, womb thickness don't know my FSH or AMH - basically i know sod all! i think it's just the way over here, brits are maybe more pushy than europeans so doctors in the UK are used to being asked questions, over here i find that if you are a professional in something then you don;t expect to be questioned and the shock on their faces when I do ask questions is very evident - they are just not used to it - I wish you lots of luck in your treatment

Welcome back lainy and congrats on being PUPO and congrats to all the other PUPO ladies

Anne - hope you and Jason are OK thinking of you x

Hello Pix, Kate, Donkey, LJ, Alli, Ally, Purple, Tracey, Fish, Sam, Beach, Miranda, Juicy, Bobbi, Natasha, Steph, Missy, Mag, Swinny, Jal, Rural Chick, Niki, Almond, SoBroody - is this everyone? sure it isn't but am struggling to remember all the names, so many peeps on here

Anyway thinking of you all 

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Züri said:


> everything shuts on a sunday so hops open and you are not allowed to do anything noisy so no hoovering DIY etc... so everything has to be done on a saturday, all the shopping cleaning hoovering etc...


Zuri, are you serious about not being allowed to do anything noisy on a Sunday?

Pixie. Your London Fashion Week sounds very glam from the outside. I bet you are exhausted. You are welcome to come for a Roast at mine anytime.

Elinor, Sorry you are feeling so down. Have you seen a councellor at any point recently? Sounds like it might help you.


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Just a quick one (sorry to post and run, will catch up with you all later), but just wanted to tell you that we got two eggs!!! I told them I was convinced I'd ovulated but they checked before they put me under anaesthetic and there was the big follie, and I guess the other one must have come good, too, because the doctor said they were both mature. I know it's early days, but even to have a bit of a reprieve this afternoon is lovely. A bit of momentary calm!
Love to you all, and thank you so much for all your support. I don't know what I'd do without you.
Martha
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Elinor I’m so sorry you are feeling low hun.   It sounds like many of us are feeling the same way at the moment – I know I’m definitely not too far off.  

Tracey: Wow I might take you up on that Roast offer hun – I love roasts.      It is so sweet of you to even offer.   Yes LFW is only glamorous from the outside -you can’t believe the amount of sh!t I put up with.   

Zuri: No noise on Sunday   - what’s that all about? Are they out of their mind? I must say my perception of Swiss has changed since I’ve known you. 
Tell your DH not to be such a lightweight!   Good skiers can ski regardless of the weather conditions. 

Martha: Wow that's brilliant news hun! Well done on those eggies.      


xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Fab news Martha - so pleased for you - will you listen to us next time!!!! 

Tracey - couple of ideas for Sunday. There is a place called Sophies Steakhouse in Chelsea and Covent Garden that I had lovely food at the other day (I went to the Chelsea one) http://www.sophiessteakhouse.com/covent_garden_home.htm or I have heard that Zizzi pizza is quite good? They have a 2 for 1 offer at the moment and are all over the place.

Pix - love ya babes 

Zuri - sorry no skiing honey pie x

Elinor - so sorry you have felt so down this weekend - it is so so hard. Are you cooking for these people still? Doesn't sound like they deserve your sumptuous delights!! 

Kate - honey - we would love to hear that you are okay darling 

Anne - hope your weekend was good in spite of all the sh!t 

A xxxx

/links


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Ally -   yes, I will!!!.....xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Martha


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Tracey yes no noise on Sundays

As switzerland is a small country and the majority live in apartments so they have these rules re noise - no hoovering, DIY, cutting grass, washing cars etc.. on sundays and all shops shut, this is because the swiss still value their sundays as a quiet day with family (I have come quite used to this and quite like it - old family values like it used to be, family walks on sundays not shopping)

Some of the funnier rules are no toilet flushing after 10pm and men to sit down when having a wee after 10 because of the noise! and no showers after 10! i live in a modern apartment so not much of a problem but people who live in older apartments have these rules forced upon them because of the noise. We are also lucky to have our won washing machine and dryer most apartments have a shared laundry room and some apartment blocks allocate 1 wash day every 2 weeks per apartment! it's crazy!

But that all said because of all these silly idiosyncratic rules it means that people are better mannered and think about others, it's nice, there are so many rules and regulations which help people live happier together - in the UK these rules would be ignored, over here people follow the rules to the book, we have got used to it and really like it now, think it would be a culture shock if we came back to the UK

So there's your little lesson on Swiss culture for the day - I could tell lots of stories, they're a funny bunch the swiss, very proper could be described as a bit anal - but they are kinky beggers too, they have erotic stores and cinemas on every street corner with pictures for all to see!! my local little suburb town has an erotic cinema! (not been though ) 

Thats great news LittleM on your 2 eggs

Pixie, I know I tried to tell him, problem s we are not good skiers but we try 

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Züri said:


> no toilet flushing after 10pm and men to sit down when having a wee after 10 because of the noise!


Did you know it's actually good for men to sit and pee, it decreases the risk of prostate cancer.



Züri said:


> some apartment blocks allocate 1 wash day every 2 weeks per apartment! it's crazy!


  

1 wash day every 2 weeks   Ewwww they must smell bad!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Bloody hell - I have a wash on practically everyday!! I would go mental living in those conditions (mind you it might help the environment to ban me from washing clothes!) I find it therapeutic x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Anne?  She's usually on and she had such a terrible time last week with Jason's job issues and her bizarre AMH result.  I'm a bit worried...

sorry for no personals - a bit busy but love to everyone.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I've been AWOL for a few weeks, decided to bow out for a bit after there was some discussion around people posting here who might not fit the PR profile completely. Probably being silly but I didn't want to upset anyone. After my scan today I'm firmly in the right camp here... 

My first scan last week I had 8 follies ranging from 7-11mm. Had my second scan today and I now only have 3 follies, where have the other 5 gone to? The ones remaining are 12mm, 14mm and 17mm.

I've been in a right state all day as firstly - why did I loose some follies mid cycle and secondly I've responded worse this cycle even though they have upped my stimms compared to last cycle so surely I should have a better response not worse?

Could my ovarian reserve have dipped that much since October?

Has anybody ever heard of follie count decreasing?

I have another scan tomorrow with a view to EC on Thursday. This tx is the last we'll have the money for for a while so I'm in a tiz that with 2 follies under 16mm whether cancel this round and try again next month and pray for a return to the 8 I had last tx, and the beginning of this one.

The doc scared me further by saying we should go for it this time in case my reserve is decreasing.

What you ladies don't know about tx isn't worth knowing so if anybody has any pearls of wisdom or positive stories about disappearing follies I'd be eternally grateful.

Lots of love
Lucy x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for all your replies re DHEA. I think that she would be best to stop taking it now, so that is what I have recommended. 

As for me, you will see from my signature that I've had a pretty rotten time so am lying low these days.

XX


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> 1 wash day every 2 weeks   Ewwww they must smell bad!


they all have lots of spare pairs of underwear apparently enough to last 14 days!! i wash every other day it would be a nightmare if i was alloted 1 day a fortnight for washing - anyway I am exagerating, most people get one day a week but I have heard of extremes of some people getting 1 day a month!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lucy: I’m not going to go into that subject again but just wanted to say I'm really sorry to hear you felt uncomfortable for being here just because you had 8 follies.  

I know it’s quite a high number of follies to be hiding but do you think they didn’t grow much and hiding behind the bigger ones? How many days have you been stimming for? I wouldn’t be surprised if they appeared on your next scan.   

LJ: Anne is OK – she had a great weekend. I think she’s a bit busy at work at them mo.

Girls I have a problem . I think I’ve started growing a moustache!   It never happened while I was on normal DHEA but since I've started taking the micronized DHEA I'm definitely beginning to look like the women on Martha's profile.    Do you think it's time I shoud stop now?

xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Pixie, you're such a sweetie    I really hope they are hiding, it seems very bizarre for them just to disappear but she looked for ages and didn't have any luck. They said they could have just stopped growing and all the energy had gone in to the larger follies and the others just disappeared. She said it does happen  

To top it off I've just gone to check my stimms and I have what looks like a full dose leftover in the pen when there shouldn't be any so I must have missed a dose out. The dose I'm on has meant I've been using up oddments (one night I did 3 jabs) so either the pen isn't working properly, or I've just been a complete idiot and missed one out either yesterday or today. God knows how but I'm definitely a dose over. 

I suppose it's really stupid just to inject the whole lot tonight? It's too late to get hold of someone now. 

God I'm such a ditz. So sad and so made at myself


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Ladyverte, Pixie is right. They can be hiding. And remember they keep on growing right up to EC, too. 
Re the drugs, if my memory serves me right, something similar happened to me on my first IVF and I panicked big time (in my case, I didn't have enough of the drugs for one of the day's dosage, by quite a significant amount), but when I spoke to the doctor he said it wouldn't have made any difference. And I also ended up with a BFP on that cycle.
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi just a quickie, as just been skimming posts but not read back properly - LV are you sure you've missed one? I know they do tend to fill them with a fair bit more than is actually marked on the side....

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lucy do you not have an out of hours number you can call ? I definitely wouldn’t inject the whole lot in one go hun, just do what you need to do tonight and call them tomorrow am if you can’t get hold of anyone tonight. Oh what a bummer!


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Martha - so pleased you got two eggs - so you hadn't ovulated this time!! Hoping they do their thing tonight and you get the best possible news in the morning.

Ladyverte - please don't panic (easier said than done, I know). It is entirely possible for follies to disappear (this cycle I had five on first scan on one side and the whole bloody ovary disappeared for the rest of the cycle - the other side started slower (nothing at all first scan) and three got there fine by EC - I also had the best embryos i have ever had, only got a biochemical, but that's probably because my eggs are years older than yours). I second what everyone else has said about drugs - the pens usually have a little 'spare' in them, so it is entirely possible, if you have been using up all the little extras, that you have a 'full' dose missed when you haven't actually missed any at all. If you can't phone an emergency number tonight (and if you have one I would, because you are anxious enough) then phone first thing. Please don't stress though! And best of luck for EC.   I would also say to stay positive - if you have estrogen levels in line with nice ripe eggs the clinic will know from blood tests, so take scans along with bloods into account before thinking of abandoning this cycle. Let us know what tomorrow's visit shows.

Tracey (and everyone else) - thanks for the kind thoughts. I have an appointment with the counsellor but not till week after next (the one I like is popular!). And work have still not got back to me about reducing my hours (I asked to do that from January, and part of me thinks I was 'gearing up' for that - extra down time, less stress, and so am not coping with more of the same, and no bloody feedback at all from my boss - he's fine in theory, just if anything actually needs to happen I can forget it!)

Zuri - I have visited Switzerland a couple of times and liked some of the rules etc, but couldn't quite get my head round the number of rules and regulations they have!! My sister stays near Geneva (but in France - they wouldn't put up with all those rules, and I am sure she lives there because her hubbie (Italian) would feel obliged to break them just because they were there - but then he's from Sardinia and you're lucky if you can get them to stop at red traffic lights, such is the lack of respect for rules there!). Are you getting excited about your next cycle? Hope the sun comes out for next sunday's skiiing.

all best wishes to everyone else - tomorrow I will try to post properly....
Elinor xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pixie - thanks so much for letting me know about Anne; I was just a bit worried.  With your tache, I would consider cutting down on the DHEA.  I wouldn't cut it out but just cut down.  Your body is probably telling you your testosterone has risen (which is good) but you don't want it to go to high.  I would cut back slowly (if you are on 75 then take 75 every other day and 50 every other day) until your body seems happy.  

Martha - congrats on your 2 eggies; brilliant!  One more than need then! 

Lucy - I am so sorry for what you have been through.  I must confess I have not come across follies disappearing - heard of them appearing plenty of times but not disappearing!  I'm with Pixie - I do think they may be hiding.  I don't think that your reserves are going to have collapsed since October so I would hang on in ther until the next scan.  I also think your doctor was a bit pants   - "in case" your reserves are decreasing?!!!  Reserves decrease from birth so yes they will be decreasing but the point is that I don't think the decrease will be dramatic since October.  Also, if I remember correctly you are sill only on 375 of puregon or something so there is plenty of wiggle room.  Try not to worry too much.  and ask your clinic about the "missed" dose!

Ally - I am petrified of ttc and not chilled at all; it's only month 2 and I am already an obsessive - are we doing it enough? too much? is DH's drinking going to cause a problem?  Is it too late anyway?  Are my temps high enough?  Or too high?  TBH I think the main fear is that DP will trade me in for a more fertile (younger) model if I fail!  He is only 30 to my 36 so he has bags of time!  So I keep mentally preparing for that and it is horrible!    Anyway, I'll shut up! I'm truly still here for Kate and to show people that despite the "gloom and doom" you hear high FSH is not the end!  Hope you are doing OK and looking forward to Washington.  With DHEA, I know you are a bit "on and off" with it which I understand but I honestly think that it is worth you embracing it.  If you get side effects you can cut down but thers is no eivdence of it doing any harm and plenty of evidence of it doing some good!  I agree that some women get an immediate effect but remember the "original" DHEA patient only showed any impact after 4 months and her cycles kept getting better and better over a course of 9 months so it seems that the effects may need time to build. As far a I know you don't have endo or NKC issues so think about it.    

Elinor - sorry you are feeling so low.     

Mag - given that you are 40 I would start on the DHEA now unless you have PCOS, endo or significantly raised NKCs; it won't hurt and it may well help.  If you do have any of PCOS etc. then I would talk to your doc first since, as Suzie says, you may need to be a bit more careful; that said, Juicy got results with DHEA even though she has endo.

Suzie - sorry for your BFN; hope you are ok. 

Wing Wing - welcome! Hope you are doing ok.  5 follies is fine and hopefully will give you a workable number of eggs.  Good luck for Wednesday. 

Almond - brilliant news PUPO lady!  We do understand the need for a break so don't fret; just come back when you need to! 

Sobroody - another PUPO lady; hope you are ok.  

CathJ - sorry you have had such a rough time.  

Lainey Lou - so glad you are PUPO and congrats on a fab cycle!   I am so pleased for you - I'll always remember you standing up for taking DHEA and how right you were!!

Tracey - great of you to organise everything for the weekend; I'll be in Amsterdam with DP! 

Jal - you'll be PUPO soon!

Swinny - another PUPO lady; hope you are ok! 

Zuri - not sure I'd do too well in Switzerland!  Especially with the loo flushing!  Interesting what you and Wing Wing say about treatment in Europe; I think here we are probably told less than in the US so it is all relative!

Beachy - hi there! 

Steph - relly getting close for you now! 

Love to Miranda, Laura, Juicy, NicksW, Nix, Nikki and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Elinor, yes the rules can be quite long! but the thing is everyone adheres to them without complaining, i imagine what us brits would do if some of them were forced over there  I'm in Zurich so it's a bit more anal and germanic up here than in geneva and the french side or Ticino and the italian side - anyway you soon adapt 

Sorry you have been feeling down elinor, hope you feel better soon. 

Yes hope the sun comes out so I can get my first skiing trip back in since our BFN

Ladyverte - I hope those follies aer just hiding - I can imagine your panic and stress  

Pixie - sorry about your moustache, shame its not november because you could have used the excuse that you were growing a mo for Movember  anyway jokes aside I am not sure what to suggest, can you bleach it temporarily while you are taking these drugs?

Well I am finally starting to feel a bit better after the past 2 weeks, last week the BFN hit me like a ton of bricks but still haven't cried, I have just been sat like a nutter staring into space trying not to cry! think its because hubby has been really struggling too but we are both trying to be strong for each other! i just felt numb last week - to make it worse i went onto the Lister site as i was wondering what UK costs were like and thought maybe i could come back to the UK for treatment, anyway the lister have a calculator to put details in and gives you an estimated percent rate for success and we put the details in what we know and it gave me something like a 3% success rate for any next cycle! WTF?? it seems that they have the theory that if your first cycle doesn't work then it drops the success rate right down - we put our details in as if it was a first cycle and it was about 30 odd percent - has anyone else seen this calculator or been told that if the first IVF doesn't work then the chnaces of a second third fourth fifth etc... will be a lot less?

Also not so sure how this frozen cycle will work especially after discovering in the UK they will only freeze grade 1 embryos, i have no idea what grade mine are so now it makes me wonder how succsessful FET's are here with this system

I think i need to keep off the internet at the moment and stop reading stuff, it's been driving me insane

Anyway sorry to rant off but thanks for listening girls

xx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Zuri - quick post before I dash home and sort dinner for my book group....

Just to say don't be disheartened by the stats from the Lister - there is also research that 80% of women who keep trying do actually get a real live baby (it just might take up to 6 or 7 goes for some of them.....) and also with grades of embryos frozen it really depends on the clinic - mine freeze grade 1 or 2 (and this is on a scale of 1-5, with I best). They HAVE on occasion frozen lower grades (usually when women have religious objections to discarding embryos), and although that means the chances of it working are much much lower they have had successes with poor grade frozen embryos. They tend not to freeze ones they don't think they will be able to defrost successfully - if they survive the thaw and you get to ET there is also evidence that although the chances are lower than for a fresh cycle (in general, sometimes for poor responders there is dsome evidence that FET might be more successful...) if you get a BFP you are more likely to have a successful pregnancy, you have a lower miscarriage rate than standard IVF. Ignore any statistics that don't sounds positive, unless you can do something about them!!

best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladies - I have just had a PM from another FF member who doesn't post on this thread. I am going to keep her identity a secret because she is keeping her treatment private and hasn't even told the ladies on her usual thread.  

This lady has had endometriosis, FSH of 23 and AMH of 0.3 ng/ml. She was recently told that her only hope was DE, that she  was hurtling towards the menopause, treatment would be a waste of time etc.  She planned to use DE but then decided she wanted to give her own eggs a chance.

Her first scan has shown 7 follies on her left and 1 on her right (the right one had been damaged by surgery).  In short, she is responding just fine!

You never know when it might be your cycle and hormone results are not everything - don't forget this!


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi all
Just thought I'd update you on my appointment at the Lister last week as you had all been so helpful.
We met with Dr Wren who was very informative. She was confused by what I had been told i.e I'm menopausal at 33yrsand should consider giving up and trying ED or Adoption.
My FHS is 11.7 and my AMH last month was 3.4 (down from 6.7 two months prior)

She said that my ovaries could have been damaged by the reduced blood flow caused from having the ectopics removed. However, she said that she did not think I should give up. My eggs have not been great but my embryos have been good - just a shame that previous clinic had a policy of only freezin over 4 embryos - I had 6 good ones after first IVF treatment 4 of which  were thrown away  

So she has said what they would try is:

Firstly test for NK Cells
Male & Femal karotypes
Lupus Anticoagulant
Anti cardio lipin antibodies
Anti Phospho lipids
Then dependent on results...
Short Cetrotide protocol using gonal F (starting 300) and gestone

So I've paid a fortune (who hasn't eh) for these tests (some the GP has agreed to do) and await the results over next 6 weeks (NK cells take a while to come back). Then we start the whole thing again ...fingers crossed with more hope, more monitoring, more tailored treatment this time.

Hope this helps someone x try and psych myself up ...again ...
Initial consult £180, NK cells £530, karotypes £165 each, GP doing the rest


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks girls,

We just recalculated my stimms and it realised I SHOULD have 200ml left over so it's all fine - 1 panic over at least. Trying not to stress about the vanishing follies and really hoping they are just shy and hiding. If your ovary can go AWOL Elinor then anything is possible! Will know more tomorrow I guess and won't do me any good getting in a flap. 

Thanks for the positive stat too Elinor - 80% is very hopeful.

Zuri - Just to say about the Lister's stats... something that struck me when I was having ET last time - we were considering just having 1 embie put back rather than 2 and Jaya went and ran the live birth stats of women that matched my criteria of FSH, embie quality, age etc etc and there were only 16 women that were in the same position as me at the Lister over the past 6 years and the success rate wasn't great at all. At the time I remembered thinking that 16 women isn't really a decent enough sized sample to be meaningful so bear this in mind - you just don't know how big the sample size is.

Thanks again girls
Lucy x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Martha, fantastic news on the 2 eggs.  Can you PM me that you have embies tomorrow as I will be thinking of you but might not be able to read the posts as I am in Liverpool all day tomorrow. 

Ladyverte,  I am glad you are OK on the drugs.  Good luck, I hope your follies are playing hide and seek.

Zuri.  In my job I deal with statistics a lot and over the last few years I have been more and more convinced that they don't mean a damn thing unless you have a decent sized sample and I remember from the Lister calculator that lots of the calculations are based on quite small samples.
Try and keep positive

Bunjy.  I am glad you had a positive consult with Dr Wren

Pixie, I think you are just going to have to get the tache waxed.  I am away most weekends in March but I will definately find a date in April that you and DH can come for a Roast.  In fact anyone who can get to Godalming in Surrey is welcome to come to a PR roast lunch.  DH is/was a Chef.

Re the meet on Sunday.  Can everyone who is coming PM me so we can confirm the venue that way rather than publicly.  I am now thinking somewhere on the Southbank.  That way there are loads of tube lines District & Circle (Embankment), Jubilee, Bakerloo and Northern (Waterloo).  It would also be a really nice pre or post lunch walk along the River.

Better go as I am meant to be preparing a training presentation to do in Liverpool tomorrow, not chatting on ff.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Martha    fantasic news!

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies try and relax on the 2ww.  A special welcome back to Lainey  

Pixie  - I'd go for bleaching  

Elinor   sorry you are feeling so low.  Let us be there for you and look after you.

Ladyverte - I'm no expert but I am certain that your follies are hiding, mine have done that occasionally.

Sorry gotta go, dh is calling
Love to you all, donkey xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Evening all!!

Ladyverte - I had 4 follies on my right ovary on Friday and she could only see 3 today and couldn't really measure them as they were hiding behind each other. I'm pretty sure they were still there though. I would wait til your next scan to carry on. Also after my 1st scan they could only realy see 3 decent follies, I now have 5 or 6 potentials, some may not mature enough for EC but it is amazing what can happen in a couple of days.

Martha - well done on your 2!!!

Hi Tracey - good luck with getting your presentation done, I had to log on and do some work   

Hi Bunjy - hope the tests give you some answers

Pixie - I'm getting (got) a tache too from DHEA, luckily it has come through white blonde so going to resist and treatment on it!! Think I will stop DHEA during 2ww so hopefully it will recede a bit!!

Enjoy the rest of your evenings!!

J x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucy - so sorry you felt you had to stay away   and all this time I have been sitting here wondering where you were, when your treatment was starting etc!! I am sure you have follies hiding (little sh!ts) and very glad you solved the Gonal mystery!  

Tracey - all sounds good - I have PMed you x

Pix - you DO NOT have a moustachio!! I didn't see it when I saw you last week, either that or you had a bloody close shave that morning!! 

Bunjy - there you go - this is great - now you know that you have done everything and you won't have horrid questions hanging over you and      you get a BFP into the bargain. Try visualising visiting UCH (if I am correct) with your baby on your hip!! I like that kind of imagery!!

LJ - honey don't worry about the obsessive ttc - you are well at home here!! I think you are a girl after my own heart - if you are going to do something, do it properly, take it on as a project, that applies to ttc too!! Ben is lucky if I manage to put away my notepad and pen at bedtime - must be petrifying!! He is not going to trade you in though Jen, he loves you and wants to be with you (even with all your obsessive baby making!!) Anyway what is there to be upset about?? He is getting loads of nookie isn't he!! 

Alegs & Jo Mac- just thought of you both so wanted to say hi and hope you are both okay  

Kate - please come back - we miss you darling x

Anne - hope you and J are coping  

Jal -     for some fab follie growth before EC x

I am knackered again so must be off. I am doing well getting things off my eternal list, applied to NIH, hemmed trousers (been sitting there over a year!!), wrote to Dr Check of Cooper Infertility Clinic New Jersey!! I wish I could get to the bottom of it though, it goes on forever and ever!! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks TRACEYMOHAIR for the response and the explanation of the abbreviations - gets a little confusing for a newbie like me - especially as I am computer illiterate and not used to all this.  This is in fact the second time I am typing this as I lost it before!

The good thing about treatment in Lux is that it is virtually free for 4 cycles before you are 43 so guess I will use up my 4 before considering other locations.  By that time I will probably be into the realm of donor eggs and, as egg donation is not an option here, I will have to find an alternative location.

Have taken day off on Weds and am hoping collection will be Fri or Sat as can have a rest for at least a couple of days.  I think I would rather try to carry on as normal to take my mind off the wait (if I even get that far of course!)


JAL – thank you too!  I will have to get used to asking questions (nay, DEMANDING answers!!) and stop assuming all information will be given freely and willingly!

EC is indeed on Wednesday and as for the trigger shot – that is another story ... was supposed to have a shot of Pregnyl this eve at EXACTLY 1945 and here you have to book a nurse to come to your home to do it.  So there I was all showered and in my PJs and fluffy slippers by 1945 – no one came.  MASS PANIC as do not speak Luxemburgish so difficult to arrange such appointments unless the person on the end of the phone is being kind and will speak French (or, even better, English).  Anyway, DH called and there was no answer at all.  Panic increases!  DH then called a mate who does speak the local lingo and he could not get an answer either so the lovely guy looked up all the numbers for the organisation all over Lux and began systematically calling all (he has no idea why or how grateful I am!)  Upshot was that got injection an hour late.  Was then worried that this would ruin any chance I have but posted a question to a nurse on this site and was told that only consequence was that EC time may be moved back by an hour which is fine with me as currently have to report at hossie at 0630!!!

What time on Weds are you having EC?  Will deffo be thinking about you and hoping for a good result!

I too am hoping ET will be on Friday so have a natural resting period.  Other than that, would actually like to carry on as normal to take mind off the waiting game.

A REALLY stupid question now and one that the Dr should deffo have told us... will DH’s collection take place same day as the EC?

Keep in touch hey?

ZURI – good to hear from someone else who is living overseas. I guess you are right and there is just a different attitude over the water about information. My doc actually told me the other day that he was too busy to answer my questions!!!

Didn’t realise that Lux and Switz are so similar in their anal attitudes!  We too cannot make noise on a Sunday and it has been known for the Police to be called to someone who was mowing their lawn!  It is a nightmare trying to get it all done on a Saturday isn’t it?  

MARTHA, would just like to say well done for the 2 eggs and hope all goes well for you – as you can see from above, Zuri is not kidding about the no noise thing – we have it too!!  Luckily the wait for washing does not apply!!

Thanks to everyone else for making me feel so welcome and hope to talk again soon.

Good luck to everyone, whatever stage you are at.

Wing Wing XXX


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening ladees,

Wing wing: I don't think we've 'spoken' before but I just wanted to wish you the best of luck with EC on Wednesday.  
Re your question - yes DH will need to do the sampling on Wednesday too. Docs say it's best if he abstains from ejaculation for 3 days before producing his sample but he shouldn't leave it longer than 5 days either. It's all very complicated!

Ally:


Ally1973 said:


> Pix - you DO NOT have a moustachio!! I didn't see it when I saw you last week, either that or you had a bloody close shave that morning!!


   darling of course I had a close shave cos I was meeting YOU.  

LJ: You are being too hard on yourself for thinking DP might trade you, he won't. Am I right in thinking he wasn't even ready for a child until just before Xmas so I doubt he'll be bothered for a long time if you didn't conceive. You have time and don't forget this is only your second month of TTC.

Tracey: Aaahhh that's so sweet of you to invite us for a roast hun. I really was joking though. It's not that I wouldn't want to come around but I feel like I invited myself to your house for a lovely meal by an ex chef 

Jal, Zuri & Donkey: Bleach it is!  my upper lip is all shiny now 

Bunjy: Glad your appointment with the Lister went well. Good luck with your future tx. 

Kate: We      

I'd better go to bed now.

Night night eveyone.

love to you all.

Pixie xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening all  

Anne - hope you had a lovely weekend and will be back soon.  It is not the same on here without you  

Ally - hi hun.  I need to read back a bit to find out about your planned US trip.  All sounds very exciting.  Thanks for all your support during my tx, means a lot  

Pixie - sorry you have been so busy and feeling a bit pants.  Thanks for you ** message  

Zuri -  

Kate - where are you?  You are such a regular poster and I haven't seen anything from you in the last few pages.  Hope you are ok.

LJ - welcome to the world of TTC.  I think it is very easy to become obsessed by it but you have no reason to think you are going to have trouble, all your test results were good and it is early days yet.  Don't panic just yet  

Wing Wing/Jal - think you are both having EC on Wednesday so   

LV - I hope you haven't been made to feel unwelcome.  Have I missed something?    Sorry your results were not what you were hoping.  I am   for some good eggs for you, I am sure I have heard of people getting more eggs on the day of collection than was estimated so maybe they are hiding, hope so.

Martha - welcome!  We haven't spoken before.  I read your article at Mailonline and wanted to say how sorry I was to see you lost one of your lovely boys (who were born of my birthday  ).  It was a lovely heartfelt piece and it really captured the mixed emotions you must have felt.  It must have been (and must still be) very hard for you.  Ezra looks gorgeous and I am sure you feel blessed to have him.  Oscar (my favourite name) will never be forgotten I am sure but I hope that time eases the pain a little.  

Congratulations on your 2 eggies.  I hope you get the opportunity to be a mummy again some time soon.

Nix - hi lovie - are you still using the humira?  Any chance of that FET some time soon?  Sorry if I am out of date but I have only read back about 5 pages.

Elinor  

Ali and Angel     Thinking of you.

I am already going   on the 2ww.  I am only 2 days into it  - never been this bad before.  Keep swinging from masses of  optimism and excitement to terrible dread and fear, suppose that's normal.  When do you think I can test?  Want to test as early as possible  

Hi to Mira, Steph, Laura, Jennig, Jo, Nikki, NickiW, Beachy, Swinny, Juicy, Cath, Mag and anyone I have missed.  Thanks for all your well wishes, it means a lot.

L x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Doh!  Missed Tracey!

Are you arranging a meet on Sunday?  Think I am around.  Would love to come if I can.  Please pm me details of time and place and I will hopefully be there 

L x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just popping on to say hi to ev eryone.  Been reaslly rubbish at keeping up with this thread recently so i am sorry for that.  Still think of you all though.

Lainey - fab news about being PUPO.  How many do you have on board?   

Martha - great news about having 2 eggs  

Hi to everyone and the newbes.  

 to you all. xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Ali - how are you?  I have had two embies put back - they were 8 cells each


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a quickie, lister ladies, any recommendations for who i should see there. Hope to make appt on weds thanks x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Lovely to see some good news on here today! 

*Lainey* - yay!!! so glad you are now safely home and you now have 2 embies tucked up safe and snuggling in - am I right in saying you had a pretty good response this time? what did you think of the clinic you went to and did they do anything differently? Good luck sweetheart - am rooting for you so much   

*Martha* - yay!! 2 eggs! hope so much they are getting it on in the love-lab as we speak and that you get 100% fertilisation and two tip-top embies to put back - good luck!   

*Mag* - sorry am not a Lister lady but know that Jaya Parikh is the most highly spoken-of doctor there, and that Mary Wren can be a bit hard to take for some (though others like her style) - hope this helps and good luck for appt!

*Ladyverte* - am sure some follies could be hiding - on my second cycle I was told I had only 2 follies on the Friday (started off with 5/6) and had EC first thing Monday and got 5 mature eggs - go figure!  Glad you are now reassured re the drugs being leftover - good luck sweetie   

*Bunjy* - glad your Lister appt went well and good luck for tests and next cycle   

*Tracey* - good luck with work presentation in Liverpool!   

*Jal* - good luck for EC on Wednesday - hope you get some great eggs   

Anne - sending you huge    for when you do read this 

LJ, Ally, Donkey, Ali, Pixie, Elinor, Zuri, Nix and everybody else   

Sooo many having tx right now or already on 2ww - wish so much luck to all of you   

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - start pill next cycle February '09 *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - due to start February '09 *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - February 2009 - currently downregging - start stimming 27/2/09*Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - currently stimming - EC 25/02/09 *Lightweight*1st ICSI - February 2009 - currently downregging *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - currently stimming - EC 25/02/09*Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - February '09 - start pill 14/02/09 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - testing ??/02/09 - good luck!  *Lainey-Lou*5th IVF - LP - London/Cyprus - Jan/Feb 2008 - EC 18/2/09 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - ET ??/02/09 - good luck!  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - testing 25/02/09 - good luck!  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - testing 06/03/09 - good luck!  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
1st IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - 6 egg/4 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - good luck!  *Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 19/02/09 - good luck!  *Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - 1 embie transferred 19/02/09 - testing 06/03/09 - good luck!  *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor*  on 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09 *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - LP - converted to timed sex - tested negative 15/02/09  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - January 2009 - 3 eggs - failed fertilisation  - will try again in March '09 *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 -tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Missyg*
1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - tested negative  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative 09/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Suzie W*1st cycle - IVF - tested negative 16/02/09  next cycle April/May 2009 *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say I read on another thread that Matchbox had a little boy called Luca on 11th February - not sure if she still reads the PR thread but if you do - Congratulations Matchbox!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning everyone!!

Ally - you are so right about treating ttc as a "project".  I do try and hide this from DP and just concentrate on making myself irresistable at the right moments.  However, I did reply "4 days post ovulation" when he asked me what day it was yesterday!

Pixie - thanks to you too you! Youa re right it is early days and I am already obsessing.  Hope you are doing well and not too exhausted from LFW. 

Lainey - and you; thanks for the advice from a PUPO lady; did you get any frosties from your fabulous crop?  With early testing I think it depends how you will feel.  You are likely to get BFNs at first because most early testers do and if you can deal with that then test away!  However, if it is going to be upsetting then try and wait until your OTD or, if that is just too hard, no more than a couple of days before!   

Bunjy - I am so pleased your consultation went well; Marie Wren does have the reputation of being one of the more pessimistic doctors at the Lister so if she has decent hopes for you then you can afford to feel optimistic.  I feel really pleased that she basically agreed with all the ladies here that giving you the DE speech from results which were maybe not optimum but far from disastrous and at age 33 was incomprehensible!  It just goes to show that message boards can be very informative. 

Tracey - hello there! 

Steph - thanks for letting us know about Matchbox. I don't know who will keep us informed when you have your little one! 

Anne - hope you are ok; would be nice to hear from you. 

Kate - same to you 

Wing Wing - good luck on Wednesday; and don't worry about asking questions. There are no stupid questions in all this; sadly there is an abundance of stupid doctors and nurses.

Martha - any news on your dynamic duo?

Nix - how are you? any news on FET?

Ali - hello! 

Elinor - thanks for the encouraging stats! 

Zuri - hope you are ok! 

Ollie has to have a willy op cos his foreskin isn't quite right.  They can either have him circumcised or do a "repair job".  No need to decide right away since it won't be for a few months or a year.  Kate is leaving the decision up to my brother-in-law.  He is also 10lbs 5oz now, which is fab and Milly is not far behind at 9lbs 12oz.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am going on a chocolate marathon today before lent. a snickers and a creamegg so far before 10.30!

lainey,I will put you on the list and will pm time and place tomorrow.


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Not good news girls. One didn't survive, the other looks like it hasn't fertilised. They're calling Simon again at 12 but I'm not holding out much hope. They said the quality wasn't as good as they initially thought. I'll keep you posted.
I don't think I have the strength to do this all again. Each time it hasn't worked I've thought, 'We'll do it again', but this time it doesn't feel like that. It feels different. 
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Martha, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Martha - I am so sorry and I hope it is netter news than you anticipate later on.  Whatever you do going forward, I don't think now is the time to decide.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Martha, I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope it's better news later   

Wing Wing - glad you got the answers you needed. I am quite lucky in that I don't have to be at the hospital til 12:30 although I did have to my trigger shot at 3:15am but nowhere near as traumatic as your experience!! Tes, DH will have to do his bit tomorrow morning when you get to the hospital.

Hello everyone, will catch up later, v busy today as last day in work for the rest of the week.

J x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Martha -  I'm sorry     Hope you get better news later.

Anne – My OTD is Sat 7th March, but I am tempted to test on the Wednesday as that will be 2 weeks post ec. I’m loving your bump!

Suzie – glad you’re feeling more positive

Jal – grow follies grow!

Little Jenny – you mentioned something about dhea and raised nkcells. As I have raised nkcells does this mean dhea would not be an option for me if I wanted to try it? 

Welcome Mag  

Almond great news, congrats on the two embies! We must be testing around the same time?

Wing Wing – Welcome and good luck with ec tomorrow! If you’re doc’s aren’t forthcoming with info push and ask! The ladies here are a fountain of knowledge. 4 free go’s before 43!! WOW! Sorry about the drama over your hcg shot. My dh gave his sample whilst I had ec. Good luck for tomorrow.

Catherine/rural – your otd is the day before mine. (POSITIVE) Cyclogest is evil stuff, really bungs me up 

Tracey – I love any chocolate and cherry combo – yum!

Lainey – congrats on being PUPO! I had a little bit of blood after et, pretty sure its normal, it would have come form pushing the catheter through the cervix.

Pixie – sounds live you have SUCH a glamorous job!  

Elinor (BIG HUGS) the way you are feeling after your loss is totally normal. After my 4th mc I found it unbearable to be around babies/pg ladies. In fact looking back I was depressed. This is when I went to see a counsellor and she helped me a great deal. I also started acupuncture and this I am convinced has kept me sane. It will get easier I promise.  

Zuri – my friend lives near Lugano on the Italian side. She was in a town house and I’m sure she mentioned she had an allocated time each day to use the laundry room. They have built their own house now so it won’t be a problem. I remember they were draconian about recycling years before the uk started. Beautiful part of the world. When I went skiing we would go out in all weathers because we had that brief 7 day window in which to get on the slopes each year. Noticed the locals only came out when the weather was clear. 

Lucy – You still have 3 good follies, hope the others are hiding   

Cath J – Sorry you have had such a rotten time    

Bunyi – glad you had a good appointment and will be getting all the tests. Hope you get some answers! For me Nkcells were the culprit for my losses.

Anne – hope you are both ok  

Pixie. Jal – I developed a light tache when I was on clomid for 2 month. It came back with my iui tx, and again with this tx cycle. Must be the stimms? I pluck the buggers out as soon as I see them. Luckily they are blonde.

Hi to the 2ww club Swinny, Almond, Sonia, Catherine, Lainey. 

Hi Donkey, Missy, beachgirl, Nix and anyone I have missed (there are so many of us sorry!) 

Anyone notice their hair thin whilst on a tx? I lost a lot of hair when I was on clomid for 2 months, especially around the crown and right temple. Had it cut in a bob to disguise it. The crown grew back but my temple stayed thin and has thinned again with the iui drugs (november) and this round of stimms  . Have changed my parting, but its looking pants. Might treat myself to a Nicki Clarke hair cut in Brum when I get paid. Was going locally as its much cheaper, her colour is great, but cut is just not as good. 

I feel like a dark cloud has decended on me. Convinced this hasn't worked, not feeling any twinges (3 days post transfer). Keep thinking about how I will cope with af showing up. Have realised I've been taking 20g steroids for 5 days, so that's what's probably making me feel so down? 

Anna x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

NO NO NO NO NO - I just finally got around to writing a loooong post, and it got lost!!! Arrrrggghhhh.  Ok, here I go trying again :-( 

Hi girls 

I'm so sorry for the lack of personals lately... by the time I get to my pc to read, I either have 5minutes or it's so late at night, and then I get through all the updates and I just can't post.  Plus I haven't been feeling on top of things - my huge FSH and other evidence of total lack of estrogen (shown by tests and other symptoms) this month has really thrown me, and is making me think it may all be over for me... so I've been a bit distracted.  One of the other problems with no estrogen is the insomnia at night - so apologies in advance but you are having a post from a very tired me!!

I'm ok though, just trying to keep things low energy and pushing on with project ttc!! (love it ally  ) My plans at the moment are, IVF in April at the lister, see how that goes. If it goes appallingly and they don't think it's worth continuing, maybe give the EPP at the SIRM a try, if that goes badly too, see what Dr Check in NY can do for me.... and if all that fails, it's time to have serious will we \ won't we discussions about DE.  I'd also like to put us on the list for adoption, but DH still prefers the DE route at the moment, and I'm not sure which I prefer.

Do any of you more knowledgable ladies have any reading I could do on DE from the childs perspective?  I have the book "experiences of donor conception" which has a section from the childs perspectives...but I'd like to read more. happy to read whatever you can recommend. I think it's important to read both the bad as well as the good experiences so don't be afraid to send me things if you know anything! 


Martha - I'm so so so sorry Martha.          There is no fairness in how fertility is dolled out.  Please give yourself a big hug.    


Pix- wow you are at Zhai too now!! Maybe we could meet up in the little waiting room one day for a cup of water and a gossip! Or better yet one of the lovely cafes on Marylebone High St! I'm going to PM you anyway.  I was completely told off by her yesterday, because I said I wanted to do IVF in April..... she gave me a really harsh talking to! 

Ally -   . Great chatting to you yesterday, hope you had fun with sis.  

Lainey-lou - a huge congratulations to you!    

Almond & Natasha & LV - hiya if your reading this as I know you girls are staying away xx

Anne & Kate - we miss you!!  I really miss seeing your lovely faces on the thread    Do drop us a line to say hi sometime.  xx

Anna -      

LJ- STOP STRESSING!!! It will happen for you! My guess is it's going to happen fast. Stress is bad for fertility as adrenalin directs blood flow to your important flight or fight organs - and away from your ovaries - so chill out, lie back and do it for england    Did I read somewhere you are on DHEA?  It's probably not a good idea for you. DHEA can increase the male hormones - like testosterone, and while a tiny bit of testosterone is necessary, a lot of REs believe raised testosterone is bad for egg quality (who the hell knows!!).  Plus as your hormonally normal, DHEA is a precursor or building block for the other sex hormones, so it may just through out your hormonally perfectly working body. I had my testostere tested last week, it was too high - out of range high, and the The SIRM have asked me to stop taking DHEA.  

I know this is awful to read, but I've known about this for a couple of weeks now - as have a couple of other girls on the PR thread, and we all just didn't know whether to post it or not.....as the RE's in NY - CHR pro DHEA, SIRM anti DHEA, both have strong opinions. I still don't know what I think.  I asked the Lister what they thought, and they said basically they have heard both sides, DHEA good for fertility, DHEA bad as it increases testosterone, but as no conclusive studies have shown anything either way they said the truth - nobody actually knows    Personally, I don't know what to do, but I do think that DHEA is not going to benefit someone who isn't hormonally deficient as it will change your natural hormone profile, so it's probably best you don't take it Jen.  If DHEA is of benefit, it is because we women with "premature ovarian aging" are deficient in something and we need it.   I really felt that taking DHEA made me "feel" like I was doing something beneficial, so it did have a good placebo effect on me in terms of my hope levels, even if it had a bad effect on my testosterone levels.    I really wish the doctors would work together for us PRs, I hate these limbo recommendations.   I'm off it this week, but knowing me will probably go back on it next week.  

Mags - on the lister website Jaya lists a special interest in high fsh. I see Marie Wren, who I do like, but she is very blunt and tells it like it is.  I prefer to hear it straight, but even I have to take a deep breath and know I have to be brave before I go to see her.

Steph - thanks for updating the list.  You can change me to IVF in April.

Hi Zuri, Jal & Tracey xxx

Nix - hiya - looking forward to meeting you Sunday 

Elinor - so sorry you are feeling down.

LV - thankfully the stims problem is sorted - so stressful!

Ali - hi! 


To all the new girls - WELCOME  WELCOME WELCOME      . I feel like I need to spend so much time getting to know you all! 

There is so much info on this thread, I think some of it gets lost as the pages roll on by.  I'd love to start a thread of "top tips for poor responders "  I'll reguritate a few but sorry I don't have all the links to the studies to hand;

Some of us are big fans of a book by Randine Lewis called "The Infertility Cure", I really love it, sold on Amazon.
A lot of studies point out that caffiene is bad for fertility, so I completely avoid it and only drink herbal teas.
Tell DH not to keep his mobile phone in his trouser pocket, the radiation is a sperm zapper!  
Zinc is necessary for both sperm & egg production, so make sure whatever multi you are taking has enough zinc!
Essential fatty acids - the EPAs, good for egg quality.
Royal Jelly, L'arginine & Wheatgrass - also believed to be good for egg quality.

Lol
Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Martha - I posted quickly as I didn't want to loose another post.  Please try to take care of yourself today.  It's not the day to make big decisions today, so tell yourself you will think about your next move on the weekend, not today.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Sam - I have learnt to write my posts in word then copy and paste onto here. I got fed up with losing long posts I had written! 
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

coo Jen your niece and nephew are getting big now aren't they, bless them!  Poor little Oliver though, being faced with the snip at such a young age   Seriously though, I think if I had a boy, I'd have him circumcised, it just seems more hygenic to me....?  Lovey you know you need to stop stressing about the BMS don't you...? You've only been trying about 5 minutes, give yourselves a chance hon! 

hi Steph - hope you're ok! Thanks for the list lovey 

Hiya Lainey - pupo lady! How are you feeling chica? 

Hi Pixie - how's the tache?!

Mag - good luck at the Lister hon, I think Marie and Jaya are the 2 most popular although personally I found Marie just a bit too negative when I met her, but each to their own!  

Hiya Tracey - thanks for arranging the meet-up thingie , could you pls pm me the deets?  Ta honey!

Hey Zuri - wow I knew the Swiss were anal but that's something else!  How are you feeling anyway?

Hi Wing-Wing, sorry you're suffering from European Doctor Syndrome - symptoms: being treated by a doctor who doesn't bother to explain anything, expects you never to ask any questions, and yet you're supposed to feel comfortable and at ease (and to somehow know how many days abstinence your man should have - what are you? Psychic?!!    )  Cure : - none, unfortunately but it helps if you can avoid comparing the way he treats you to the way you'd be treated if you were in the UK!  Sorry but I've been there myself (tx in France) and it's like banging your head against a brick wall innit   Good luck with your EC tomorrow lovey 

Martha hon -  I hope that second eggie wakes up for you...

Gawd, sorry no more persos as usual got distracted while typing this, loads of replies posted in the meantime and I have to run as I have an appointment for a hysteroscopy today!  Catch up with you all later!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - thanks for your post.  I get a little confused on DHEA myself and take it because I feel so old and it seems to be the only supplement which is shown (possibly) to help.  Plus, my AMH was ok but not exactly great last year and then went up after 3 weeks on DHEA.  Or was that coincidence??  TBH I am feeling annoyed about AMH too - they tout it as not fluctuating and definitely not going up but we have seen increases here and then poor Anne and Bunjy seem to get drops within a couple of months too.  So do they really know much about it?  I had my testosterone tested in July after 3 months on DHEA at 75mg daily and it came back teetering on the brink of normal/high so I did lower my dose.  I have to confess I upped it again in the past couple of weeks cos I am getting so worried about my age and ttc.  Maybe you are right and I should actually cut down or out.  I just don't know what to do really - I am scared of stopping taking it but I suppose I could start again later if I wanted to.  DP is dead against it but he is very much of the view that if your AF are regular and you are ovulating then everything must be ok!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info on DHEA Sam. I would certainly rather know the opinion from all sides so that I can make an informed decision. I am slightly worried now though!! I wish they would conduct a proper study and there really are totally conflicting opinions out there! I have been taking it for 3.5 months and I have EC on Wed, my Embies were grades 2-3 last time so we'll see if it has done any good for me with improving quality by the end of the week, I'm   it has. I had already planned to stop taking it during 2ww.

Where do you get testosterone tested - I don't want to ask my clinic!!

J


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - hope your appointment goes well 
Anna x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I may well stop DHEA for a while.  I just want something to "work". I'm a bit of a mess at the moment - becoming obsessive.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I know, I hated hearing this confusion about DHEA..... I really WANT it to do something of course, and I have to say, when I was diagnosed it helped me mentally a lot - as I felt like, there is this thing out there called DHEA that might help..... it really gave me hope.  Yes, I wish they would do a proper study. They claim it's because they can't find people willing to take the placebo, but I think this is rubbish. How many women do we know that would happily take a placebo if it meant financing another chance at IVF which they can't afford? Lots.  I have to wonder if they really have anything to gain by doing a controlled study.  I do so hope there is something in DHEA....... we have certainly seen enough people on our threads claiming it does something for them.... 

Yep, LJ, I'd cut it out if I were you.  There is no need for you to be taking it hon as your perfectly fine as you are.  

Jal - The CHR say continue taking it until you are confirmed pregnant, being your 2nd positive a few days after the first.  I don't want to give advice...but I can say if I were in your shoes, I would continue taking it during the 2ww and until the 2nd positive pregnancy test, maybe cut down to 50mg for a few days, then 25mg then to zero. The CHR claim they have seen a lowering of their miscarriage rates on DHEA.  Another thing you don't know is if DHEA is somehow supporting your other hormones, like progesterone production, so if you stop taking it abruptly could it cause your levels to fall? I know I always intended to stop taking it slowly.

As I said I really don't know what I think, i'll probably start dropping it again next week.  I do know that I think these doctors are just plain cruel for not working together, getting a proper trial done, and releasing their real stats!  Maybe the Lister would do a DHEA trial if we asked them nicely ))

Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

oh and jal, I had my testosterone tested at the Lister, but your GP can do it too. would it be a normal reading if you have been stimming though? would this have affected things?

sam xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Sam, valid point on the abrupt stopping. There's no real point being tested now, I'll wait and see what happens.If I get a BFN I'll go after that.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Martha: I really hope you get better news later on.    

Sam: I just Pm’d you back honey. 

LJ: Oh hon I’m so sorry you are feeling this way.   
I hope I won’t upset you or anyone when I say this but I really don’t think you being on FF and chatting with us is helping you at all. Don’t get me wrong we all adore you and you are the words of wisdom but there are so many highs and lows on this thread and this can’t be good for someone who is perfectly normal and TTC naturally. Why don’t you (if you can) try and stay away from the whole site for a bit and see if it makes any difference? I’m hating myself when I say this to you cos I’ll be really missing you if you go, but I know it would be selfish if I wanted you to stay knowing how you are feeling. 
Anyway, this is what I think and I thought I had to tell you this. Hope you don't mind me sharing it with you.  

Jal: Your GP can test your testosterone and you don’t have to give them a reason why you want it for. That's what I did anyway!

Nix: Tashe is good hun – looking shiny and bleach blonde   

Anna: I’m sorry you are feeling low but there is no reason you should be. I wish I was on 2 ww! Try and stop worrying and enjoy your rest as much as you can. 

I officially closed the LFW season with my last show this morning (until September anyway!) I have an after show party tonight which I used to love when I could drink but now it’s just another duty for me.   

I'm knackered....   

Hope everyone is well.

Big kiss.

Pixie xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

The other one didn't make it either. Will post later. Love to you all, and thank you for being there.
xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Just dead quick as I've been for my scan. God knows what's happening - I now only have 2 big follies so another has been "lost" since yesterday, however they did see 2 very small ones at 6 & 7mm which they didn't see yesterday so I'm just praying that the other biggie is just hiding. We had a big long chat with a lovely nurse about whether to go ahead with only 2 follies we can see and it was DP that made the decision in the end so we're going ahead. He said he felt lucky and who am I to argue? We're booked in for EC on Thursday.

Come on golden eggies!! 

Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Martha- So sorry hun, really know how you are feeling  

Lucy- I hope it all goes well on Thursday for you hun

Lots of love & kisses to Ally Pix & Lainey- thanks for your messages lovlies   

And more   to Sam, LJ, Anna, Ali, Missy ,Popsi, Beachy, Nix, LW, Mira, Juicy, Nat, Tracey, Nikki2008, Purps, Fishy, Donkey, Jal,Zuri, Almond

Sorry not been around, was away at the weekend and have been really busy at work and feeling pretty down
I don't want to drag you all down with my doom and gloom to be honest- you all have enough on your plates. x
Oh, had my FSH result with is now 17.7 so that's come down!
Can't see me having TX next month as we simply won't have the ££ so I am just trying to get on with other stuff as much as I can.

Kate is Ok, just feeling ,lying low at the mo I think

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Martha* - so, so sorry sweetheart to read your news  - sending you huge  - like the others said, take care and don't make any decisions yet until you have taken time to grieve for this cycle   

*Ladyverte* - think you and DH have made the right decision to go ahead with EC - lots of luck   

*LJ* - I'm sorry you are getting so  already with the TTC, I know how easy it is to do this and think Pixie may be right and taking a step back from FF may be a good idea, much as we would miss you  have done this myself in the past at various intervals and it does help 

*Anne* - huge   

*Sam* - I think the Donor Conception Network have a range of books/testimonials from different viewpoints - see http://www.donor-conception-network.org/

*Nix* - good luck with the hysteroscopy - are you actually having it done today? hope it is as painless as possible   

*Sobroody* - I know how hard it is  but try not to stress about symptoms/lack of - I had plenty of symptoms on all my IVF 2wws until the last one when I had no symptoms whatsoever until a few AF twinges the night before testing - and the last one was the one I got  on! 

Re DHEA - IVF Wales (Cardiff) are doing/were doing a DHEA in PRs trial last year - not sure if they are still doing it - one of Team PR was on it if I remember rightly but sorry can't remember who! sorry!  and don't know if we ever found out if she was on DHEA or placebo - there is some info on http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/research.asp - will be very interesting to see their results when published.

Gotta go!  - lots of love to all 

Steph xx

/links


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Martha: I now it doesn’t mean anything to you right now but I just wanted you to know I am really sorry you have bad news hon. I wish there was something I could do to take your pain away. Look after yourself; we are here whenever you need us.  

Anne: It’s lovely to see you sweets.    I’m glad you had a lovely weekend. I know how hard things must be for you but looking on the bright side you have more time to do the right things until your next tx. Do you do TCM? I’m starting on mine tomorrow.  

Lucy: I hope those hiding b.uggers get their buts in gear and catch up with your bigger follies. It’s great you are going ahead with it. Best of luck with EC.   

Steph:  :   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- Just acu, DHEA, no Caffine, No sugar, no alcohol really. Not done TCM hun.
You ok?
xxx

Hi Steph


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

At work so can't really write but just wanted to say so, so sorry Martha. I am gutted for you.    

On a very minor note - did anyone else come out in little spots after finishing tx? Is it all the drugs coming out of my body?? I haven't had this since I was about 17!!! 

Missy xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I’m OK hon, well, very tired mentally and physically but still standing! I want to go somewhere for Easter, would you recommend Wales?

Girls, do you think I upset LJ with my post?    She hasn’t said anything and now she's offline. Oh I really hope she saw I was just trying to help. 

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

pixie I expect lj will be touched by your thinking of her. 

Marha, so sorry to rea your news.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just a short post to say im ok but just having a bit a break.  Feeling a bit down in the dumps about the whole thing and just not sure what to do anymore.  Thanks for all ur pm's girls, sorry im a bit useless with personals but im sure i'll be ok soon

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pixie - Tracey is so right; I was genunely touched by you thinking of me!!  And I think you may be right. I am not in good shape and I may take a break for a bit and I think I will go off DHEA and just go ttc without any attempt to manipulate my chances other than by lots of humping!

If I am not around as much can I ask one thing of you ladies?  If someone comes on and has just got a high FSH/low AMH result and is all miserable PLEASE can one of you remember to tell Kate's story.  I think it is so important that people see that success can happen even if your hormone profile isn't perfect.  You know the basics - FSH of 22; given DE speech and booted from first clinic; got 5 eggs on IVF cycle resulting in twins and 2 frosties! 

I will still check my PMs and I will be back every so often - please don't forget me!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Wales is stunning. Let me know if you need any more info.
Not much to do but scenery is beautiful and if you just want to chill it's perfect.
Can highly recommend our guest house- really gorgeous  

Kate-


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- Hun, what have I missed? are you ok?
xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Martha - I'm so so sorry.          I can't imagine how terrible you must be feeling today, we are all here for you when you need us.        I wish there was something I could say to make the pain stop.

Pix - poor you having to go to a party! My god, I'm such a wuss but I just couldn't stomach a party at the moment. We will all be thinking of you Pix.  Do you have a iPhone so you can sneak off into the loo's and spend the night chatting to your good friends - us    

LJ - Oh LJ, I'll miss you sooo much!  Do pop back sometimes to say hi to us - but not if it's causing you stress ok.  If you like, can you write Kate's story, we will all put a copy into a word document, and copy and paste it whenever we see a newbie given bad advice?

Anne - I'm so happy to see your lovely face .  Pix is right, while you are waiting for your next tx, why not try TCM?  You could get a copy of Randine Lewis the infertility cure and try the at home method.  I follow her diet advice and do acupressure every night.... remember my amh is half yours and I was pregnant in november... on a natural cycle.

Kate - take your time.  I understand exactly where you are at.  Do come back whenever you need us, we will miss you. xx

Steph -thanks for the links... Your bump looks amazing btw!  I will through myself into reading these.....

Ladyverte - hang in there, not long to go now...    

Missy - 

LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: Oh LJ thanks for coming back to tell me this hon otherwise I would have hated myself forever. I really really will miss you and I doubt anyone will forget such a wonderful & helpful lady. Please put yourself first from now on and relax, you can always come back to give us your BFP news!!   I’ll be thinking of you. Love you lots.     

Sam: Thanks for your sympathy hon.   All I want to do tonight is go home and snuggle up to my DH but instead I have to keep smiling even though I don’t feel like it at the moment. Sod it! – I might have a glass of bubbly!    Please don’t tell Zhai!  

Anne: Thanks honey – I remember you posting the link of the guest house. I’ll check it out.

Kate: Hello sweets. We’ve missed you loads.  

Tracey: Thanks honey.

Pix xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Lj - I will pm you. 

Anne - I will text u. 

Kate - I am so sorry u r feeling down in the dumps. Wish I could make u feel better. We r all here for u tho, any time x

Pix - hi there. With u on lj - was going to say the same thing. Listening to us all the time, with our crappy ovaries must make even the most fertile person feel negative - don't feel bad about saying so. Glad lfw has come to an end for u x

Nix - good luck at l'hospital x

So broody - I am 3 dpt too and feel exactly the same as u. Feel like I am losing the plot already. Was so positive for about a day or two and now it's all disappeared. Perhaps we can keep each other sane x

Sam - hi Hun. Sorry u r feeling down too. Time of year doesn't help either. Roll on spring x

Martha - I am so sorry. As the others have said, it is too early to decide anything yet. Just be kind to urself and decide later x

Lv - I hope thursday goes well for u and they find some others hiding x

Can't remember anything else now, sorry. 

L x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just quickly:

Martha - I am so so sorry this is so upsetting for you  . You need lots of cuddles and treats for the next few days and then when you are feeling stronger start making new plans  

Pix - well done for getting through the LFW! x Lovely lovely of you to say that to LJ xxxx You are such a sweet girl - really you are! 

LJ - I think your plan is good - we won't forget you  , we will of course be thinking of you and will look forward to seeing you from time to time - don't forget about us  

Anne - glad you are okay (ish), and great news on FSH that is great that it is fluctuating and not going up! Thanks for Pm and for telling us that Kate is also okay (ish)  

Nix - are rather belated good luck for your appointment xxxx

Lainey - come on don't get dispondent so soon - you know how this goes - you just have to ride out the storm and we are here to guide you safely in to your BFP!!!  

Re DHEA. Now that we are coming out in the open - I have stopped. Not entirely sure why, i have had no bad side effects except spots I guess I have just decided that I would like to see what I can get my body to do naturally and am worried that I will keep taking it and then find out in 20 years that it had a negative effect and then I will kick myself for ruining my chances. I may start at 25-50mg again as I have seen these types of doses used more often in cases of POF (but not for fertility - more to enhance mood). I am going to just do supplements, TCM and exercise for a while, want my figure back. x

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

just to makr you all laugh/be horrified. I have eaten.
2 cream eggs, one kitkat, one snickers and a large packet of mini eggs, no proper food excrpt a hand full of nuts.
This is in prep for giving up for lent.
I don't even feel all that sick, I might have another crram egg on the way home.

I will be back to healthy eating tomorrow, one really bad day can't be that bad cn it.

Lj. I hope that next time we hear from you will be to tell us of your bfp.
I hope for your sake you can stay away but ff and especially team pr hread is very addictive.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

LJ - I will miss you, you have been a real inspiration to lots of us and have really cheered me up on a number of occasions when I have been feeling down, but I think the girls are right. Most of us enjoyed the ttc for at least the 1st year without worrying about all this IF stuff and you should do the same otherwise it will take over your life and relationship and ther really is no need for you to worry with all your results. Pop back and see us and don't feel like you can't post if youfind you can't stay away  !!

Martha  

AnneG - Good to hear from you, glad you had a good weekend.

Lainey Lou    you can do it - stay positive!

Kate - take care  

LV - hope those follies come back for Thurs

Must get on - still in the office and lots to do if I am to go to EC with a clear desk and head!

Jx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - that is quite some munchathon!! Sounds utterly gorgeous though!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

yum yum Tracey - you really have a naughty side don't you !  suuurree you'll start that diet tomorrow.

don't listen to me though, most of my wadrobe doesn't fit me, I went as far as putting the excersise bike (that never got used....) in front of the tv weeks ago - I've been on it for 10minutes! hopeless!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally your a bit of an exercise inspiration at the moment hon


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

your welcome to kick my big lazy butt anytime


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi girls

Wow - everyone has been busy today - I had to force myself to stay away while at work as otherwise the whole day can go and all I can show for it is a couple of empty tea cups and a list of things to look up re fertility treatment!
*
Pixie* - we had not "spoken" before - thanks for the advice re DH. I panicked about the ejaculation thing but he says he had a secret waz on Sunday so that is OK (TMI perhaps- sorry!) Maths was never my strong point so working out all these dates etc is driving me mental!

*Martha*, I am so sorry to hear your news. Obviously I do not have much experience of all this but appreciate how sad you must feel. Agree with Little Jenny and others that now is not the time to make life changing decisions. Best to go easy on yourself and think about when you feel better. Lots of hugs to you 

*Jal* - all I can say is GOOD LUCK TOMORROW and let us know how you get on. Will be sending +'ve vibes your way!! 

*Sobroody* - thanks for the advice re DH's swimmers. Can you tell me what NK cells are? And everyone seems to be discussing DHEA - again, I have no idea what it is or what it does - can you help or tell me where to go to find out (politely!!)

*Ladyverte* - good luck on Thursday with the EC. Hope you get lots of yummy eggies! 

*Missyg* - I had exactly the same problem after my first IVF cycle. A complete nightmare and mine weren't all small spots either! Hardly cheers a girl up does it?! They stopped appearing eventually but was not a good couple of weeks mirror wise! 
*
Traceymohair* - you go girl - don't forget the pancakes this eve - you have a few hours left today that need filling! I can't stop eating sweet stuff just now - stomach looks like I have swallowed a football so am hoping lots of this is due to medication etc.

Thanks to *everyone* for your encouragement and best wishes sent for tomorrow - I really am glad to have found you all! Just hope I can get used to posting properly soon. It takes ages to catch up and realise who everyone is. I have started typing in word and pasting into post as I lost several essays and that is a real pain in the butt!

Have a nice evening everyone and don't forget the pancakes!

Wing Wing X


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Will be locking thread shortly


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

bye bye PR Part 82 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Bring on part 83 a lovely new blank canvas for us to share all our happy news on


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=179159.0


----------

